# Most overrated film/movie?



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

I used the search function and suprisingly this thread does not exist. We have the best/worst thread, so lets know list your most overrated movies of all time.

I'll start it off. Godfather or Godfather II.

The counterpart to the overrated thread. What movie do you personally think is great that other people dont like or dont rate as highly as they should.

Meet Joe Black


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2008)

The second Pirates of the Caribbean, I loved it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2008)

Godfather is a good one. I liked it, I guess, but it was wasn't all that.

Recently, _There Will be Blood_ was horribly overrated. It had its moments, but overall it was pretty stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2008)

In light of a recent thread; Equilibrium.


----------



## Felt (May 9, 2008)

Titanic  	 ㄟ㋛ㄏ


----------



## MuNaZ (May 9, 2008)

The what now?
Godfather Overrated? BLASPHEMY!

Titanic by far really...


----------



## Captain Gir (May 9, 2008)

sad to say as i contradict my set here, but *Speed Racer* the driving action scenes were awesome...but alot of talking and drama which wasnt so cool


----------



## Even (May 9, 2008)

No Country For Old Men.... Dunno why, but I didn't like that movie so much... I mean, it was good and all, but not THAT good...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In light of a recent thread; Equilibrium.



agreed, equilibrium is a very very good movie. an independent film that should have been a blockbuster.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 9, 2008)

Don't think its the most underrated, just very underated: "Serenity".


----------



## Obscurity (May 9, 2008)

Wizard of Oz. :\


----------



## mystictrunks (May 9, 2008)

Most recent? Juno                             .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

To defend myself, Godfather is constantly hailed as perhaps as one of the greatest movies of all time, when its just another average mafioso movie with a good cast, agree there will be blood was also overrated


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Godfather was not overrated, as stated in Family Guy "It had a valid point to make"

However 300 was terribly overhyped.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 9, 2008)

Cloverfield, anyone who liked that movie should be put down 

Meet Joe Black is fucking awesome!

Daze and Confused


----------



## Megaharrison (May 9, 2008)

1.) Spider-man 1 and 2

2.) There Will Be Blood

3.) Juno

4.) Crash

5.) Babel


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

Citizen Kane. Best movie ever my ass. Sure, it introduced a lot of film techniques, but the movie itself sucked.


----------



## illusion (May 9, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> 1.) Spider-man 1 and 2
> 
> 2.) There Will Be Blood
> 
> ...



We must have the same tastes in movies, cause this is a great list.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 9, 2008)

Scarface. I've always been meh about it.


----------



## martryn (May 9, 2008)

I came in here to say Titanic, as it's made the most money ever, and the movie isn't all that great.  I'm not even sure why it won all those Academy Awards.  

I don't see why anyone would say the Godfather wasn't an awesome movie.  Seriously, it really set the standard for films of that genre.  

300 was really hyped, but the movie delivered and did what it was supposed to do.  For anyone who read the graphic novel they'll agree that the film was a pretty spot on representation of it.  

Cloverfield was really good.  It had a great hype, and the film did what it set out to do: be an awesome monster movie, a Godzilla for America.  And I think that Abrams did it right.  Anyone who didn't appreciate Cloverfield either doesn't like monster movies, or likes monster movies too much.  

You have to remember that Citizen Kane was released before World War II.  You just didn't see movies like that in that era.  Of course it seems overrated now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

House of Sand and Fog, everyone told me I had to watch it. Same goes for Requiem for a Dream. 

Donnie Darko among college aged kids. 

*Scarface*. 

Transformers was good, I really enjoy it, but I still think people give it too much credit.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2008)

This is me throwing down a challenge.  This is an extremely controversial answer.

I think this movie is good, but I wish my friends would stop raving about it every time there is a movie discussion.

Braveheart.  WAY OVERRATED!


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2008)

> Same goes for Requiem for a Dream.



Yeah, the only thing not overrated about that movie is it's soundtrack, which freakin' rocks.



> Donnie Darko among college aged kids.



Totally agree here, too.  That movie doesn't even make sense.  Course, it has an awesome soundtrack too.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 10, 2008)

I gotta agree with the ones that said Titanic.  Most boring movie I ever watched.

There's also 300 and Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

martryn said:


> Yeah, the only thing not overrated about that movie is it's soundtrack, which freakin' rocks.



I agree with that. 



martryn said:


> Totally agree here, too.  That movie doesn't even make sense.  Course, it has an awesome soundtrack too.



It only makes sense if you watch all three versions as they have cut out vital scenes in all of them.


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2008)

> It only makes sense if you watch all three versions as they have cut out vital scenes in all of them.



So fucking retarded.  I hate it when studios ruin a movie's artistic or story telling merit just so they can get a rating or cut out some time.  Fuck movie goers who don't know what they want, or who do, but have shit ass tastes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

The special edition directors cut makes the most sense because they included the pages from the book at certain points as text---which before you had to play all these mind games to find on the website. They make the movie make *tremendous* sense.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 10, 2008)

Batman Begins


----------



## Levithian (May 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> I used the search function and suprisingly this thread does not exist. We have the best/worst thread, so lets know list your most overrated movies of all time.
> 
> I'll start it off. Godfather or Godfather II.



*The Titanic was as overrated as it gets.*


----------



## Halo (May 10, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> 1.) Spider-man 1 and 2


Freaking agreed! I absolutely hate Spiderman 1, I didn't watch the second one because of it! William Dafoe was the only high point, otherwise, poor acting and terrible script just ruined the whole thing. 

Lost in Translation. Overrated in terms of the critic response, although I've encountered a lot of haters among the standard audience. 

40 Year Old Virgin, it was funny, but not as hilarious as everyone made it out to be. It had some moments, but it wasn't that good.


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2008)

> Batman Begins



Yeah, gotta agree on this one.  Thought that the movie did a lot of things right, but the things it did wrong, it did way wrong.  And that, to me, just made the movie blow.  



> 40 Year Old Virgin, it was funny, but not as hilarious as everyone made it out to be. It had some moments, but it wasn't that good.



And this one would be on my list as well.  This one, and just about every Will Farrel movie ever made.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

So how can you judge the second Spiderman having never have seen it? 

Oh, one of the biggest ones, *Crash*, I saw it before the movie came out with a sneak preview ticket we got from the school bookstore--I wanted my money back!


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Godfather is overrated. Boring.

Titanic is so not overrated. Great graphics, great story, great characters, great ending and a big floating door that saves her life (like seriously ).
But seriously, its a great film.
Juno is too, the writing is funny and keeps a controversial topic from turning into "just another teen pregnancy film". Jason Reitman and Diablo Cody made a great film, from the very opening to the end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Godfather is overrated. Boring.
> 
> Titanic is so not overrated. Great graphics, great story, great characters, great ending and a big floating door that saves a life (like seriously
> 
> ).



Where is your avatar from?


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2008)

> So how can you judge the second Spiderman having never have seen it?



Second Spider-Man is one of the greatest superhero movies ever.  Maybe the greatest.  



> Godfather is overrated. Boring.
> 
> Titanic is so not overrated. Great graphics, great story, great characters, great ending and a big floating door that saves a life



No offense, but you have absolutely no taste in movies.


----------



## Halo (May 10, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So how can you judge the second Spiderman having never have seen it?





Halo said:


> Freaking agreed! *I absolutely hate Spiderman 1*, I didn't watch the second one because of it! William Dafoe was the only high point, otherwise, poor acting and terrible script just ruined the whole thing.


If you're referring to me, maybe you skimmed my post, but I clearly said I hated the first one and I quoted Mega's post that also listed the first one. I never judged Spiderman 2.


martryn said:


> And this one would be on my list as well.  This one, and just about every Will Farrel movie ever made.


Farrell is only good in short scenes, but in an actual movie he gets old, boring, and redundant fast and some of his so called humor aren't funny at all.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

I liked Spiderman at first, but now that I think about it, its corny as hell. Just another superhero movie. =\



martryn said:


> No offense, but you have absolutely no taste in movies.



I do have a great taste in movies, because its what I LIKE. Just cause you like them doesn't mean I have to, what are you trying to get to? Saying my choice in films is wrong? And you're right? Bullshit.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where is your avatar from?



Twilight, coming in December.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2008)

Halo said:


> If you're referring to me, maybe you skimmed my post, but I clearly said I hated the first one and I quoted Mega's post that also listed the first one. I never judged Spiderman 2.
> Farrell is only good in short scenes, but in an actual movie he gets old, boring, and redundant fast and some of his so called humor aren't funny at all.



I thought you were saying the first would be bad because of the second one. I really only consider the second below Ironman and Batman begins.


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2008)

> I do have a great taste in movies, because its what I LIKE. Just cause you like them doesn't mean I have to, what are you trying to get to? Saying my choice in films is wrong? And you're right? Bullshit.



Yeah, pretty much.  There is a right and a wrong here, like in all other things.  Saying you didn't like the Godfather is fine, and saying you loved Titanic is fine, but saying the Godfather is overrated while saying Titanic isn't is not.  You're one of the movie goers I was referring to.  

Titanic's story was a rehashed love story.  Nothing really original about it.  The rich guy wants to marry the girl, but the girl falls for the stablehand character instead.  They take that basic plot and set it on the Titanic, which is sorta lame, cause they sorta ruin the real stories on board, which I think would have been more interesting.  The characters weren't that memorable, really.  Jack and Rose, very generic.  Everyone sorta fit their archetype very well.  The ending we all knew from history.  Really the only great thing about the movie were the special effects.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 10, 2008)

*Signs*. IMHO, I think it's M. Night Sha .... whatever best movie. 

Gotta agree with* Equilibrium*. Overlooked because the Matrix films were the hot shit at the time.


----------



## Halo (May 10, 2008)

Titanic lasted 3 hrs and 20 minutes, but I can't really remember what dragged that film for so long. Granted, its been a long time since I've watched it, but Martryn pretty much summed up the whole film. Still, I don't mind it, but I never understood the idiots who paid to rewatch the film 7-8 times.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

^^ It was mostly the character development, and the ship sinking.
Scared the living daylights outta me when I was a little kid. Dark hall ways + cold water = scary shit to a 6 year old. 
Just watched it a year ago for its 10th anniversary, so I only saw it twice. xD I don't understand it either, it would get sickening after the 3rd time. 



martryn said:


> Yeah, pretty much.  There is a right and a wrong here, like in all other things.  Saying you didn't like the Godfather is fine, and saying you loved Titanic is fine, but saying the Godfather is overrated while saying Titanic isn't is not.  You're one of the movie goers I was referring to.



No, there ain't. It's called opinions, there ain't no right. And there ain't no wrong. Godfather is overrated because it is slow in my "wrong" opinion. Titanic keeps movie goers interested and that's the major thing that I shouldn't like according to you.  



martryn said:


> Titanic's story was a rehashed love story.  Nothing really original about it.  The rich guy wants to marry the girl, but the girl falls for the stablehand character instead.  They take that basic plot and set it on the Titanic, which is sorta lame, cause they sorta ruin the real stories on board, which I think would have been more interesting.  The characters weren't that memorable, really.  Jack and Rose, very generic.  Everyone sorta fit their archetype very well.  The ending we all knew from history.  Really the only great thing about the movie were the special effects.



There's nothing original about Italian mafias either, hell nothing is original. 
Rich guy wants to marry rich girl, but she isn't interested in a marriage just to save her family from becoming poor and she becomes stressed with this that she wants to commit suicide. She doesn't like the stablehand character at all, but he ends up saving her life and almost gets caught in a suspected rape. She despises him for his lack of manners but soon becomes attached to him when she spends time with him.
Jack gives up his life so that Rose is able to live and experience everything that they had promised to do when they got to America. And at the end, we see pictures of her living her life as she falls asleep for the last time, doing everything that Jack and her promised to do.
Its a VERY intriguing story to me with complex characters. I like it, and personally I find it way better than Godfather. Sorry if you think I'm wrong, but I have my opinions and I'm not gonna let you mock my likings just cause you have different preferences.
I mean seriously, stop trying to bash down me and defend Godfather.


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2008)

> No, there ain't. It's called opinions, there ain't no right. And there ain't no wrong. Godfather is overrated because it is slow in my "wrong" opinion. Titanic keeps movie goers interested and that's the major thing that I shouldn't like according to you.



There is a right and wrong though.  There are indeed right and wrong opinions.  Someone could say that they think they married a great guy, when the guy could be an alcoholic p*d*p**** with no job and violent tendencies.  The person has a wrong opinion.  The same thing can be applied to movies as well.  



> I mean seriously, stop trying to bash down me and defend Godfather.



I'm not trying to defend the Godfather.  I didn't really like it much myself.  But it's not overrated.  I'm unbiased enough to say that.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

^^ I'm not being unbiased. I'm being opinionated, you're saying my movie taste is wrong and I'm defending it.
I'm not going to say Titanic is overrated because I don't believe it is. 



martryn said:


> There is a right and wrong though.  There are indeed right and wrong opinions.  Someone could say that they think they married a great guy, when the guy could be an alcoholic p*d*p**** with no job and violent tendencies.  The person has a wrong opinion.  The same thing can be applied to movies as well.



No there isn't. An opinion is a choice, and if that person chooses to opinionate that their great guy is a great guy then that is their opinion. Doesn't matter if its right or wrong, its THEIR opinion, it doesn't matter to you cause its not YOUR opinion.

I can opinionate that Pro-Choice is the way to go. But you could opinionate that Pro-Life is the way to go. Neither one of us is right or wrong, we are simply choosing our opinions by what we believe in. No one can dictate if your opinion is right or wrong, that is simply not how it works.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

martryn said:


> Yeah, the only thing not overrated about that movie is it's soundtrack, which freakin' rocks.



Summerset Overture from Clint Massell on the Requiem for a Dream soundtrack is a beast song, even though i like the lord of the rings remix a little better

I did enjoy the scene in R for a D though, where the mother went bonkers , reminded me of another overrated movie Mullholand Drive


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Signs*. IMHO, I think it's M. Night Sha .... whatever best movie.
> 
> Gotta agree with* Equilibrium*. Overlooked because the Matrix films were the hot shit at the time.



Im suprised someone agrees with me, i thought sixth sense was a little too much highly touted, and i thought signs was shamayla best movie as well, granted the ending made me want to ask m night if he wanted a cracker with that cheese


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2008)

I agree with the person that said Will Farrell movies.  Although...I do admit that I thought Old School was pretty funny.  (Because of Vince Vaughn...not Will Farrell.  )


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

God Father was a good movie.

hmm over rated. cant think of any right now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 10, 2008)

_Any Spider-man movie and 300._


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Well, my favorite movie is Mr. Smith goes to Washington. Thats not quite underrated, it was on the AFI 100, but hardly anyone knows what it is and that makes it underrated.


----------



## raxor (May 10, 2008)

El Laberinto del fauno (or Pans' Labyrinth I think)... Heard from my friends that "it's a masterpiece" and "it's the most beautiful movie I've ever seen".

When I finally get around to see it I'm ust thinking "wtf?". It's just a boring piece of crap. Nothing interesting happens ('cept for when the dad owns a few fodder characters). And the moral of the movie: Don't follow logic, take the hardest path you can find; then walk on your hands, talk to strange trees, I'm sure they'll come out good in the end.

Man I hated that movie so bad.

 I also agree completely on Titanic. Lousy acting (from some anyways), boring story, they should've told the interesing ones instead.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 10, 2008)

Anyone who says Godfather is wrong. :/

Titanic is definitely overrated. Not having seen There Will Be Blood, No Country for Old Men, or Juno I can't comment on the recent highly-rated flicks .. I think Spiderman 1 & 2 are a little overrated.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (May 10, 2008)

juno for sure...REALLY overrated


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2008)

i think it was superbad


----------



## Mew♥ (May 10, 2008)

I am Legend...it was good and all but the ending sucked


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

No Country for Old Men didn't deserve all those oscars and praise. Completely overrated.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 11, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite

props for doing it with such a low budget, but honestly, it was a bit boring


----------



## Vonocourt (May 11, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The special edition directors cut makes the most sense because they included the pages from the book at certain points as text---which before you had to play all these mind games to find on the website. They make the movie make *tremendous* sense.



While Donnie Darko is overrated, I still say that the theatrical cut is the best version. The special edition hit you on the head with answers, taking away any mystery the movie had.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> While Donnie Darko is overrated, I still say that the theatrical cut is the best version. The special edition hit you on the head with answers, taking away any mystery the movie had.



A few of them needed to be included, but sometimes I felt like the Director was breaking into my house, grabbing me by the shirt and going "Dumb ass! This is what's happening!"


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2008)

That must be fucked op Trolls 2 !!!!! OMG! that was some bad shit!


----------



## brighadyl (May 11, 2008)

I'm going to agree with a lot of people here and say Titanic.  

Plus, I thought Forrest Gump was absolutely horrible.  Tom Hanks was great, but the movie itself just made no sense, and it was really boring.


----------



## Ryuk (May 11, 2008)

I'm going to say Talladaga Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

I am not particularly fond of Memento. It is not a bad movie per se, but not as good as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

Ninth Gate. I love this Johnny Depp movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2008)

brighadyl said:


> I'm going to agree with a lot of people here and say Titanic.
> 
> Plus, I thought Forrest Gump was absolutely horrible.  Tom Hanks was great, but the movie itself just made no sense, and it was really boring.



I can accept as an opinion someone not liking it, but how did it make no sense. It made perfect sense if you know your history at all.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 11, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Napoleon Dynamite
> 
> props for doing it with such a low budget, but honestly, it was a bit boring



That's MTV for you. They sure know how to hype their own shit. 

I agree with this & with those who mentioned Titanic. Even though Titanic has one of my favorite scenes in movies. It's the scene where the band plays on as chaos erupts. I love that scene. Couldn't careless about the rest of the film.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 11, 2008)

300 is not nearly as good as people make it out to be.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 11, 2008)

I thought _Cast Away_ was terribly bad and overrated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't say this before, Matrix: Reloaded.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2008)

P.S. I Love you is pretty overrated so far.


----------



## paclivesfuku (May 11, 2008)

Fight Club.

All the Naruto moviez.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (May 11, 2008)

Trainspotting


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

This is just an observation, but has anyone noticed that out of the Greatest/Worst movie of all time threads, there are many more post on the Worst, likewise with Overrated/Underrated, Overrated has more post. People seem to like to point out the negatives all more than the positives, I guess it is like they say everyone is a critic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2008)

GIGASTBASTID said:


> Trainspotting



Totally agree.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (May 11, 2008)

stfu 

clockwork orange, the rocky horror picture show and akira


----------



## Stan Lee (May 11, 2008)

Pulp fiction.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2008)

Most definitely Akira...I hated it.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

^I'll agree with CTK on Akira. I never understood why it was so heralded. It was actually the reason I put off watching Steamboy, which I though was a really good movie. But I will go see the live action movie when it comes out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2008)

GIGASTBASTID said:


> stfu
> 
> clockwork orange, the rocky horror picture show and akira



i wouldnt say RHP is overrated per se, its one of those cult movies, thats liked by a small but fantatically base of fans, i dont get the fascination


----------



## raxor (May 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't believe I didn't say this before, Matrix: Reloaded.



But most didn't like that movie right?

And if they didn't then it's not overrated.


----------



## Si Style (May 12, 2008)

I agree with the Mafia films like Godfather and Scarface, but it's really all down to opinion; I just don't like Mafia films.

As I say, it's all opinion; just like its my opinion that those who said Cloverfield, Trainspotting, Clockwork Orange and Pulp Fiction were over-rated probably don't get these films.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 12, 2008)

Forrest Gump.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 12, 2008)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail fasaf


----------



## paclivesfuku (May 12, 2008)

Kill Bill. Fuck Tarantino.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 12, 2008)

paclivesfuku said:


> Fight Club.





Superman Prime said:


> Pulp fiction.





paclivesfuku said:


> Kill Bill. Fuck Tarantino.



Fuck you all 

I found Halloween to be overrated. I mean, sure, its decent, and it was a big turning point within the horror genre, but I just didn't find the greatness that others did.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most definitely Akira...I hated it.



defiantly agree here!!


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 13, 2008)

1. Lost in Translation
2. Kill Bill 1 &2
3. Juno


----------



## Seany (May 13, 2008)

Scarface, 300 and Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Berry (May 13, 2008)

*Recent!*

Die Hard 4!

In England most critics fucking loved it!














It was awful


----------



## j e s s i e (May 13, 2008)

everyone I meet thinks titanic is the best thing since sliced bread.

I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 13, 2008)

NAPOLEON FUCKING DYNAMITE
300 (I actually fell asleep watching this in an IMAX theater)
Titanic (hilarious crap)
Wedding Crashers (it was funny but...I dunno maybe I was tired when I watched this but it wasn't as funny as 40 year old virgin to me).


----------



## Vonocourt (May 13, 2008)

*The Matrix.*

The first one. All it did was repeat the same ideas that "Dark City" had a year before but with kung-fu and shots ripped straight from "Bound"


----------



## Bear Walken (May 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Matrix.*
> 
> The first one. All it did was repeat the same ideas that *"Dark City"* had a year before but with kung-fu and shots ripped straight from "Bound"



That reminds me .....

**heads over to underrated films thread**


----------



## Bear Walken (May 13, 2008)

Dark City.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Dark City.





My second favorite Sci-fi movie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 14, 2008)

I like dark city as well, its another one of those movie cultesqe


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Same goes for Requiem for a Dream.



GTFO here with that mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2008)

pierrot harly said:


> This is just an observation, but has anyone noticed that out of the Greatest/Worst movie of all time threads, there are many more post on the Worst, likewise with Overrated/Underrated, Overrated has more post. People seem to like to point out the negatives all more than the positives, *I guess it is like they say everyone is a critic.*


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

I guess I'll say the Godfather movies since they just don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Halo (May 15, 2008)

Harry Potter. 

Yes, I said it.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 15, 2008)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Don't think its the most underrated, just very underated: "Serenity".



Have to agree. When I sat down to watch it I wasn't expecting much at all, but it's a great film.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 15, 2008)

Thread title needs to be changed to include "underrated" since they joined the threads.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

Harry Potter is terrible, I agree with Halo.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 15, 2008)

Scarface is incredibly overrated. Seriously. And while There Will Be Blood and No Country For Old Men were overrated, the performances by Daniel Day-Lewis and Javier Bardem certainly weren't.


----------



## Smash_2451 (May 16, 2008)

Superbad.

Too much hype for a movie that's supposedly one of the "smartest" comedies of its time (been out how long?), has incredible dialogue and defines the high school experience.  The overhype killed it for me and, having seen the uncensored trailer before the film came out, I knew most of what would happen.  The anticipation killed it and it was by some unknown force that I didn't walk out.  Works like The 40 Year Old Virgin and Forgetting Sarah Marshall weren't hyped up or made to be revolutionary comedies, and as such, I had a better time with those movies.

If I wanted a good raunchy movie, regardless of realism, I'd just stick to Porky's, American Pie, Fast Times at Ridgemont High, heck, maybe even There's Something About Mary.


----------



## Adonis (May 16, 2008)

Smash_2451 said:


> Superbad.
> 
> Too much hype for a movie that's supposedly one of the "smartest" comedies of its time (been out how long?), has incredible dialogue and defines the high school experience.  The overhype killed it for me and, having seen the uncensored trailer before the film came out, I knew most of what would happen.  The anticipation killed it and it was by some unknown force that I didn't walk out.  Works like The 40 Year Old Virgin and Forgetting Sarah Marshall weren't hyped up or made to be revolutionary comedies, and as such, I had a better time with those movies.
> 
> If I wanted a good raunchy movie, regardless of realism, I'd just stick to Porky's, American Pie, Fast Times at Ridgemont High, heck, maybe even There's Something About Mary.



Yeah, "smart" is a term thrown around so loosely it's become a meaningless filler adjective.

I agree, as well. It started off great for me, the first half hour had me in stitches, but you just felt the film was perpetually in a nosedive.


----------



## sel (May 17, 2008)

Thank You for Smoking & Kiss Kiss Bang Bang is Ridiculously underrated and unknown to the general audience


----------



## martryn (May 17, 2008)

> Harry Potter is terrible, I agree with Halo.



The most recent one certainly was.  I would disagree on some of the older movies.  



> There Will Be Blood and No Country For Old Men were overrated, the performances by Daniel Day-Lewis and Javier Bardem certainly weren't.



Very much so agree.  



> Thank You for Smoking & Kiss Kiss Bang Bang is Ridiculously underrated and unknown to the general audience



Thank You for Smoking is honestly a very smart movie and is seriously underrated.  It gets a vote from me as well.  

I'm going to throw out another movie that doesn't get enough credit, and that's the British film, Layercake, with Daniel Craig.  Talk about a very smart movie.


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 17, 2008)

Harry Potter, Talledega Nights, and Borat are all very overrated I think.  I love the Harry Potter books, but the movies are so childish, and I think Danny Ratcliff is the worst actor I've ever seen.  (Yes even worse than Hayden Christiansan and Toby McGuire.)  Talledega Nights and Borat were both stupid, which can be good if its actually funny (like Dumb and Dumber) but they just...weren't.


----------



## Mojo (May 17, 2008)

Titantic. I didn't really care for that movie.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2008)

I don't know many overrated movies but i can tell you that speed racer was probably the most underrated awesome movie i have ever seen


----------



## paclivesfuku (May 17, 2008)

All of Tarantino's movies. They're shit. Fuck Reservoir Dogs. sd


----------



## Vangelis (May 18, 2008)

Probably Caligula.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

I agree with Zabuza. We have a dvd of that at home altho I don't watch it since I'm only nine years old!


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2008)

sakura_lovelove said:


> I agree with Zabuza. We have a dvd of that at home altho I don't watch it since I'm only nine years old!



Why not, it's a lovely film for children. Then go watch Tideland, oh that little girl and her adventures.


----------



## martryn (May 18, 2008)

Terry Gilliam films are also highly underrated.  

So, Speed Racer was a pretty good movie, then?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2008)

martryn said:


> Terry Gilliam films are also highly underrated.



I liked Brazil and Fear and Loathing in las Vegas, but Tideland... >_>


----------



## SeventhDan (May 18, 2008)

Speed Racer....absolute suck ass. I felt like the melting nazi in Raiders after exposing myself to the Ark of the Suck that was Speed Racer.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 18, 2008)

Batman Begins


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> Speed Racer....absolute suck ass. I felt like the melting nazi in Raiders after exposing myself to the Ark of the Suck that was Speed Racer.



Not really that highly rated...


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 18, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> Batman Begins



I think Batman Begins kicked ass.  Can't wait for the next one.  

Scarface is another overrated one though.


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2008)

I see alot of people posting names of movies that are not overrated, but most likely the poster didn't quite "get it"

Movies like -No Country for Old Men- are borderline overrated imo.

Batman Begins isn't overrated, especially when you compare it to other titles from the same genre.

Just because it's a mainstream hit doesn't mean it's overrated, although there are def. movies like -There Will Be Blood- which I just don't even have the words for


----------



## destroy_musick (May 18, 2008)

Donnie Darko

seriously


----------



## Cair (May 18, 2008)

If you can even call this shit a movie: HSM 1-2. Dammit. They all suck.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I see alot of people posting names of movies that are not overrated, but most likely the poster didn't quite "get it"
> ...
> Just because it's a mainstream hit doesn't mean it's overrated, although there are def. movies like -There Will Be Blood- which I just don't even have the words for



It doesn't mattered matter if it's a mainstream (unless they want to stroke their e-penis). If they don't enjoy it as much as others, in their view it's overrated.


----------



## Jotun (May 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It doesn't mattered matter if it's a mainstream (unless they want to stroke their e-penis). If they don't enjoy it as much as others, in their view it's overrated.



But really, 

_to rate, value, or estimate too highly _

destroy musick just said Donnie Darko was an overrated movie, which is a perfect example of what I'm trying to say.

That movie tanked, and is generally considered a cult classic which- from my experiences- people don't rate it too highly among other cult classics anyways.

It's like saying the Super Mario Bros. movie is overrated


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2008)

Overrated:
Cast Away
300
Little Miss Sunshine(though I really do enjoy this movie)

Underated:
Blade Runner(by the masses)
Dr.Strangelove(again by the masses)
A History of Violence
Yojimbo


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Final Fantasy: Advent Children.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 19, 2008)

> I'm going to throw out another movie that doesn't get enough credit, and that's the British film, Layercake, with Daniel Craig. Talk about a very smart movie.



I fucking love that movie, saw it when it came out like 2 years ago or something.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

layer cake was good, kinda like snatch i guess, dont care for the ending though

alot of people say 300, but its no more overrated then something like braveheart

^^and if anything i think ff advent children is underrated, but thats just me


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

No, FF:AC is over-rated as fuck, as is FF VII.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

^i guess i just had that low expectations after ff spirts within, that when ff ac came out i thought it was that good, but granted if you dont like ff7 (as much as some) i guess you wont like ac


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2008)

Advent Children is hardly overrated, as a matter of a fact its pretty overlooked and ignored by the masses and ignored by critics too. Just because you don't like a movie doesn't make it overrated, and something being overrated doesn't make the movie bad. I would say that Donnie Darko is overrated, but I like it. 

People in here seem to think that every movie they don't like is overrated. There are plenty movies out there, but just because you didn't like it doesn't mean its overrated. Someone named Speed Racer earlier...that movie was pretty hated, so how can it be overrated? Who is running around saying its great? I haven't heard them yet. 

Movies I have to say were overrated though, not sure if I said before, but *Crash*, I didn't like it and I couldn't get what everyone else saw in it. I went in there wanting to like it and when I saw it was sorely disappointed. It was like Magnolia but with racism as the topic. Everything felt so forced with the exception of the little girl and her father, that part was the saving grace of the whole movie.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain, yes i've seen it and it sucks balls, its absolute rubbish. 

Tho the most overrated movies I've ever seen have to be Citizen Cane, Gone with the Wind (blows balls), 2001: A Space Odyssey, *Transformers*, Spiderman (all shitty 3 of em), and Fight Club. 

Oh and I also don't think much of those Judd Apatow movies, Knocked up and the lot, they were all mediocre.

As for Crash, Thandie Newton saved that movie, otherwise it was like a bad Tv drama.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Brokeback Mountain, yes i've seen it and it sucks balls, its absolute rubbish.
> 
> Tho the most overrated movies I've ever seen have to be Citizen Cane, Gone with the Wind (blows balls), 2001: A Space Odyssey, *Transformers*, Spiderman (all shitty 3 of em), and Fight Club.
> 
> ...



You named two cinema classics and another that could be considered, I think they're only considered because they are so old and were one of a kind when they were made. 

Who the fuck is Thandie Newton?


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

> Who the fuck is Thandie Newton?







> You named two cinema classics and another that could be considered, I think they're only considered because they are so old and were one of a kind when they were made.



I can understand why 2001 is so famous, but Gone with the Wind and Citizen Kane aren't very good imo, I've seen much better movies from the era.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I can understand why 2001 is so famous, but Gone with the Wind and Citizen Kane aren't very good imo, I've seen much better movies from the era.



I always figured the book was more famous than the movie in the case of 2001, and I saw that movie it scared the shit out of me when I was little. Like the planet turns into a sun--I thought that could really happen and I was freaked out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

I watched 2001 the first time when I was a kid and all I heard from my parents was how this film was the devils work


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2008)

*Overrated*
Sweeny Todd.

I totally love how Tim Burton just chopped of the ending, and turned Todd into a skunk hair emo.

As for FFVII:AC, that movie was shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I watched 2001 the first time when I was a kid and all I heard from my parents was how this film was the devils work



this movie is pretty overrated, when i finally watched it i was like wtf, all i remeber is that the opening is very long and boring, and the ending is Neon Evagelion live action

underrated - simply because nobody has prolly heard of it - hogfather, live adaption of a discworld novel


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

> hogfather, live adaption of a discworld novel



That Skyone show? Thats not really a movie.


----------



## C00 (May 21, 2008)

Shawshank redemption.

Don't get me wrong it's an awesome film.  But not one of the greatest.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 21, 2008)

Bacon said:


> Shawshank redemption.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it's an awesome film.  But not one of the greatest.



Heh. The sweet release of death will soothe you soon


----------



## narutorulez (May 21, 2008)

Over rated:
90% of Tim Burton's works
James bond movies

Under rated:
Blade Runner and Dr.Strangelove as Elijah snow said

Thats all I can think of


----------



## Mashiro (May 21, 2008)

Dazed and Confused
Superbad
Pretty much any spoof movie out now.


----------



## T4R0K (May 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In light of a recent thread; Equilibrium.



LOL !! That movie was UNDERrated !!!


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

The Protector


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> That Skyone show? Thats not really a movie.



i guess judging on the run time of 189 mins it was original a mini series or something, but its now avaliable on dvd and is essentially marketed as a movie on it , i think it was released at blockbuster in this format about a month or two ago


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

I Am Legend, Superbad, Hitman, there's more that I can't think of.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 21, 2008)

Mashiro said:


> *Dazed and Confused*
> Superbad
> Pretty much any spoof movie out now.



You cannot be serious.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 21, 2008)

Overrated: KING KONG, no where near the LOTR films.
Underrated: FF7 AC definitely, the actions are great and it's made for the fans.


----------



## Morph (May 21, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You cannot be serious.



I second that 





Juno. I honestly couldn't see what was so great about it


----------



## illusion (May 21, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> 1.) Spider-man 1 and 2
> 
> 2.) There Will Be Blood
> 
> ...



This is still the best list, of overrated movies, so far.


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 22, 2008)

narutorulez said:


> Over rated:
> 90% of Tim Burton's works
> James bond movies
> 
> ...



you are aware that dr.strangelove was nominated for several oscars, has won numerous awards including BAFTA's best british film award, and is on just about any critics list of top 100 movies of all time.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> LOL !! That movie was UNDERrated !!!



I'm pretty sure that was posted in the underrated thread before it got merged with this thread. Unfortunately "underrated" didn't make the title of this thread. 

As for another underrated flick.

The Lookout.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> I Am Legend, Superbad, Hitman, there's more that I can't think of.



I never even heard of anyone talking about Hitman...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2008)

just saw speed racer, and must say its underrated, i will admit the first half an hour is kinda hard to watch, but the last 2/3rds of the movie are pretty good, id like a sequel but doubt it with the reviews its getting, btw Indy 4 rocked


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2008)

SSJKrillin said:


> you are aware that dr.strangelove was nominated for several oscars, has won numerous awards including BAFTA's best british film award, and is on just about any critics list of top 100 movies of all time.



This is true, but I called it underrated from personal experience.  I've only met a handful that have seen it, and even less who enjoyed it.


----------



## Regner (May 22, 2008)

I thought Transformers last year was hugely overrated.


----------



## Adonis (May 22, 2008)

Regner said:


> I thought Transformers last year was hugely overrated.



Add this to Megaharrison's list and we have a winner.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

because Crystal Skulls just came out - i think raiders is overrated, and last crusade is underrated ,im basing this mainly on imdb ratings, raiders is the top 20, and last crusade in 100-something, id reverse those position, last crusade is so much better than raiders, as is the new movie


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2008)

Transformers is way overrated. My friends told me the new movie was "so fucking cool." "You got to see it man."

What a let down.

It's not that the action was bad, no Michael(I think that's the spelling) Bay is great at action, but he really needs to start letting people write his dialog for him. I mean it was nothing but one-liner's and bad accents(don't get me started on that fucking blond headed hacker bimbo). That's another main gripe, Anthony Anderson and that bitch didn't even need to be in the movie, it just dragged it out. Also, Hotshot looked cooler as the original Camaro(it was a Camaro, right?), why did they have to fuck it up and turn him into the newer model.

Pros:

Giant robots hitting each other.

Cons:

Rest of the movie.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

^


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 23, 2008)

personally i don't reckon transformer is overrated at all. whatever praise it received it deserved it. unless if there's something ii havent heard...


----------



## illusion (May 23, 2008)

I also enjoyed Transformers. 

Honestly, who the hell goes into Transformers expecting a great storyline and deep character development? If you did, I can see why you didn't like it, but next time watch the previews.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

at least the cgi or effects were good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

People go expecting to see an Oscar picture out of Transformers and then they bitch about it marketing things and lack of the robots, then they bitch about how the characters never developed. Its a summer block buster, it has to make its money back because they spent millions making it. And no one is going to pay to see giant robots run around looking for energy cubes. 

I personally liked the movie and I think it go ample praise but not too much, its not the best movie ever, but its decent.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

No one expected an Oscar winner but with all the hype I expected a good movie. What I got was 2 hours of bad acting, cheesy dialogue and hunks of metal smashing each other.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

I didn't see much bad acting, and the dialog wasn't that bad...you need to stop listening to others and go into movies with a clear conscience when you want to see them.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

I thought Transformers was very entertaining for a summer flick. It's mostly for kids, so its not gonna have a "great" storyline and plot nor much character development.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 23, 2008)

LOL @ Complaing about marketing in a Transformers movie. The whole series is just marketing for christs sake.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2008)

illusion said:


> I also enjoyed Transformers.
> 
> Honestly, who the hell goes into Transformers expecting a great storyline and deep character development? If you did, I can see why you didn't like it, but next time watch the previews.



I thought the character development would at least be on par with the 80s cartoon. I guess I expected too much.


----------



## Intrepid (May 23, 2008)

300. It was highly historically inaccurate


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> No one expected an Oscar winner but with all the hype I expected a good movie. What I got was 2 hours of bad acting, cheesy dialogue and *hunks of metal smashing each other.*



it's Transoformers we're talking about.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

Magpie said:


> 300. It was highly historically inaccurate



Wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Adonis (May 23, 2008)

About Transformers:

THERE WAS ONLY 15 MINUTES OF ACTION!

That means I had to sit through the shit plot and the cheesy dialogue for the OTHER two hours. Thus, your argument is "Even though the plot elements took up a majority of the movie, we should have exceedingly low standards in regard to them..." Not to mention the focus was on Shia Labeouf and the other cardboard cut-out characters rather than, y'know, the titular Transformers...

I wouldn't be expecting character development at all if the movie simply focused on the Transformers; but once the director decide, "Let's make this a romantic comedy!" some of those plot building elements should have come into play. It's like making Speed Racer and revolving it around the goddamn monkey and relegating the races to an afterthought.

So, you have the action taking a back seat as well as the character development, plot and pacing. WHAT THE HELL IS DRIVING THE MOVIE!?


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 23, 2008)

Adonis said:


> About Transformers:
> 
> THERE WAS ONLY 15 MINUTES OF ACTION!
> 
> ...



i'm sure the action was more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

well apparently enough people liked it , 700 mil worldwide, and a sequel in 2009

and 300 was an action flick not a historical biography


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2008)

Adonis said:


> About Transformers:
> 
> THERE WAS ONLY 15 MINUTES OF ACTION!
> *SNIP*



And don't forget that it was all lumped together at the end after almost two hours of build-up. So not only did it make me say "finally" when it decided to show up...I lost interest because of how long it was.

If they would've had more shorter fights throughout the movie it would've been easier to digest...and I don't mean fights that happen off-camera(Fuck you Bay).

Also, *Battle Royale* is overrated.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 24, 2008)

Crash. **


----------



## Regner (May 24, 2008)

For those who say we shouldn't expect Transformers to have a great story, plot, and action.  Watch the 80's animated movie where Optimus dies, you'll see  that movie had plenty of heart and wonderment. I was just hoping the live action film could just catch a fraction of that genius.


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 24, 2008)

Magpie said:


> 300. It was highly historically inaccurate



thats your reason?

the movie was what it was supposed to be. blood and guts.

you dont got to see a movie like that expecting a.a winning performances. the movie was supposed to be just pure entertainment.

i personally didnt like the film but it did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2008)

> Also, Battle Royale is overrated.



You heathen, if anything its underrated



> 300. It was highly historically inaccurate



It was based on a graphic novel, what did you expect?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2008)

300 is not that greatly inaccurate as many say, yes a lot of stuff was exgerrated, but the general plot was spot on - group of spartans hold up at a mountain pass, hold their own for a while, get betrayed and wiped out, eventually greeks win out
^and like people said it was based on graphic novel and never claimed to be historically accurate
compare this to something like gladiator or braveheart


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2008)

There were more like 1300, because some normal greeks were there at the real battle. 

But as for Battle Royale, I wish I had thought of it, I think its vastly overrated, people were like "You have to watch this" its one of those things people like because its foreign. If it had been American with the same acting quality and effects people would have trashed it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There were more like 1300, because some normal greeks were there at the real battle.
> 
> But as for Battle Royale, I wish I had thought of it, I think its vastly overrated, people were like "You have to watch this" its one of those things people like because its foreign. If it had been American with the same acting quality and effects people would have trashed it.




Well, we'll get a chance to see. You do know they are still doing a remake of Battle Royale using Americans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Well, we'll get a chance to see. You do know they are still doing a remake of Battle Royale using Americans.



That doesn't mean anything, I said the exact same caliber acting and special effects...we all know it won't.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That doesn't mean anything, I said the exact same caliber acting and special effects...we all know it won't.



Japan can't be messed with when it comes to special effects

j.k.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

uh by that do you mean they suck at it, all the horrors that have been adapated from Japan/korea/asia have always had better effects in the US version, granted the story generally suffered 
-when it comes to animation then thats a different story


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

> That doesn't mean anything, I said the exact same caliber acting and special effects...we all know it won't.



I doubt it, the music, the acting, I don't think Hollywood could pull it off. They'd probably turn in to some shitty slasher movie with Blonde Chicks and their boobs.


----------



## T4R0K (May 25, 2008)

About Battle Royale, the only thing that made this movie "not overrated" is the ending. Fucking Kitano saved it OMG !! 

If you disagree with me, you're weak as cinephiles !


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You heathen, if anything its underrated



It's fine to bash NCFOM, but when it comes to a weaboo cult film, don't dare speak ill of it. <_<


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> About Battle Royale, the only thing that made this movie "not overrated" is the ending. Fucking Kitano saved it OMG !!
> 
> If you disagree with me, you're weak as cinephiles !



I don't even remember the ending...



CrimemasterGogo said:


> I doubt it, the music, the acting, I don't think Hollywood could pull it off. They'd probably turn in to some shitty slasher movie with Blonde Chicks and their boobs.



I thought it was pretty bad already, at least the blonde boobie girl might look good, I saw nothing right with that movie except the concept. The execution was horrible. 



Kira Uzumaki said:


> uh by that do you mean they suck at it, all the horrors that have been adapated from Japan/korea/asia have always had better effects in the US version, granted the story generally suffered
> -when it comes to animation then thats a different story



So true, I've never seen a Japanese horror film on par with its American counterpart in the way of special effects. And Battle Royale isn't a horror, it should have been a thriller, it ended up being a bad romantic comedy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

i just saw stardust the other day, its kinda underrated imo, its the best of the fairy tale genre to come out in a while if not period, its def. up there with princess bride and legend --> another underrated movie
and i have to throw this up there even though it just came out, Indy 4 dropped to 7.6 on imdb, what the hell are you people smoking it was alot better than that


----------



## Dark Aether (May 25, 2008)

300. But only because of the meme, I hate it like the plague.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It's fine to bash NCFOM, but when it comes to a weaboo cult film, don't dare speak ill of it. <_<



Someone bashed No Country...where's my fucking whooping stick. I like both Battle Royale and NCFOM.


My vote for Underrated: Gone, Baby Gone

Just because Ben Affleck directed, most people are quick to write it off as shit. I'd put it on par with NCFOM.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

raxor said:


> El Laberinto del fauno (or Pans' Labyrinth I think)... Heard from my friends that "it's a masterpiece" and "it's the most beautiful movie I've ever seen".
> 
> When I finally get around to see it I'm ust thinking "wtf?". It's just a boring piece of crap. Nothing interesting happens ('cept for when the dad owns a few fodder characters). And the moral of the movie: Don't follow logic, take the hardest path you can find; then walk on your hands, talk to strange trees, I'm sure they'll come out good in the end.
> 
> ...



What the fuck movie were you watching? It was a fairy tale for adults. Showing that, even in the darkest of times, there is still hope. The girl is there to show that, even though everything is going to shit all around her, she can still look on the bright side and hope in better things to come.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2008)

pan's labyrinth was great, but its one of those movies that you can only watch once every few years
plus the guy with the eyes in hands was cool


----------



## martryn (May 26, 2008)

> 300. It was highly historically inaccurate



It was accurate to the graphic novel almost to a fault.  It wasn't supposed to be historically accurate.  Probably about as accurate historically as the movie Gettysburg. 



> and i have to throw this up there even though it just came out, Indy 4 dropped to 7.6 on imdb, what the hell are you people smoking it was alot better than that



I loved it, personally, but I'll be the first to admit that it did not live up to the hype.  I've been psyched for this film for over seven years, when the rumors of scripts were being tossed around.  After seeing it I realized that there really wasn't enough of what I wanted in the movie.  I wanted more references to the original trilogy, and maybe a hint at a possible sequel, maybe even without Indy himself.  Wouldn't mind Shea Lebeuf or however you spell the fucker's name taking the reins of the franchise for a ride.  Maybe a team up between him and Short Round.  Fuck, you don't even need the original actor to play Short Round.  Whatever happened to the kid?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 26, 2008)

illusion said:


> I also enjoyed Transformers.
> 
> Honestly, who the hell goes into Transformers expecting a great storyline and deep character development? If you did, I can see why you didn't like it, but next time watch the previews.



Amen to that.

I dont see how Transformers is overrated, i found it much better than i thought it would be.

From my POV it delivered what it was supposed to, mainly action.

However i find Ironman a little overrated, it was good but there was abit to much uneeded dialogue and to little of Ironman himself...

So i feel Ironman failed somewhat to deliver what it was supposed to for me. Transformers did better there.

And did someone say Shawshank Redemption is overrated? I mean comeon now. If anything it might be a little underrated 

Also are we hatin on Spiderman 2 Crimemaster? 

So for my choice of most overrated.. I will probably be shot here but i would say Batman Begins. 

I got told it was great but the setting was kinda to dark for my tastes and the villain was meh. Dont get me wrong though, it was good but not great as people make it out to be IMO.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

> So true, I've never seen a Japanese horror film on par with its American counterpart in the way of special effects.



Thats because most of the Japanese films that the US has remade are from the 90's. Anyway Hollywood butchered Ring and Grudge imo, and they were hardly masterpieces to begin with.



> I dont see how Transformers is overrated, i found it much better than i thought it would be.



People claiming it to be a "masterpiece" or the "best movie in years" made it seriously overrated. 



> Also are we hatin on Spiderman 2 Crimemaster?



Only on the third one which I found offensively bad



> I got told it was great but the setting was kinda to dark for my tastes and the villain was meh. Dont get me wrong though, it was good but not great as people make it out to be IMO.



I kind of agree, its a good movie but I don't think it was that great, Katie Holmes brought it down a couple of notches aswell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats because most of the Japanese films that the US has remade are from the 90's. Anyway Hollywood butchered Ring and Grudge imo, and they were hardly masterpieces to begin with.



Alright, but that doesn't change the fact that the special effects looked better, people were claiming that they didn't...I'm pretty sure that for the obvious age difference that's wrong.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> People claiming it to be a "masterpiece" or the "best movie in years" made it seriously overrated.



Whom, when? Depends how many people has said that but silly either way to do that yeah.

Then again i live up in the cold north where such hype hasnt occured about it among the critics here.

It might be different where you are from. Also i havent noticed such strong hype on IMDB..

The rating it got there was justified imo and nothing near the really great movies the past years. I mean even Ironman is rated higher there.



> Only on the third one which I found offensively bad



I agree on the 3rd one but you said all were shitty, and i cant agree with that especialy when it comes to the 2nd  




> I kind of agree, its a good movie but I don't think it was that great, Katie Holmes brought it down a couple of notches aswell.



So i am not alone then  

Good to know


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

> Alright, but that doesn't change the fact that the special effects looked better, people were claiming that they didn't



Well they're idiots, obviously the effects were better.



> I agree on the 3rd one but you said all were shitty, and i cant agree with that especialy when it comes to the 2nd



Im not a fan of Spidey but even I'll admit the 2nd one was good, hate the third one tho.


----------



## zaphood (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Cloverfield, anyone who liked that movie should be put down



QFT - watched the first 2 min and the last 5-10 min ish.

and felt time raped even at that. I'll never get back that 10-12 odd min I spent watching it. oh well.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 26, 2008)

Kill Bill.


----------



## limatt (May 26, 2008)

no contry for old men


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> I dont see how Transformers is overrated, i found it much better than i thought it would be.



Oh, well since it exceeded _your_ expectations, it can't be overrated...



> From my POV it delivered what it was supposed to, mainly action.



For the last 30 minutes...

I don't care about some Scorpionbot fighting Tyrese or some Cellphone fighting Shia LaBeouf...



> However i find Ironman a little overrated, it was good but there was abit to much uneeded dialogue and to little of Ironman himself...



At least it filled the excess downtime with, omg, I don't know, decently written dialogue.



> So i feel Ironman failed somewhat to deliver what it was supposed to for me. Transformers did better there.



In the last 30 minutes of a 2 hour, 15 minute movie...



> And did someone say Shawshank Redemption is overrated? I mean comeon now. If anything it might be a little underrated



Check IMDB. From what I recall, it's top 3 and that's not underrated.





> So for my choice of most overrated.. I will probably be shot here but i would say Batman Begins.
> 
> I got told it was great but the setting was kinda to dark for my tastes and the villain was meh. Dont get me wrong though, it was good but not great as people make it out to be IMO.



Lost me at 'too dark'. IT'S BLOODY BATMAN!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

martryn said:


> It was accurate to the graphic novel almost to a fault.  It wasn't supposed to be historically accurate.  Probably about as accurate historically as the movie Gettysburg.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it, personally, but I'll be the first to admit that it did not live up to the hype.  I've been psyched for this film for over seven years, when the rumors of scripts were being tossed around.  After seeing it I realized that there really wasn't enough of what I wanted in the movie.  I wanted more references to the original trilogy, *and maybe a hint at a possible sequel, maybe even without Indy himself.  Wouldn't mind Shea Lebeuf* or however you spell the fucker's name taking the reins of the franchise for a ride.  Maybe a team up between him and Short Round.  Fuck, you don't even need the original actor to play Short Round.  Whatever happened to the kid?




They fucking did that. That was the whole point of Shia's character picking up the INdy hat, and almost putting it on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2008)

People who claim to be buffs in something seem to be picky and elitist...they don't accept things for what they are or have a realistic idea of the film going public.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

I think they just hope people wouldn't like shit. They have an idea of the movie film going public, and the movie film going public likes shit. How else would you describe Meet the Spartans opening Number 1 at the Box Office?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2008)

zaphood said:


> QFT - watched the first 2 min and the last 5-10 min ish.
> 
> and felt time raped even at that. I'll never get back that 10-12 odd min I spent watching it. oh well.



2xOFT
cloverfield is blair witch with better effects worse story


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> I think they just hope people wouldn't like shit. They have an idea of the movie film going public, and the movie film going public likes shit. How else would you describe Meet the Spartans opening Number 1 at the Box Office?



It did? I never knew that, of course it was the only thing to come out when it did...and more than likely a bunch of Junior High kids went to see it. 



Kira Uzumaki said:


> 2xOFT
> cloverfield is blair witch with better effects worse story



How can you people be so down on Cloverfield (which was a great movie) and love that shitty Battle Royale...I know, its because BR is Japanese, if Cloverfield had been Japanese you'd all be in here calling it insightful and inspired.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2008)

I liked Cloverfield.

Also, Rambo opened with Meet the Spartans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

I have never seen any Rambo movie...but I can kind of see how people picked Meet the Spartans. That movie looked terrible, but there are those out there (and there is a large number) who love shitty spoof movies. Every since Scary Movie came out (not that it was horrible) Spoofs have tried to take up an entire genre and mostly failed.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 27, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It did? I never knew that, of course it was the only thing to come out when it did...and more than likely a bunch of Junior High kids went to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you people be so down on Cloverfield (which was a great movie) and love that shitty Battle Royale...I know, its because BR is Japanese, *if Cloverfield had been Japanese you'd all be in here calling it insightful and inspired*.



not really, BR was good for its concepts and if cloverfield was ever remade in Japan i would see it as just another godzilla movie(which i never really liked).


----------



## martryn (May 27, 2008)

> They fucking did that. That was the whole point of Shia's character picking up the INdy hat, and almost putting it on.



That's not the way that scene struck me. 

I like spoof movies.  Not enough to watch them in theaters, though.  I mean, it's sorta like watching an episode of Robot Chicken or Family Guy, to me.  Family Guy is an overrated series, in my opinion, not that that's really on topic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

martryn said:


> That's not the way that scene struck me.
> 
> I like spoof movies.  Not enough to watch them in theaters, though.  I mean, it's sorta like watching an episode of Robot Chicken or Family Guy, to me.  Family Guy is an overrated series, in my opinion, not that that's really on topic.



Family Guy is very overrated, but you're right its besides the point...

Spoof movies are bad because a spoof is better left to a segment of SNL or Robot Chicken, the joke wears out fast.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

ive never seen battle royale, i just dont like cloverfield, its a good movie to watch if youve accidentally ingested poision


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

That insult...doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That insult...doesn't make sense.



a lot of people get sick and throw up when the get dizzy, a swaying picture, ie when someone with unsteady hands films something, makes some people dizzy myself included,
now if you swallow poision, your best bet to survive is to throw it up
hope that helps


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

Now that we're through that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> a lot of people get sick and throw up when the get dizzy, a swaying picture, ie when someone with unsteady hands films something, makes some people dizzy myself included,
> now if you swallow poision, your best bet to survive is to throw it up
> hope that helps



That dizziness thing was crock, if you watch it on DVD its fine, its just because the screen is so big and people don't know how to focus their eyes so they don't get dizzy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

other then the dizziness thing and the whole camera thing, which was done in blair witch, this is just a glorified godzilla movie, yet all i hear from people are how great it was , hell i just saw The Mist, which came out before Cloverfield, and it looks like the even rip off the monster from one of the creatures in the Mist
^the mist was bad by the way


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> other then the dizziness thing and the whole camera thing, which was done in blair witch, this is just a glorified godzilla movie, yet all i hear from people are how great it was , hell i just saw The Mist, which came out before Cloverfield, and it looks like the even rip off the monster from one of the creatures in the Mist
> ^the mist was bad by the way



Considering that both movies were made around the same time...I doubt they ripped it off...given the concept and secrecy behind Clover and the development its hard to say its a rip off of a movie that came out so close to it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2008)

Lol I liked Cloverfield, mostly because the characters were pretty damn funny, tho the camera style was just awful, no more handycam movies.



> lot of people get sick and throw up when the get dizzy, a swaying picture, ie when someone with unsteady hands films something, makes some people dizzy myself included,



Don't watch Speed Racer, ugh made me sick.

As for Battle Ryale, the movie's awesome, nuff


----------



## Adonis (May 27, 2008)

Battle Royale = overrated

It's not awful or anything but the whole "OMG JAPANEZE IS DA ROXXORZ!" shit needs to end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Battle Royale = overrated
> 
> It's not awful or anything but the whole "OMG JAPANEZE IS DA ROXXORZ!" shit needs to end.



Exactly, except I'd rather have someone fire a paintball gun up my ass than watch that shit again.


----------



## Wilham (May 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> other then the dizziness thing and the whole camera thing, which was done in blair witch, this is just a glorified godzilla movie, yet all i hear from people are how great it was , hell i just saw The Mist, which came out before Cloverfield, and it looks like the even rip off the monster from one of the creatures in the Mist
> ^the mist was bad by the way



Agreed with the glorified godzilla thing but the monster is based off a toy that was seen in a japanese store. This movie was way to hyped for its own good I saw it in the theaters and I didn't like all the shanking and shit because yes it is hard to follow but it is magnified as CTK said due to the large screen. Also Mist was a better book than movie.



Adonis said:


> Battle Royale = overrated
> 
> It's not awful or anything but the whole "OMG JAPANEZE IS DA ROXXORZ!" shit needs to end.



Agreed. I can't wait for people to stop with this shit. 

I also agree with Titanic and 300. Although Godfather is legendary. And I liked No Country for Old Men but feel it was over hyped but not over rated.


----------



## Boocock (May 27, 2008)

Overrated film? The bloody Disney POS known as The Lion King is, literally, the king. It's a bad example for children of all ages too.

Underrated? Canadian Bacon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

The Lion King? Wow, I didn't expect to see that in here.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2008)

yea mist was better in book format, the overrtop ending of the movie is especially bad
- i did like the part where ollie killed that religious zealot
i saw speed racer though, i had no problem with that, thats more of a movie likely to cause seizures with all the bright colors changing constantly


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Oh, well since it exceeded _your_ expectations, it can't be overrated...



That was before Crimemaster told me about people calling it a masterpiece and the best movie in many years which i havent heard anything of.



> For the last 30 minutes...




So what happend in the first part of the movie wasnt action? Well to me it was..




> I don't care about some Scorpionbot fighting Tyrese or some Cellphone fighting Shia LaBeouf...



Fair enough.




> At least it filled the excess downtime with, omg, I don't know, decently written dialogue.



Yea true but that doesnt mean there wasnt to much dialogue and to little of Ironman in action imo.

It was awesome when he was.




> Check IMDB. From what I recall, it's top 3 and that's not underrated.



I said might be underrated..




> Lost me at 'too dark'. IT'S BLOODY BATMAN!



The atmosphere just didnt appeal that much to me, thats all.

The 2nd one however might, Joker is an interesting villain.


----------



## Adonis (May 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Lion King? Wow, I didn't expect to see that in here.



I actually agree after a recent subsequent viewing.

Scar is underutilized as a villain (completely absent in the second half minus the finale) and the pacing felt sketchy to me.

I wouldn't call it a POS but I was disappointed.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 28, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The atmosphere just didnt appeal that much to me, thats all.
> 
> The 2nd one however might, Joker is an interesting villain.



You don't like the dark atmosphere...yet you think Joker is interesting?

He blew up a bus full of children for christ-sake.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> You don't like the dark atmosphere...yet you think Joker is interesting?
> 
> He blew up a bus full of children for christ-sake.



I have found him interesting since the first Batmanmovie so i dont see why it should be any different now.

Anyway i am done with this now. Seems like i offended people bye calling Transformers not overrated and Batman Begins a little overrated.

I dont want to discuss this further to make it worse and create more misunderstandings.

It wasnt in my intentions to upset anyone as i was saying my opinion on this so i'll concede.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2008)

i dont care for jokers rendering in this movie, he looks like he used homer's makeup gun from the thomas edison episode of the simpson

and wheres the love for Indy 4 in the imdb rankings , 7.3 and falling, its def. better than temple of doom at an 7.4


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 29, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I have found him interesting since the first Batmanmovie so i dont see why it should be any different now.
> 
> Anyway i am done with this now. Seems like i offended people bye calling Transformers not overrated and Batman Begins a little overrated.
> 
> ...



concession accepted


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

What do people on this board think about Pulp Fiction?
I personally think its overrated, so is Tarintino; the stuff he acts in (Dusk till Dawn I) and the stuff he presents (Hero) imo are better than anything he has done directorially


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

> Anyway i am done with this now. Seems like i offended people bye calling Transformers not overrated and Batman Begins a little overrated.



Let them be offended, its time some people learnt to accept not everyone thinks the same.



> i dont care for jokers rendering in this movie, he looks like he used homer's makeup gun from the thomas edison episode of the simpson



Lol thats whats great about him, from just watching the trailers I already prefer Heath Ledgers version over Jack Nicholsons, this is what joker should be.



> What do people on this board think about Pulp Fiction?



I think its slightly overrated but I do love the movie, from all his movies I think Reservoir Dogs is the most overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

whole heartedly agree on resevior dogs being his most overrated

well even if i dont like the jokers makeup, im still seeing Dark Knight, Batman Begins was imo the best of the batman movies


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

> well even if i dont like the jokers makeup, im still seeing Dark Knight, Batman Begins was imo the best of the batman movies



Im kind of attached to the first Batman movie so I'd probably rate it and Begins as equal.


----------



## KLoWn (May 29, 2008)

A few...
*The Godfather*
*No country for old men*
*Scarface*
*2001:A Space Odyssey* (to it's defense it was so boring that i fell asleep after like 2/3's of the movie, so it could've been teh most epic shit ever after that for all i know, i but i highly doubt it)

Im very close to putting *Full Metal Jacket* up there too, since after i re-watched it a couple of days ago it really wasn't what i remembered it to be...
I remembered it to be as awesome as the *Platoon*, but no, not even close.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 29, 2008)

Overrated, eh? Hmmm...

Batman - Burton and Nicholson fucking up Joker like they did should be considered a crime.

Cloverfield - I just didn't care after they basically point out in the beginning that pretty much everybody on the tape ended up dying. Plus, that copter pilot flying around in the direction of the freaking monster after it had crashed through a building was one of the dumbest things I've ever seen and I've seen that shitty Lindsey Lohan flick, "I Know Who Killed Me."

Scarface - Dreadfully boring except for when Tony cut that guy's arms off with the chainsaw in the bathtub and all the shit that happened in the last 40 minutes.


----------



## FoxHound (May 29, 2008)

...
Overrated....
As much as I hate to say it, Indy 4 is terribly overhyped.
"It's the next Indiana Jones movie!"
No. No it isn't.
It's a sad excuse for one.


I thought the first Batman was rather good, actually.
Then again I haven't seen it in forever.
*adds to list of things to do*


----------



## Riptos (May 29, 2008)

Im inclined to say that yes Titanic was overrated...In my opinion there is no place for full blown romance in a true tragedy.

My personal thought though is the new War of the Worlds film, I personally as a Sci-fi *dare I say Geek* fan, thought it was an abomination, especially with Tom Cruise and his bratty and emo family. If I had a gun I wwould have blasted the lot of them away in that situation if only to put the boy out his misery and to shut the little girl up. Oh and of course to do the world a favour by ridding us of Tom Cruise but still lol.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

> the new War of the Worlds film



The film was panned by critics and film goers, hardly overrated, and it was absolute shit anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

yea i wouldnt actually call War of the Worlds overrated, it especially got criticized by alot of people because that was around the time that Tom Cruise started acting like a lunatic

i like the original batman (burton) as well, but for some reason i like Batman Forever, I liked Kilmer as batman the best, even though the rest of the movie might not have been as good


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

Batman Forever was bad because it had the least intimidating villains I've ever seen. I mean are we suppoused to accept that Jim Carrey is dangerous? Absolute joke, Val Kilmer was an okay Batman tho, probably better than Micheal Keaton.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2008)

jim carey cant do a none comedy movie, truman show was great - but despite its somewhat scifi connotation it was still comedy, eternal sunshine a great and at times underrated movie (carey should have got an oscar) is also a comedy basically
23 which wasnt a comedy sucked though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2008)

Eternal Sunshine a comedy? What are you smoking. Just because something has comedy in it doesn't make it a comedy. There are funny parts in a lot of movies, doesn't make the comedies.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> 23 which wasnt a comedy sucked though



I love that movie. I thought Jim Carrey did a superb job. Its nice to see him try other genres, makes him more than just a "one-genre pony".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2008)

I liked Twenty-Three, it was weird but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2008)

^now you are the one smoking something - 23 was bad, i d rather watch jacob's ladder
and from what i remeber eternal sunshine was essentially a romantic comedy with craziness thrown in, it is a gondry movie afterall


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Has Transformers been posted yet? It probably has.

I'm going to say Transformers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^now you are the one smoking something - 23 was bad, i d rather watch jacob's ladder
> and from what i remeber eternal sunshine was essentially a romantic comedy with craziness thrown in, it is a gondry movie afterall



It would appear your memory fails you.


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Overrated, eh? Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Scarface - Dreadfully boring except for when Tony cut that guy's arms off with the chainsaw in the bathtub and all the shit that happened in the last 40 minutes.



u find it borin except for the last 40?? cmon u have him stab that guy in the middle of a riot. You have him kill that guy in plain daylight in the middle of the street soon after that.( Tony didnt cut the guys arm off. His friend Angel was hacked to bits in the bathtub by the colombian "cowboy" while tony watched and got his nickname of scarface albeit in spanish) You have Tony killing all those ppl in the club and taking control. That movie was epic!!!


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 31, 2008)

the new war of the worlds was pretty good except for its weak ending. and probably Tom Cruise, he wan't really bad but nothing special.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

xheadPWNS said:


> the new war of the worlds was pretty good except for its weak ending. and probably Tom Cruise, he wan't really bad but nothing special.



That was the ending from the book...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2008)

well then just out of curiousity what would you classify eternal sunshine as, drama?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

Hm drama, possibly thriller? Or some kind of dramatic romance (which there's not really a separate category for.)


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That was the ending from the book...



so? im talking about the way it was done. of course the aliens died and there's nothing wrong with that. it's just the resolution was too quick. what i could recall from reading the book was that there was more emotions as the main character tried to deal with the fact that he might've lost his family. the reunion was better also, the film version just didn't create the same image as the one that's always been in my head.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

xheadPWNS said:


> so? im talking about the way it was done. of course the aliens died and there's nothing wrong with that. it's just the resolution was too quick. what i could recall from reading the book was that there was more emotions as the main character tried to deal with the fact that he might've lost his family. the reunion was better also, the film version just didn't create the same image as the one that's always been in my head.



Well you don't have to have a voice over or something to talk about it, its a movie, they show it and hope the acting portrays it better.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2008)

Except the acting was teribble, especially the guy who played Tom Cruise's son. The film was just bad, Spielberg's obsession with Aliens is really getting out of hand now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



To include them in to indiana Jones was so stupid


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

I'm glad they did something new, I was getting tired of watching Indiana whoop Nazi ass.

*Edit: *
*Spoiler*: __ 



On the subject of Indiana Jones 4. People honestly really disliked this movie and took pot shots at it for all of the wrong reasons. Someone said earlier that there weren't enough references to the old films? What the hell are you talking about, just about the only film not referenced is Temple. 

The woman is from Raiders, the one guy is from that same movie, they reference Sean Connery being his father (although I am not sure how he could have died seeing that he drank from the cup), the Ark is in the movie, they brought back his fear of snakes, even the other teacher at the school was the same person. 

This was a good movie, actually really good considering its a sequel from over ten years ago. Hell I just watched all three of the movies in three days and then this one, the only one that stands up to this one is Last Crusade. 

And wow the aliens were hardly the point of the movie, even though there's a lot of real world evidence of ancient astronauts...lets ignore all of that and just say he should have made another movie about people pulling out hearts.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2008)

I disliked Indy 4 because it was basically a non-interactive video-game. There was no since of peril(I knew there was no possible way of dying...but no one got injured... at all!), and the fact that it felt like they were on a sound stage for almost the whole movie killed it for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I disliked Indy 4 because it was basically a non-interactive video-game. There was no since of peril(I knew there was no possible way of dying...but no one got injured... at all!), and the fact that it felt like they were on a sound stage for almost the whole movie killed it for me.




Its an adventure movie, the same thing when you go see Die Hard or something. People just want a reason to complain.


----------



## Adonis (May 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its an adventure movie, the same thing when you go see Die Hard or something. People just want a reason to complain.



I didn't like it because ultimately, even though it had a few enjoyable scenes, the writing (dialogue and plot) were mediocre. The claims it raped childhoods and/or the franchise are exaggerations but it certainly is the weakest of the four.

On a sidenote, it had too many 'Really? They expect me buy that?' moments ignoring the implausibility of the other movies (at least those had the decency to  hide blatant bullshit under the veil of supernaturalness.)

For example:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marion's plan equates to: "If I drive off a cliff, the car will perfectly land on the branch and it, being an Acme Bending tree, will slowly bend then and drop us off to safety.




Is that a small gripe? Yes, but the small gripes build up and when compounded by the big ones it's "bad-news bears."


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^now you are the one smoking something - 23 was bad, i d rather watch jacob's ladder
> and from what i remeber eternal sunshine was essentially a romantic comedy with craziness thrown in, it is a gondry movie afterall



Disagreed. Unlike other horror films of today, this one had a great ending that tied up EVERYTHING. They led you on with a very intriguing story, and then at the climax they reviewed everything and filled you in after misleading you (a common thing in the mystery/horror genre.). The ending was great, having a "cliffhanger" with the clock at 2 and 3. 
Other horror films just go for the shock value, filling it up with blood and gore and sex. This one kept it a neutral level (only a couple scenes of sex and violence at the right moment), and focused mainly on the characters and the story. That is why I love this film.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Juno was pretty overrated. 




Seriously though Spiderman 3. Action scenes were cool and all, but everything else was worse than gar.


----------



## Adonis (May 31, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juno _was_ overrated. Oscar-winning screenplay? Really?

Spider-man 3 isn't overrated because everyone calls it shit and acknowledges it was shit.

People need to know what 'overrated' frikkin' means before labeling things as it.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 31, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Juno _was_ overrated. Oscar-winning screenplay? Really?
> 
> Spider-man 3 isn't overrated because everyone calls it shit and acknowledges it was shit.
> 
> People need to know what 'overrated' frikkin' means before labeling things as it.



A lot of people I've talked to loved that shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I didn't like it because ultimately, even though it had a few enjoyable scenes, the writing (dialogue and plot) were mediocre. The claims it raped childhoods and/or the franchise are exaggerations but it certainly is the weakest of the four.
> 
> On a sidenote, it had too many 'Really? They expect me buy that?' moments ignoring the implausibility of the other movies (at least those had the decency to  hide blatant bullshit under the veil of supernaturalness.)
> 
> ...



She didn't know that the branch was there, she could just tell that the car was amphibious, the branch seemed to be just luck.



Adonis said:


> Juno _was_ overrated. Oscar-winning screenplay? Really?
> 
> Spider-man 3 isn't overrated because everyone calls it shit and acknowledges it was shit.
> 
> People need to know what 'overrated' frikkin' means before labeling things as it.



People need to realize that there are two words that they're commonly talking about when they say 'overrated' in this thread. One of them is '*bad'* if a movie sucks to you or anyone else it does not make it overrated. Glitter really sucked, but its not overrated. 

The other word is *over-hyped* a movie like Ironman or Indy 4 can be over hyped but that doesn't make it automatically overrated. Particularly because hyping something up isn't rating it because you haven't seen it yet, its just them getting you all pumped up about it coming out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its an adventure movie, the same thing when you go see Die Hard or something. People just want a reason to complain.



How is it adventuring when the one of the most exotic places they actually went to was Connecticut. 

But really, I don't see how your post relates to mine. I stated there was a lack of excitement/tension in the action scenes...and you respond by calling it a adventure movie?

Oh and I'm not calling Indy 4 overrated...it was okay. Me saying "disliked" was relative.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> How is it adventuring when the one of the most exotic places they actually went to was Connecticut.
> 
> But really, I don't see how your post relates to mine. I stated there was a lack of excitement/tension in the action scenes...and you respond by calling it a adventure movie?
> 
> Oh and I'm not calling Indy 4 overrated...it was okay. Me saying "disliked" was relative.



I don't know, I was more responding to the idea that there should have been more danger. I did dislike some aspects too, like how they forgot his father drank from the grail, what was that shit?


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 1, 2008)

Iron Man and Batman begins


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I did dislike some aspects too, like how they forgot his father drank from the grail, what was that shit?



I thought you had to keep drinking from it everyday or something like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought you had to keep drinking from it everyday or something like that.



I thought you had to do it once, maybe you're right though. I also thought about it, he could have died in a wreck or from something else of that kind.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 1, 2008)

*The Notebook*. Ugh...all my friends are obessed with that movie. I don't get what's so good about that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

^^Absolute shit in my opinion.



> I thought you had to keep drinking from it everyday or something like that



To have eternal life you had to stay with in the confines of the room in Holy Grail. Its a strange concept. 


> he other word is over-hyped a movie like Ironman or Indy 4 can be over hyped but that doesn't make it automatically overrated.



Iron man was getting 4/5 stars from every reviewer.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 1, 2008)

For me...

Juno: I liked it, but it was pretty overrated.
Transformers: I really don't like Michael Bay... again, it was good, but it got more hype than it deserved.
Fantastic Four movies: Ugh...

There are a lot more, I'll think of them later on...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> ^^Absolute shit in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it pretty much deserved it.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 1, 2008)

Jumper, just cause a lot of my friends liked it. holy crap it's garbage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2008)

^jumper was kind of a bomb, but i though it was okay, it has the same problem as speed racer, the beginning is very kiddy

i never did quite decide the deal with the grail, the knight say "the grail cannot pass beyond the seal for this is the price of immortality" - but you could take this as a. you must constantly drink from it, and since it cant pass you have to stay there or b. you drink from it and are immortal, but the price is that yoou must pass the challenges and find the grail yourself, because the grail cant be moved

ill have to rewatch eternal sunshine


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

> And it pretty much deserved it.



Compared to the other comic book trash of the last few years it deserved it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2008)

finding nemo and monsters inc


i hate that shit...booring


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Compared to the other comic book trash of the last few years it deserved it.



Wrong, the comic book movies of recent times have been pretty much the only good ones. Have you ever seen old comic book stuff? Find one of those with more value than Ironman. Okay then what was so bad about Ironman? People just want to bitch, they want to come out and nitpick the smallest thing because they don't want to be happy and say that it was good, they want to argue about something. Honestly no one in their right mind can have many complaints about that movie besides maybe the American propaganda stuff, which I was kind of happy to see because thats how Ironman was originally.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic Four, Spiderman 3, Blade 3, Ghostrider, Xmen 3, Hulk, Punisher, Batman and Robin, Elektra, Daredevil, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Catwoman, none them were great comic book movies, compared to them Ironman was a masterpiece.


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2008)

Blade 3 and Punisher were both actually pretty good.  No where near as good as Punisher, but both pretty good besides.  Punisher, I thought, had some of the greatest action scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2008)

Any CGI that is not Toy Story or teh first Shrek.
All Spiderman.
Transformers. 
Basically every comic book movie except: So far Iron Man, Punisher and LXG


----------



## Temari9000 (Jun 2, 2008)

Star Wars. It's good, but it's not THE BEST FILM EVER.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally watched Transformers...and I expected more autobots vs. decepticons scenes 

It wasn't that bad. Although all that sector 7 stuff was just stalling..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Finally watched Transformers...and I expected more autobots vs. decepticons scenes
> 
> It wasn't that bad. Although all that sector 7 stuff was just stalling..



When I read Sector 7 for some reason I thought Final Fantasy VII and their Sector Seven.


----------



## Masked Hoodlum (Jun 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Fantastic Four, Spiderman 3, Blade 3, Ghostrider, Xmen 3, *Hulk*, Punisher, Batman and Robin, Elektra, Daredevil, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Catwoman, none them were great comic book movies, compared to them Ironman was a masterpiece.



This. Hulk was as overrated as they come. Not even all the merchandise and hype could cover what it really was: a pile of crap. I swear if I hear someone say "Hulk smash!", or "You won't like me when I'm angry." one more time, I think I might throw myself out a frickin' window


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

Xmen 3 was an abomination, absolutely pissed on the franchise. As for the Punisher, it was like a tv movie.


----------



## LordUchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Bateman cloverfield was a waste of $8!!!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 2, 2008)

Masked Hoodlum said:


> This. Hulk was as overrated as they come. Not even all the merchandise and hype could cover what it really was: a pile of crap. I swear if I hear someone say "Hulk smash!", or "You won't like me when I'm angry." one more time, I think I might throw myself out a frickin' window



NO! You clearly _still_ don't know what 'overrated' means.

Overrated =/= bad.

Overrated is when the general critical response to a movie is more positive than its actual quality warrants.

Considering Hulk was universally panned as a failure, how the hell is that overrated?

Edit: Worse yet, I have reason to believe you don't even know Hulk is a comic book upon which the movie was based. _That's_ why you hear people saying "Hulk smash!" They're fans of the comic, not the movie.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 3, 2008)

spiderman 3 was definately overated, it was garbage, oh god. and xmen 3 was definately not good at all. at all. scott ? phoenix explanation? FUCK THAT. garbage. I dunno if batman and robin was suppose to be super hyped, cause i was a kid back then, but fuck it was garbage. worst of them all. WORST.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

Hulk was more overrhyped, rather than overrated rate
and in response to the Star Wars guy, i agree its not the best movie of all time if your refering to new hope, but pretty much no one says that, most people have empire strikes back as best of the series, and a few of us like return of the jedi, people just say star wars new hope is great which it is, and def. not overrated


----------



## Adonis (Jun 3, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> spiderman 3 was definately overated, it was garbage, oh god. and xmen 3 was definately not good at all. at all. scott ? phoenix explanation? FUCK THAT. garbage. I dunno if batman and robin was suppose to be super hyped, cause i was a kid back then, but fuck it was garbage. worst of them all. WORST.



NO! NO! NO!

Will you guys pick up a goddamn dictionary!?

All the movies you guys are naming are considered awful by MOST people thus not overrated. Jesus, it's not that fucking hard!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

i think you could call spiderman 3 overrated, alot of people think it was good, and it made a lot of money


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> All the movies you guys are naming are considered awful by MOST people thus not overrated. Jesus, it's not that fucking hard!



that depends on where you are: on a forum populated by elitists, or in the general public


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2008)

^That's true. I don't hear many complaints about these movies in real life; mostly on the internet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2008)

People don't know over hyped from overrated.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 3, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i think you could call spiderman 3 overrated, alot of people think it was good, and it made a lot of money



No, it made most of it's money because Spider-man 2 was critically-acclaimed so people were HYPED when Spider-man 3 and went to see it opening night. AFTER the initial release, sales declined and it was universally panned.



			
				Skeksis said:
			
		

> i think you could call spiderman 3 overrated, alot of people think it was good, and it made a lot of money



The stupid people you know doesn't constitute a lot.



			
				Rob Lucci said:
			
		

> ^That's true. I don't hear many complaints about these movies in real life; mostly on the internet.



Yeah, because I'm sure you and everyone you talk to or hang with just sit around and talk about Spider-man 3.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 3, 2008)

too many people naming cult hits X.x how can people say movies like the protector and the rocky horror picture show are overrated. overrated by who? 1% of the population while the other 99% doesn't even know what it is or didnt like it?


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> The stupid people you know doesn't constitute a lot.



Actually, nearly all my friends hated it. As for everyone I know, a lot thought it was so so, some thought it was great, a few didn't like it. I am basing previous statement on my experience on the internet with people like you, and the fact that it did well and is rated highly by the general public.

Spiderman 3 was a big success because a lot of people loved it. X-men 3 was a big success because a lot of people loved it. Yes, there are other contributing factors, such as the popularity and hype brought up by the previous films in each series, but more often than not, a films success and popularity is caused by the fact that many people liked it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

okay on imdb 100,998 people rated spiderman 3 an average of 6.6, if you look at my rating of the movie which you can on my profile, i rate it a 5.0, so 6.6 to me is overrated , even if you take the mode (vote that appeared the most ) the movie is rated a 7, so anyone who thinks this movie should be rated less than that can call it overrated, and i believe 100,998 would constitue alot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2008)

Generally from my experience people off line are generally more accepting of things. I know that a lot of the people I know love some of these movies listed here and many of them don't see the flaws in some of them, like with Crash. But then when I go online some of these movies are trashed to the point that many of you think no one likes them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

i get that feeling with Indy 4, everyone i talk to says the love it, and then i get on these threads and hear people crying about how you cant survive a nuclear blast in a lead lined fridge


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2008)

People at my school have been saying Indiana Jones 4 is crap because its stupid and doesnt have enough violence


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

^dude 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a guy gets eaten alive by ants, cate blanchett distengrates, and indy shots a guy in the throat with his own blow gun, none of the other indiana jones are really bloody when you think about it - except maybe the scene in Raiders where the big german gets shredded by the propeller


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2008)

thats not very violent 

they all hail Die Hard 4 as a masterpiece though 
its good, but no masterpiece.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

I remember all my friends thinking Fast and the Furious was a masterpiece


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 3, 2008)

i know a lot of people who thought spider man 3 was good, even people on this forum, and when i go to threads like favorite movie or stuff like that, people mention spiderman 3. so, therefore, it's overrated. ummm, can i ask you a question, adonis or whatever your name is, why exactly are you being a dick? this is an opinion question is it not?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 3, 2008)

Keyser S?ze said:


> i know a lot of people who thought spider man 3 was good, even people on this forum, and when i go to threads like favorite movie or stuff like that, people mention spiderman 3. so, therefore, it's overrated. ummm, can i ask you a question, *adonis* or whatever your name is, why exactly are you being a dick? this is an opinion question is it not?



Impressive. You managed to vaguely recall a six-letter name 

Can I just say this thread wasn't total shit until a few certain people all with a suspicious disdain for capitalization started posting stupid shit in it...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> thats not very violent
> 
> they all hail Die Hard 4 as a masterpiece though
> its good, but no masterpiece.



Die Hard 4 was good, but if they rate movies on violence alone they're fucking dumb. 



Kira Uzumaki said:


> i get that feeling with Indy 4, everyone i talk to says the love it, and then i get on these threads and hear people crying about how you cant survive a nuclear blast in a lead lined fridge



People on the internet will forgive one movie for something totally silly, oh like Neo having powers outside of the Matrix which completely ruined the first movie...

and won't accept a little bit of creative writing and joking. Have you ever seen an old fridge? They're pretty fucking sturdy, you wouldn't be able to survive an atomic blast in one...but it makes more sense than huddling under a desk.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Yeah, because I'm sure you and everyone you talk to or hang with just sit around and talk about Spider-man 3.



Actually, yes we have. Not everyone I know, but a group of friends. And although they find criticisms of it, there are nowhere as many as I read on the internet.  I pretty much agree with Cardboard Tube Knight on this.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 3, 2008)

if people say indy 4 is more than ok, then they're dellusional. and yes, spiderman 3 is over-rated, as I and many members have already mentioned, they know people, i know people, who have said it was a good movie, and liked it a lot. lol, this thread used to be good? hahahahaha, talking about over-rated movies, hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2008)

For me recently of what I've seen. 

*Juno* - Not that it's bad but people made it out to be really good and i found it average. 
*300* - This one i actually thought sucked. I couldn't watch it more then once. 
*Batman Begins* - I don't see why so many liked it. The fight scenes were terrible, just a bunch of flashes and people going "URG" 

I guess that's it off the top of my head. These all are rated high, in every website I've seen but I just don't like em as much as the mass.


----------



## Ayana (Jun 3, 2008)

Harry Potter.
I thought I would die watching it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *Batman Begins* - I don't see why so many liked it. The fight scenes were terrible, just a bunch of flashes and people going "URG"



I thought with the move to a more realistic Batman, the fights did what they were supposed too. Real fights are nothing like the highly-choreographed ones we see in movies now, they're a mess. Batman went this route...but I can see people not liking it...Hell, people complain about aspect ratios and film grain all the time, why not this creative decision.


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2008)

> Batman Begins - I don't see why so many liked it. The fight scenes were terrible, just a bunch of flashes and people going "URG"



Agreed.  



> I thought with the move to a more realistic Batman, the fights did what they were supposed too. Real fights are nothing like the highly-choreographed ones we see in movies now, they're a mess. Batman went this route...but I can see people not liking it...Hell, people complain about aspect ratios and film grain all the time, why not this creative decision.



Well, I can understand that, but the camera wouldn't allow you to see what was going on at all.  Make it more realistic, sure, but at least show us that that's what you did.  They might as well not have had fight scenes for some of that crap because all you saw was a lump of shadows and noise.  I remember in the theater thinking that was awful.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2008)

martryn said:


> Well, I can understand that, but the camera wouldn't allow you to see what was going on at all.  Make it more realistic, sure, but at least show us that that's what you did.  They might as well not have had fight scenes for some of that crap because all you saw was a lump of shadows and noise.  I remember in the theater thinking that was awful.



Like a real fight. It was a mess.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2008)

Fights I've seen in real life aren't always a mess. Well it's not a bunch of flashes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

> 300 - This one i actually thought sucked. I couldn't watch it more then once.



Hate the movie.

As for Batman Begins, I think for Batman purists it was good enough, especially after the mess that were the last 3 Batman movies. Shame about Superman, worst Lois Lane ever.



> Fights I've seen in real life aren't always a mess.



If a fight isn't a mess then it has been choreographed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2008)

imo it was the best superman by a mile, all the movies with C. Reeve suck , especially the fourth one


----------



## Adonis (Jun 4, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> imo it was the best superman by a mile, all the movies with C. Reeve suck , especially the fourth one



If you're referring to Superman Returns:

I wish I could launch a nuclear warhead covered in Aids-infested jackals and Gamma-radiated ocelots directly to your house.

I'm not even a fan of the Reeve Superman movies but Superman Returns was just a God-awful shitstain. 

"Let's make Superman and illegitimate father/stalker, Lois Lane a blank-faced tart who thinks there's a goddamn 'K' in 'catastrophe', and  Lex Luthor the Criminal Mastermind swindle his fortune by seducing old women. Action? Fuck that shit! We'll just opt for boring, pretentious dialogue. We need a finale? SUPERMAN LIFTS A GODDAMN KRYPTONITE ISLAND AND HURTLES IT INTO SPACE!"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

> all the movies with C. Reeve suck ,



And Superman 2 was epic shit, Superman Returns was epic fail, Lois Lane fucked up the movie big time, not to mention whoever wrote the script needed a slap, Superman having a son made zero sense.


----------



## pierrot harly (Jun 4, 2008)

Overrated - The Strangers/Them/Funny Games; these three movies are basically the same movie and they are all awful. Yet, people seem to like them since all three exist and a remake of Funny Games is coming out with Tim Roth. Come on Tim I expected better of you.
None of the Superman movies have been that good; the first one is okay.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2008)

Look all the superman movies  are bad and i think most people consider them as such so they are not overrated and thats all that matters here. That being said superman returns is like a used can of beans in a garabage dump, while the reeves stuff is a used diaper, id rather have the can if anything at all. 

After rewatching the two librarian movies, i have to say both of the librarian movies are underrated, there actually pretty good, granted there no indiana jones but there better than what people say.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jun 5, 2008)

It would be Titanic. It's a good movie but all those oscars are way too much for it. The most underrated movie in my opinion is Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2008)

In my experience, people don't seem to hate all the Superman movies. I personally think the first two were pretty good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2008)

well somebody had to like them for there to be as many sequels as there were

i was watching langoliers the other day, and i have to say that SK movies in general are underrated, granted some of them were bad, and then you have the shining, but stuff like it, langoliers, tommy knockers are great horror movies in my opinion


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

The Dark Tower movies will be the greatest series of movies ever made, SK will be proud.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2008)

no way are they actually making that, i personally thought that was his best work, i love that series and id like to see it made, but good God how long is the movie/mini series gonna be, some of the miniseries are close to six hours - the stand i think, and in total the dark tower series is what twice as long as the stand in terms of pages
-and lets also not forget without Sk you wouldnt have green mile or shawshank redemption , and of course my favorite (the running man)

buts its 8 am here time for me to go to sleep


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

> *Film adaptation*
> 
> IGN Movies has reported that a film adaptation is in the works; whether it is for a movie or a television series is unknown. J. J. Abrams, who has been behind shows such as Lost and Alias, is supposedly attached to produce and direct.[5] Carlton Cuse and Damon Lindelof, also affiliated with Lost and J. J. Abrams, have optioned the Dark Tower series from King for a reported nineteen dollars, which of course, is the infamous number from the Dark Tower series of novels.[6] According to issue #923 of Entertainment Weekly, King "is an ardent supporter of the desert-island show and trusts Abrams to translate his vision" into a film franchise with Lindelof being "the leading candidate to write the screenplay for the first installment.
> 
> ...



Hope this help, its gonna be good


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 7, 2008)

It was so overhyped, terrorists actually took action against it...

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7sQQcrM7A8Q[/YOUTUBE]

yes, I know, it's a movie-within-a-movie, but still...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *300* - This one i actually thought sucked. I couldn't watch it more then once.



I agree wholeheartedly.  I think the first ten minutes were good with the well but then the movie just plunged to crap after that.  If I wanted to see old people yell at the top of their lungs, I could've just went upstairs and make my dad pissed off.  jk



> *Batman Begins* - I don't see why so many liked it. The fight scenes were terrible, just a bunch of flashes and people going "URG"



Good cast of actors but for wrong movie imo with addition to the fight scenes especially the train fight scene at the end.  Previous Batman movies were MUCH better especially the ones with Micheal Keaton.

Off the top of my head -- pretty much every Superhero movie that came out in the 00's, the Da Vinci Code (then again the book was overrated too *shrug*), Garden State, Grindhouse, and Hot Fuzz (I am a HUGE Shaun of the Dead fan but I just fell asleep with this one, too long and not enough comedy if there was supposed to be any).  Probably could name a few more but can't remember the movie titles since its been awhile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.  I think the first ten minutes were good with the well but then the movie just plunged to crap after that.  If I wanted to see old people yell at the top of their lungs, I could've just went upstairs and make my dad pissed off.  jk
> 
> 
> 
> Good cast of actors but for wrong movie imo with addition to the fight scenes especially the train fight scene at the end.  *Previous Batman movies were MUCH better* especially the ones with Micheal Keaton.



Oh My God...did you really just say that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2008)

haha, reading the comment
but anyways i hope it gets made soon and is well made, i def wait and dark tower when it gets made


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jun 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> For me recently of what I've seen.
> 
> *Juno* - Not that it's bad but people made it out to be really good and i found it average.
> *300* - This one i actually thought sucked. I couldn't watch it more then once.
> ...



That...just makes me cry 



Hokage Naruto said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.  I think the first ten minutes were good with the well but then the movie just plunged to crap after that.  If I wanted to see old people yell at the top of their lungs, I could've just went upstairs and make my dad pissed off.  jk



300 was masculinity incarnate.  Blood, Swords, Spears, Blood, Shields, Battles, Blood, Impossible Odds, Battle Prowess, Blood, Sex, Intrigue, and more Blood!   I mean sure for storyline and drama its sort of...well dramaless...but for nonstop mindless action, I could not ask for a better movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> Previous Batman movies were MUCH better especially the ones with Micheal Keaton.



Er wrong, the first one was good, the rest were an embarassment, and lets not even talk about Batman and Robin.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 7, 2008)

demonhunter007 said:


> 300 was masculinity incarnate.  Blood, Swords, Spears, Blood, Shields, Battles, Blood, Impossible Odds, Battle Prowess, Blood, Sex, Intrigue, and more Blood!   I mean sure for storyline and drama its sort of...well dramaless...but for nonstop mindless action, I could not ask for a better movie.



therein is its beauty. Its testorone filled message to never give up. It tells you that if your gonna fail, fail in a way that will show all others that you failed for a cause.


Plus if some1 pisses u off just kick them into a hole.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Plus if some1 pisses u off just kick them into a hole.



There Will be Blood taught me that if you hate someone; wait twenty years, eventually they'll come asking for help. Make them denounce what they devoted their whole life to, tell them that you can't do shit...then use a bowling pin.

It's been a while since someone said these two movies but whatever. I think that There will be Blood and No Country for Old Men both deserve the praise they got.

And you can't say nothing to dissuade me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

a lot of movies are overrated to me. Chances are, if you like it, i think it's overrated.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> a lot of movies are overrated to me. Chances are, if you like it, i think it's overrated.



That doesn't come off pretentious now does it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That doesn't come off pretentious now does it.



Not at all, that's what we call being a film buff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not at all, that's what we call being a film buff.



more like a film critic

and there will be blood teaches us that daniel day lewis can play a lunatic very realistic


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh My God...did you really just say that.



I know.....DIFFERENT OPINION! MY GOD, IT'S HORRIFYING!!!



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not at all, that's what we call being a film buff.





No, I'm pretty sure that's the textbook example of a pretentious cock.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I know.....DIFFERENT OPINION! MY GOD, IT'S HORRIFYING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When talking about the Batman movies no one likes the last two before Batman begins. I've never heard anyone say that and with good reason.


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 8, 2008)

Pulp fiction.

I was just bored, love Tarantino's other films though.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 8, 2008)

Macroziel said:


> Pulp fiction.
> 
> I was just bored, love Tarantino's other films though.



Other than the breakfast scene and the latter part of the Jules/Vincent arc, I agree.


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Other than the breakfast scene and the latter part of the Jules/Vincent arc, I agree.




Indeed.

The breakfast scene has become iconic, and rightly so. I even have a t-shirt that has the scene on it. 

It's just a shame the whole film wasn't at that standard.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

Ving Rhames getting butt raped wasn't iconic?


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ving Rhames getting butt raped wasn't iconic?



Hmm.

Butt raped.

I concur.



Another film i think is over-rated is The new Tranformers film, it was good. Just not that good. Everyone went crazy for it.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When talking about the Batman movies no one likes the last two before Batman begins. I've never heard anyone say that and with good reason.



different taste is what it comes down to.

I was one of the only ones on this board who bitched continuously about the Transformers movie, using pages worth of reasons as why it sucked massive cock, but of course, the lowest common denominator disagreed.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ving Rhames getting butt raped wasn't iconic?



The reason Pulp Fiction is such a cult hit most likely is because every plotline has at least one scene that can, in some sense, be considered iconic.

Jules/Vince plot: Loved every second between the humorous, irrelevant dialogue and a very impatient Samuel L. Jackson reacting to a bumbling John Travolta, how could it be anything but win?

Vincent/Mrs. Wallace plot: This is simply my opinion, feel free to disagree, but I found it summarily boring. Just Mrs. Wallace talking about some corny TV show she was on and them doing the watusi or whatever. The iconic part is obviously the overdose scenes involving a certain giant adrenaline needle.

Butch plotline: Bleh. Bruce Willis cannot pull off a one man show. I say this because the chattering Romanian nanny was so gaddamn bland and had NO on-screen chemistry or personality. I wanted to bang my head against a wall as I listened to:

*Butch*: WAAAAH! MY DADDY'S WATCH! MY DADDY'S WATCH! YOU LOST MY DADDY'S WATCH!
*Chattering nanny*: I'm sorry, I...I thought I... brought it with us. *More tedious apologetic rambling w/ something about waffles.

Continuing, the iconic part is the Butch/Marcellus confrontation ending with a certain _Deliverance_ homage.

All-in-all, each plotline is pointless dialogue for the sake of "realism" followed by a second half resolving which actually has the plot and resolves it.








			
				 SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> different taste is what it comes down to.
> 
> I was one of the only ones on this board who bitched continuously about the Transformers movie, using pages worth of reasons as why it sucked massive cock, but of course, the lowest common denominator disagreed.



Same thing happened to me. I couldn't convince anyone it wasn't "OMG, BEST MOVIE OF THE YEAR!!!" back when it first came out.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 8, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.  I think the first ten minutes were good with the well but then the movie just plunged to crap after that.  If I wanted to see old people yell at the top of their lungs, I could've just went upstairs and make my dad pissed off.  jk
> 
> Good cast of actors but for wrong movie imo with addition to the fight scenes especially the train fight scene at the end.  Previous Batman movies were *MUCH better* especially the ones with Micheal Keaton.


lol you think Batman and Robin is better than Begins?

Also I find Fight Club and the Matrix a bit overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When talking about the Batman movies no one likes the last two before Batman begins. I've never heard anyone say that and with good reason.



I like batman forever, because i think Val Kilmer was the best batman.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not at all, that's what we call being a film buff.



What Nae'blis said made seem like he is looking down upon all of us with his superior taste, and that he assumed we're the idiotic masses that ate up Transformers and Norbit.

So otherwise, a pretentious dick.

As for the comment about critics...they usually don't go bashing their readers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2008)

No one liked Norbit...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2008)

> and that he assumed we're the idiotic masses that ate up Transformers and Norbit.



Norbit? Whoever liked that shouldn't be allowed to live.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Citizen Kane. Best movie ever my ass. Sure, it introduced a lot of film techniques, but the movie itself sucked.



King Lloyd ended this thread on page one.

Citizen Kane is *the* overrated movie.

Jesus fucking Christ! Citizen Kane proved that technical value and entertainment value can be found on completely opposite ends of the spectrum. It also proves the extent people are willing to go to be elitist cunts.

"We like an outdated movie parodying a newspaper mogul who hasn't been relevant for half a century and we've never heard of. We have taste, you worthless peons!"

Give me a fucking break. Anyone who claims to like Citizen Kane on more than a technical level (i.e. cinematography) and isn't at least 60 is full of shit.

I also love how a movie that was panned when a parody of William Randall Hearst would actually be a pertinent subject becomes a classic years down the road as the purpose of the film becomes less applicable. 

Apparently, everyone got it wrong the first time


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> I like batman forever, because i think Val Kilmer was the best batman.


Val Kilmer, the best Batman?  You have to be kidding me.  He was a better Batman than George Clooney, and that's where the discussion ends.

I didn't like him as Batman.  And I also believe that Batman Foever is when the series started to go downhill.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

Adonis said:


> King Lloyd ended this thread on page one.
> 
> Citizen Kane is *the* overrated movie.
> 
> ...



i saw it on tcm back to back with casablanca, i dont remeber much but i think orson wells did a decent job acting
-i would agree with you that its overrated, but in generally most of the people who rate it that high rate it that just for the technical merit, ive rarely come across anyone who likes it for another reason

and although he did batman first , after stuff like multiplicity and jack frost i cant take michael keaton serious anymore


----------



## pierrot harly (Jun 14, 2008)

Eraser was on the other and I watched it. It brings to mind the Terminator Series. I would say Part one is overrated, Part two is slightly overrated, and Part three is slightly underrated.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jun 14, 2008)

Moulin Rouge!  Oh, Moulin Rouge!


----------



## Chee (Jun 14, 2008)

Norbit was horrible. 

It's not overrated...just bad.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 15, 2008)

Alright, I'm inclined to say Iron Man now.

It was entertaining and overall pretty kickass, but I wouldn't really say it was the best Marvel movie so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 15, 2008)

I would definitely say iron man was the best marvel, no superhero movie. But then again i havent seen hulk, and from what some people say it might be better than iron man.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 22, 2008)

kidulthood (bit l8) people i know rated that movie so much, however looking at it more closely it's actually shit


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2008)

Kidulthood is crap, my friends think its epic but personally its shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally, I never really liked the Godfather.

300, I find overrated.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 22, 2008)

Titanic............


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> Moulin Rouge!  Oh, Moulin Rouge!



That pile of shit should've never been produced.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jun 24, 2008)

Titanic. I mean, shit. Jack and Rose weren't even real people. Way to turn a terrible tragedy into a romance movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> Titanic. I mean, shit. Jack and Rose weren't even real people. Way to turn a terrible tragedy into a romance movie.



Focusing on two lovers makes it more emotional when the ship sinks. I don't know about you, but I'd rather know about the people on the ship and relate to the tragedy instead of watching it just sink.

And their fictional because fictional characters are easier to work with. If you work with a nonfictional character then your limited only to their history and that isn't fun when working with a movie.


----------



## Even (Jun 24, 2008)

American Beauty, boring as hell...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Even said:


> American Beauty, boring as hell...



Get out of here..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

> That pile of shit should've never been produced.



My mom loves that shit ass movie and American Beauty was anything but boring Even.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2008)

okay this movie ends the most underrated discussion
13th floor.- a 30 on rotten tomatoes, 6.6 on imdb
Matrix, get the fuck outta here , i liked it, but matrix only grasps at straws while, 13th floor puts you in a mindfuck
when i saw matrix i was like , eh, maybe what we see is not real
when i just finished watching 13th floor, i said, maybe im not real
-the movie just leaves you with so many question, it boggles the mind, 
the movie is well shot, the acting is good,
if this movie has any flaw it is that either  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 a. the revealed his word as fake to early, or b. they should have had one last scene where we see the finally world is also fake 



-i mean matrix is a good action, but if you want to watch a movie that makes really question what is and is not real, 13th floor is the ticket


----------



## Sakura (Jun 26, 2008)

superbad has to be the most overrated movie ever. i mean, after awhile, yelling 'penis' and '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' just gets old. D:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2008)

Curry said:


> superbad has to be the most overrated movie ever. i mean, after awhile, yelling 'penis' and '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' just gets old. D:



Most overrated every...I think you overrate how oeverrated it is.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jun 26, 2008)

300, I laughed because I thought it was kind of corny...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2008)

300 was just gay.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

The action scenes and directing style was pretty cool, but other then that it was just oiled up guys in underwear.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know why I'm posting this, when I'm no different then the people it talks about...

The only way to snipe at things that are critically hailed and publicly adored are to call them "overrated," since such a claim is impossible to refute empirically. Should anyone disagree, one can simply label their tastes inferior and/or uninformed and call it a day. Those who do not enjoy a particular work of pop media often feel compelled to rationalize their dislike. They generally do this by adopting an elitist mentality wherein they consider the populace to be drawn to a certain work for shallow or unjustified reasons, thus not only legitimizing their own opinion but elevating it above the majority in such a way that it cannot be easily refuted. While a person confident in the justification of their opinion would simply say, "I don't enjoy this, but I can understand why others would," or something to that effect, the insecure elitist would say, "people enjoy this because they don't know any better.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 26, 2008)

the godfather


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I don't know why I'm posting this, when I'm no different then the people it talks about...
> 
> The only way to snipe at things that are critically hailed and publicly adored are to call them "overrated," since such a claim is impossible to refute empirically. Should anyone disagree, one can simply label their tastes inferior and/or uninformed and call it a day. Those who do not enjoy a particular work of pop media often feel compelled to rationalize their dislike. They generally do this by adopting an elitist mentality wherein they consider the populace to be drawn to a certain work for shallow or unjustified reasons, thus not only legitimizing their own opinion but elevating it above the majority in such a way that it cannot be easily refuted. While a person confident in the justification of their opinion would simply say, "I don't enjoy this, but I can understand why others would," or something to that effect, the insecure elitist would say, "people enjoy this because they don't know any better.



I think this is true most of the time. But there are times, where I look at something and go "Why would anyone enjoy this?" its like I don't like plenty of movies that I know others like and have their reasons for. Just me not liking isn't enough for it to be overrated though.


----------



## Clue (Jun 26, 2008)

Sin City?  Everyone I know who has seen it loves it, but I thought it was boring and shitty.

Brokeback Mountain.  I love me some manlove, but this was just a snoozefest.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with Sin City. I was expecting a lot more than just a bunch of talking heads.


----------



## Clue (Jun 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I agree with Sin City. I was expecting a lot more than just a bunch of talking heads.



It had the potential to be great, but it was just really a letdown.  It ended up being overly campy, and I can't think about it without laughing.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> It had the potential to be great, but it was just really a letdown.  It ended up being overly campy, and I can't think about it without laughing.



I think I stopped watching it after an hour, I couldn't continue any longer. It simply got no where. I agree with you, it had the potential but I couldn't see it.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jun 26, 2008)

freakin Sin City. Stupidest movie ever.

and I dunno if The Happening got good ratings or not and if a lot of people said they liked it but it was shit too. A big. heaping. steaming pile of shit. And I want my friends 23 dollars back. Big. Steaming. Pile.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> *SNIP*



I got another comment like that.



			
				JMA from Rottentomatoes said:
			
		

> The word "overrated" is used far too frequently on the Internet by people who can't understand why something they dislike is so popular. It helps them to relieve their cognitive dissonance to "explain away" the popularity of something they don’t enjoy or understand.
> 
> Basically, since there's no universal way to rate a movie, how any movie be "overrated"? Who decides what's universally good and what's universally bad? And what qualifies them to decide this while ignoring everyone else? It certainly isn't a poster on a message board, or any critic for that matter. Calling the first two Spider-Man movies (or any movie) overrated is just a way to devalue the opinions of others while glorifying (to an unrealistic degree) one's own opinion. If you think a movie sucks, why not just say that? Why does everyone else have to be wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Punk said:


> freakin Sin City. Stupidest movie ever.
> 
> and I dunno if The Happening got good ratings or not and if a lot of people said they liked it but it was shit too. A big. heaping. steaming pile of shit. And I want my friends 23 dollars back. Big. Steaming. Pile.



Even the previews looked stupid.

"Sir, we lost contact."

"From whom?"

"From everyone."

OH NOEZ!?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

frank miller's stuff in general is highly touted a bit much, i think that shadow movie is gonna tank


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 27, 2008)

V for Vendetta.

I mean, how did it get such praise and become so popular when they changed a key element of the titular character?!  V never had a sense of mercy like he did in the movie, when he let those collaborators live.  The real V would NEVER fucking do that!  He didn't care if the whole world and everyone on it burned, so long as he got in vengeance in the end.  V killed indiscriminantly, not the whole "only those who are part of my vendetta" bullshit the film touted.  You weren't supposed to be sympathetic to V, you were supposed to question whether or not he was insane!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

well if you compare it to everything else the wachowski brothers did, except for matrix 1 it looks pretty good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> V for Vendetta.
> 
> I mean, how did it get such praise and become so popular when they changed a key element of the titular character?!  V never had a sense of mercy like he did in the movie, when he let those collaborators live.  The real V would NEVER fucking do that!  He didn't care if the whole world and everyone on it burned, so long as he got in vengeance in the end.  V killed indiscriminantly, not the whole "only those who are part of my vendetta" bullshit the film touted.  You weren't supposed to be sympathetic to V, you were supposed to question whether or not he was insane!



Okay...you do realize this is a comic that most people *still *don't realize exists...right? So why would they care.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2008)

> and I dunno if The Happening got good ratings or not and if a lot of people said they liked it but it was shit too. A big. heaping. steaming pile of shit. And I want my friends 23 dollars back. Big. Steaming. Pile.



Lol the film got panned so doesn't count as overrated, its was a piece of shit tho. The only saving grace was the last scene when Elliot and his wife walk towards eachother, probably the best scene I've seen in film for ages.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 27, 2008)

One word: signs.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 27, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I don't know why I'm posting this, when I'm no different then the people it talks about...
> 
> The only way to snipe at things that are critically hailed and publicly adored are to call them "overrated," since such a claim is impossible to refute empirically. Should anyone disagree, one can simply label their tastes inferior and/or uninformed and call it a day. Those who do not enjoy a particular work of pop media often feel compelled to rationalize their dislike. They generally do this by adopting an elitist mentality wherein they consider the populace to be drawn to a certain work for shallow or unjustified reasons, thus not only legitimizing their own opinion but elevating it above the majority in such a way that it cannot be easily refuted. While a person confident in the justification of their opinion would simply say, "I don't enjoy this, but I can understand why others would," or something to that effect, the insecure elitist would say, "people enjoy this because they don't know any better.



Agreed for the most part but there are times where to claim, "I don't enjoy this but can understand why others would," is not only a poor attempt at avoiding conflict (are movie preferences such a big deal we have to tiptoe to avoid hurting feelings?) and a lie.

There are some movies I simply can't understand why others would. Transformers, for example, is a movie where millions of people who don't even like the source material laud a mediocre Michael Bay adaptation of said source material with minimal Transformers. It's baffling.

That, and you ignore the "Best movie ever! Everyone else thinks it's a great movie so you're just a hater!" flipside. In other words, affirmative insecurity vs. contrary insecurity. Question is: why are we all so damn insecure about our opinion?


----------



## Clue (Jun 27, 2008)

Punk said:


> freakin Sin City. Stupidest movie ever.
> 
> and I dunno if The Happening got good ratings or not and if a lot of people said they liked it but it was shit too. A big. heaping. steaming pile of shit. And I want my friends 23 dollars back. Big. Steaming. Pile.



Lol I saw The Happening yesterday, and I completely agree.  It was terrible.  M. Night whatever his name is so overrated.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

I think M. Night is trying to hard to pull another "Sixth Sense".


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

You Sin City bashers didn't catch that it was a comic-to-film joint? Even if you didn't like the style, it was done very well according to people that do like comic films.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

I liked the style, I just didn't care that it was just talking heads. I thought it would be more of an action flick and that dissapointed me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2008)

Sin City was absolute shit, minus Jessica Alba's dance and Elijah wood. I've never seen a movie that's more up its own ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Sin City was absolute shit, minus Jessica Alba's dance and Elijah wood. I've never seen a movie that's more up its own ass.



Isn't it funny how little your opinion of these things seems to matter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Isn't it funny how little your opinion of these things seems to matter.



Right back at ya CTK


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Adonis said:


> There are some movies I simply can't understand why others would. Transformers, for example, is a movie where millions of people who don't even like the source material laud a mediocre Michael Bay adaptation of said source material with minimal Transformers. It's baffling.



From a quote I posted earlier:



> Calling the first two Spider-Man movies (or any movie) overrated is just a way to devalue the opinions of others while glorifying (to an unrealistic degree) one's own opinion. If you think a movie sucks, why not just say that? Why does everyone else have to be wrong?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

^^

Nice job posting a video that is meant to show(poke fun of) how much of a idiot Peter Griffin is to try to prove your point.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Underrated I would say Cloverfield. That movie was kick ass.



That movie isn't underrated. It's really popular.

Underrated films are like: Russian Dolls, An American Crime, Shogun or Ask the Dust.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair, why can't a film be judged objectively (to an extent) like music or other art-forms? A film is surely the sum of it's parts - direction, writing, acting etc. and the quality of each can be assessed quasi-objectively at least. If Gigli was being called the greatest film of all-time, it should be said that *that* opinion is bollocks. I don't think it's wrong to devalue _some_ opinions - it's a staple ingredient of debate after all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2008)

Its popular but infamous. Everyone always says its shit, and IMO it was a great movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Its popular but infamous. Everyone always says its shit, and IMO it was a great movie.



Really? I hear otherwise. I've seen a shit load of people say they loved it (it was just the shakey camera that threw some people off).


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> To be fair, why can't a film be judged objectively (to an extent) like music or other art-forms? A film is surely the sum of it's parts - direction, writing, acting etc. and the quality of each can be assessed quasi-objectively at least. If Gigli was being called the greatest film of all-time, it should be said that *that* opinion is bollocks. I don't think it's wrong to devalue _some_ opinions - it's a staple ingredient of debate after all.



It's fine to disagree with them, but why do you have to go farther and insult them.

How can film be judged objectively. Since good and bad writing(directing,etc) is relative to a person's prior experiences and taste: how would anyone be able to agree on a universal standard for it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

'Objectively' is the wrong word without a 'quasi' pre-fix; but I agree that it might be difficult to assess the quality of acting/writing against a universal standard because there really isn't a universal standard. The closest you can get to it is probably getting the opinion of someone who's seen many, many films which is all that really separates a film critic from the rest.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

What in the world are you talking about?

People have their opinions and people have different ways of expressing them. They don't need to write a whole essay to tell us a film is overrated in their opinion or not.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The closest you can get to it is probably getting the opinion of someone who's seen many, many films which is all that really separates a film critic from the rest.



That and a general air of pretentious.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2008)

True, but I find myself agreeing with the majority of them more often than not. (If RottenTomatoes is anything to go by) Except Roger Ebert. :/ 

I just saw both No Country For Old Men and Cloverfield last week. Liked them both, neither overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> True, but I find myself agreeing with the majority of them more often than not. (If RottenTomatoes is anything to go by) Except Roger Ebert. :/



Roger Ebert used to be on the ball...but now, I think he's gone a bit crazy. Though I still go and read his reviews.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 28, 2008)

i generally find critics good judges, i usually agree with 75 percent of the reviews i read, and the other 25 half are movies i think are good and they suck and vice versa
-but i dont necessarily think that just because one sees many movies they can make an "objective" opinion, some people just have tastes that are considered skewed from the norm, ex. my friend works at a theatre and has seen tons of movies on dvd/vhs, but he rates russell crowe/denzel washington/harrison ford/ and johnny depp 2/10 caliber actors, and the p*d*p**** from ferris buller's day (principal) off an 8/10 caliber act


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

> Roger Ebert used to be on the ball.



He thought The Happening was a good movie


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't read most reviews because they kind of suck and I almost always disagree with the popular ones. They seem to try and rate everything as if its supposed to be this contender for Oscar, instead of just a silly comedy or a sappy Romantic movie for girls.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't read most reviews because they kind of suck and I almost always disagree with the popular ones. They seem to try and rate everything as if its supposed to be this contender for Oscar, instead of just a silly comedy or a sappy Romantic movie for girls.



Yeah, I dunno why critics can't stand any movie that's not all filled with A list actors + 350 Million spent on it. Half the critics shitted on hulk because it's CGI...stupid reason


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Roger Ebert used to be on the ball...but now, I think he's gone a bit crazy. Though I still go and read his reviews.



Yeah, he's become enveloped by his own pretentiousness.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, I dunno why critics can't stand any movie that's not all filled with A list actors + 350 Million spent on it. Half the critics shitted on hulk because it's CGI...stupid reason



They complained about the Hulk because the cgi in it just screamed to the audience it's CGI. Never once did they feel it was tangible, which is kinda the whole point of special effects. To do something that you can't do in real life, but not take viewers out of the experience.

CGI is not inherently bad, just depends on how it's used. Iron Man is the perfect example of this, while Indiana Jones is the worst. Hulk just may not be able to transform to the big screen and seem real no matter how good the CGI is. I mean, he is eight-foot green troll.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> They complained about the Hulk because the cgi in it just screamed to the audience it's CGI. Never once did they feel it was tangible, which is kinda the whole point of special effects. To do something that you can't do in real life, but not take viewers out of the experience.
> 
> CGI is not inherently bad, just depends on how it's used. Iron Man is the perfect example of this, while Indiana Jones is the worst. Hulk just may not be able to transform to the big screen and seem real no matter how good the CGI is. I mean, he is eight-foot green troll.



Indiana jones the worst...you need to brush up on your CGI then...because maybe you haven't seen some of the horrors out there. I didn't see pixels in IJ4...


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

CGI isn't bad at all, I don't know why some critics love tearing apart a great film just because they had to use it. I mean CGI had to be done with the Hulk, you can't find a 8 foot man with huge muscles on the street, ya know. And if they did, you would get another Lou Ferringo and that would look very, very cheap.

When its overused for almost every little thing (backgrounds and what not), that's when it gets bad.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Indiana jones the worst...you need to brush up on your CGI then...because maybe you haven't seen some of the horrors out there. I didn't see pixels in IJ4...



I said it's the worst *use* of CGI.

The whole movie feels cramped because they spent the whole time in front of a green screen or a soundstage.

Bad CGI is one thing (Sci-fi channel anyone), but even great CGI models and animations can look like shit if they are not used well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

> The whole movie feels cramped because they spent the whole time in front of a green screen or a soundstage



Reps, I said the exact same thing to my friends and I was shouted down. The whole movie feels like an indoor set, where's the sense of adventure? No arial shots, nothing, just bastard cgi.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Reps, I said the exact same thing to my friends and I was shouted down. The whole movie feels like an indoor set, where's the sense of adventure? No arial shots, nothing, just bastard cgi.



The worse part was when they had the stock footage of the aerial shot of the river that switched to complete CGI when they started zooming into the russian camp.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The worse part was when they had the stock footage of the aerial shot of the river that switched to complete CGI when they started zooming into the russian camp.



I don't remember any of that...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't remember any of that...


It was right before they strapped Indy into a chair and made him stare at the crystal skull.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

Was the fourth Indiana that bad, beside the overuse of CGI?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Was the fourth Indiana that bad, beside the overuse of CGI?



Meh. I didn't find it flat-out awful like some people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It was right before they strapped Indy into a chair and made him stare at the crystal skull.



It was all at night, yeah my theater was so bright I hardly saw any of that. 



Chee said:


> Was the fourth Indiana that bad, beside the overuse of CGI?



I really enjoyed it, some parts were awkward, but I thought overall it was decent. Better than fucking Temple of Doom.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

Its was okay until the forest chase, fuck you Speilberg I don't want cgi chases in Indiana jones.

Oh and the ending was a little wtf.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 28, 2008)

greace is far to overrated in my opinion >.<


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't call Grease overrated.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ That reminds me of that recent King Kong film. They did a CGI forest chase and it was VERY noticable. I think the lighting was off or something, I could tell it was fake.



shizuru said:


> greace is far to overrated in my opinion >.<



That crap was stupid, I shut it off like 30 minutes later.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2008)

Minus a couple of fangirls, pretty much everyone hates Grease.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 29, 2008)

indiana jones did not do a bad job using cgi, i didnt notice any of the problem you mentioned, felt cramped? the only thing that felt cramped was the theatre because it was full .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't say this with much conviction, since I've only seen just over half of the film but Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind didn't do it for me. Maybe I should go back and watch the whole thing but I've read the story anyway. 

I think some line has to be drawn against the creativity of a director, and I think I make a fair criticism in saying this film takes too many liberties .. more than it deserves, because it flat-out didn't make sense for the duration of my viewing and from what I've read of the remainder of the story, there's no real revelations to tie up the loose knots. It's gotten endless positive response though, so I won't even claim it's overrated because it seems clear to me that I just don't understand it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2008)

okay i havent seen it yet, but i will tomorrow, but there is no way in hell WALLE is deserving of 6 out the top 250 on imdb, better than the original star wars trilogy, casablanca, seven samurai , etc, no way in hell


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

Wall-e still looks like shit to me, I am afraid to even spend money on it.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:
			
		

> I think some line has to be drawn against the creativity of a director


Haven't seen that yet, but the dude directed one of my fave films, I think he's great! 

Also, Saving Private Ryan was so overrated 
COME ON PEOPLE IT WAS BULL!!!


----------



## WanGoKonoha (Jul 2, 2008)

Lost in Translation was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over rated. I want to put a bullet in everyone who ever told me to watch it.

The latest Indian Jones was an abortion to the entire series. It had some amusing moments and probably would have been better had it not carried the title of Indian Jones, but by the end it just felt like one giant plug for Scientology.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought _Lost In Translation_ was 'The Biz', but that's coming from somebody who calls Bill Murray 'The Man' 

quit judging me


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> but by the end it just felt like one giant plug for Scientology.



Pretty much how I feel, why don't Spielberg and Tom Cruise just go to the mothership and leave us alone.

Lol peopel don't like Wall-E do they? I think its probably good but I ain't going to the cinema to watch it.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 2, 2008)

Fight Club


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> Haven't seen that yet, but the dude directed one of my fave films, I think he's great!



I've never seen any of his other films (except Chapelle's Block Party) but I don't think he should be credited for confusing the viewer to the extent of fucking surrender. Maybe I worded it wrong because it sounds like I'm saying the creativity has to be limited; it doesn't, if you can be as creative as you want while remaining reasonably coherent.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 2, 2008)

Speaking of Wall-E, I thought Ratatouille was vastly overrated. Easily one of the worst, if not the worst, Pixar movie.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 2, 2008)

All the damn Pixar movies are overrated. I cannot speak for Wall-E though, I've never seen it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd say Iron Man, because the script feels too familiar to me.
RDJ does a fantastic job and has great chemistry with his supporting actors (Paltrow ESPECIALLY,) but the plot was more or less the origin story. Tony Stark liked building weapons, now he hates it. Now he's gone and trying to stop what he did. I also thought the fight with Stane felt too easy and was more about CGI than emotional growth.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 2, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'd say Iron Man, because the script feels too familiar to me.
> RDJ does a fantastic job and has great chemistry with his supporting actors (Paltrow ESPECIALLY,) but the plot was more or less the origin story. Tony Stark liked building weapons, now he hates it. Now he's gone and trying to stop what he did. I also thought the fight with Stane felt too easy and was more about CGI than emotional growth.



I'd say Iron Man but mainly because I feel the pacing doesn't warrant a second viewing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

> All the damn Pixar movies are overrated. I cannot speak for Wall-E though, I've never seen it.



Toy Story and Finding Nemo are classics.


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Jul 2, 2008)

IMO Brokeback Mountain. 

The awards must of been for the politically correct


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain was a really crap movie, Crash deserved the Oscar over it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Brokeback Mountain was a really crap movie, *Crash *deserved the Oscar over it.



I hated Crash.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

Im not a big fan of Crash but it was much better than Brokeback Mountain, at the time people were claiming that it was robbed of an Oscar when it was a rubbish movie.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain, Matrix (yeah I said it), and Crouching Tigger Hidden Dragon, oh and CLOVERFIELD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2008)

I never saw _Brokeback Mountain_, but _Crash_ isn't Academy-worthy in my opinion. Maybe it was just a bad year for movies that year? I can't even remember the stuff that came out.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 2, 2008)

300.

Decent Action flick,but for some reason I just can't shake the feeling that it could have been much better for some reason.I don't know if it was because of the ending,and watching them lose or what,but I just felt it could have been beter.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought _Crash_ was a bit sucky, tbh :S

I didn't really like _Fargo_ either, but hey, I've only seen it the once.



			
				Snake_108 said:
			
		

> I've never seen any of his other films (except Chapelle's Block Party) but I don't think he should be credited for confusing the viewer to the extent of fucking surrender. Maybe I worded it wrong because it sounds like I'm saying the creativity has to be limited; it doesn't, if you can be as creative as you want while remaining reasonably coherent.


heh, yeah, looks like i read it wrong  the film I love by him is _The Science Of Sleep_, although people's reviews of it are a bit like 'love it or hate it'. I happen to love it! 
...but I heard that he also directed _Be Kind Rewind_, which surprised me a bit <__<


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Brokeback Mountain was a really crap movie, Crash deserved the Oscar over it.



Crash didn't deserve shit, it sucked.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we all agree Crash was fucking awful?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2008)

Adonis, is there no medium with you? :/


----------



## Adonis (Jul 3, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Adonis, is there no medium with you? :/



Yeah, it's just that Crash was fucking awful. You want me to pretty I thought it was only mediocre?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd quite easily rate it as watchable so I thought you were just on your hyperbole again.  

I wouldn't mind hearing why you hate it so much though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2008)

Crash is at times fairly crap but that year it was the only decent movie nominated, better than Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 3, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I'd quite easily rate it as watchable so I thought you were just on your hyperbole again.
> 
> I wouldn't mind hearing why you hate it so much though.



If you don't mind caricature theatre.

OMG! It's the evil white police officer who blames affirmative action for his dad not having a job!

OMG! Evil white bitch afraid of minorities.

OMG! It's the generalized black fellas monologuing about how white misconceptions about are them baseless and ignorant...BEFORE THEY CARJACK SOMEONE!

OMG! It's the bigoted Palestinian or whatever the fuck he was.

OMG! Tony Danza's a racist cockhead and Terrence Howard can't take the racism no more. FUCK DA POLICE! FUCK DA POLICE!

The movie served no other purpose than to state the obvious (racism is bad) in the most obvious way reducing everyone to stereotypes and caricatures. It was sensationalist dribble sliding by solely on its touchy topic.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2008)

it was quite over-ambitious I'd say and it might've come off as self-important - but even the so-called 'caricature theatre' was decently entertaining to me - at least I don't _remember_ being bored for long periods when I saw it. The acting was decent enough.


----------



## WanGoKonoha (Jul 4, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings trio. Ambien couldnt put me to sleep faster than any one of them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

so i saw walle and hancock today at the theatre, on the one hand walle was better than i thought, an enjoyable film that i could watch maybe once every few years, but it was no where near the masterpiece level that several have claimed 
- i did like eve, and the little cleaning robot though, and walle was not obnoxious like i thought he would be
-and one point that a friend of mine brought up, why did they have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



live actors at one point , and then cgi humans the next, its a minor detail but its werid




and just in my opinion Hancock is a little underrated, especially with critical reviews like the one that came out saying this was the end of his career
-eddie murphy survived pluto nash, haunted mansion, nutty professor II, doctor dolittle, daddy daycare , and norbit


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

> eddie murphy survived pluto nash, haunted mansion, nutty professor II, doctor dolittle, daddy daycare , and norbit



 Eddie Murphy killed his career with those lastest movies. Those aren't good at all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

Uh...since we're talking about Crash, I'd say Atonement was really overrated.
Part of me thought that little girl was being really stupid for really no reason, and we don't get any character development out of her at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eddie Murphy killed his career with those lastest movies. Those aren't good at all.



well he did almost get an oscar for dream girls, and he has that new movie coming out, at least hollywood thinks hes still bankable


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

He was in Dream Girls?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> He was in Dream Girls?



Yeah, he was this old guy who went crazy at the end and took of his pants in front of national television.
Most people blame Norbit for him losing that Oscar for supporting actor. Comparing the two, I can't blame them. Dreamgirls told the story of friendship and the corruption of corporations.
Norbit starred cliche black nerd married to cliche black fat monster and cliche asian foster father. All played by Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2008)

suprisingly norbit did fairly well at the box office from what i remeber, i think he got robbed though, the oscar is given for a single performance not for a years worth of work, so norbit should have not factored in


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2008)

Atonement verged on awful, some of the set pieces were beautiful but that was it, crappy story.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna have to throw my hat in with the Crash school of thought, terrible film. The concept was interesting, but executed poorly. A bad film masquerading as a clever film, and somehow the award toffs bought it. Purchased the DVD with high expectations, at what I thought was a bargain £3. I want my £3 back.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2008)

maybe its a little to early to say this but hellboy 2 is kinda underrated, considering it only made 34.5 mil, fuck, the happening made almost this much, and comparing the two is like comparing God to man; even Wanted, made more opening week i think;
i mean its an action movie with , a really good story and great effects, and it barely made more than the happening which made that much as the 2nd or 3rd place finisher; i hope this movie doesnt end up like speed racer


----------



## Bushin (Jul 15, 2008)

My vote would go to "Blood Diamond".

Let me first come clean by saying that I know I might be a bit biased seeing as I can't stand Leonardo Di Caprio and believe my toenail - clippings are better actors that he. 

That said, why do I believe "Blood Diamond" overrated?

It claims to reflect the "real" situation in Africa regarding the black market diamond smuggling operations. I fail to see how the Big Hollywood machine (rich and fat in their presumption) can understand the true plight of poverty stricken Africa. Try living here. It is ever so easy to take an outside look and quickly formulate an opinion, shoot a movie and run back home.

Next Leonardo was praised for his "accurate" depiction of a South African, white male! A more outrageous lie I have yet to hear. I am what he was supposed to portray and like most South Africans thought the movie was rubbish! His accent was so laughable - people actually did laugh in the movie theater I was in and most walked out.

Good movie - I beg to differ!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

*"In America, it's bling bling. But out here it's bling bang. "*

I don't see how people could not laugh at that.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *"In America, it's bling bling. But out here it's bling bang. "*
> 
> I don't see how people could not laugh at that.



I laughed/cringed.

I don't remember if it's been mentioned but I'd say Fight Club is overrated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I laughed/cringed.
> 
> I don't remember if it's been mentioned but I'd say Fight Club is overrated.



It's over mentioned in here... 



Vonocourt said:


> *"In America, it's bling bling. But out here it's bling bang. "*
> 
> I don't see how people could not laugh at that.



I laughed, I liked that movie.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I used the search function and suprisingly this thread does not exist. We have the best/worst thread, so lets know list your most overrated movies of all time.
> 
> I'll start it off. Godfather or Godfather II.
> 
> ...



agreed  me and my friends think the same. according to imdb
shawshank redemption is 2nd , i think thats overrated too, its pbly due to the fact that most ppl like it.(i liked it too, but its still overrated)
matrix, snatch, star wars,fight club etc >>>shawshank>>>godfather


----------



## Adonis (Jul 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's over mentioned in here...



Do you mean in this thread or on the forum in general; because in this thread, it's only been mentioned one other time before I mentioned it...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

darthpsykoz said:


> agreed  me and my friends think the same. according to imdb
> shawshank redemption is 2nd ,* i think thats overrated too, its pbly due to the fact that most ppl like it*.(i liked it too, but its still overrated)
> matrix, snatch, star wars,fight club etc >>>shawshank>>>godfather



*No shit!*

Though the mere fact that you put the Matrix over Star Wars and the Godfather explains everything.


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd say The Departed is quite overrated... I honestly thought it would be better than it was...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

I find quite a lot of children's animated movies are rated higher than I think they should be. Even ones like Toy Story and Finding Nemo which I enjoyed, but not to the extent of the praise they received. But more so something like Shrek which I didn't really _get_ at all.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 15, 2008)

*Iron Man!
the movie really sucked*


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Prowler said:


> *Iron Man!
> the movie really sucked*



Oh no you didn't just type that!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 15, 2008)

Hellboy 2, I already typed a big rant about why I thought it was rubbish but apparently the whole world loves it, meatless and cliched plot and all.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 15, 2008)

Wall-E

Don't get me wrong; it's a good movie and all but I find people calling it a masterpiece (in a regard to anything other than computer animation) and heralding it as a classic to be laughable. 

It's not any more complex or emotional than your typical Pixar movie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Hellboy 2, I already typed a big rant about why I thought it was rubbish but apparently the whole world loves it, meatless and cliched plot and all.



apparently the box office gross says otherwise, the rather poor showing considering what some other movies took in opening weekend, seems to indicate not to many people like it
-i agree on the animated movies notes, especially considering alot of the praise come from grown folks

as far as walle goes, alot of people seem to be praising it since it appears to be a little darker than the other pixar films a little more mature, and i was like , well shit, if that was your aim you should have killed the little bastard off at the end, or keep his memory erased
-God i was watching the end and people were crying, and i was like get the fck out of here, hes not dead, because in the end its still a nice little kids movie


----------



## Gooba (Jul 16, 2008)

While the box office didn't do well, most people who actually went to see it are hailing it and it has some ridiculous numbers on IMDB (8.1), metacritic (78), and rotten tomatoes (89).  Box Office usually has little to do with how good the movie it, more to do with how well marketed it was.  Look at the grosses of Spider Man 3 (shit) vs Spider Man 2 (one of the best superhero movies ever) or X3 (shit) vs X2 (another one of the best ever).


----------



## Adonis (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for my next two, Gooba:

Spider-Man 2 and especially X-men 2.


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2008)

Spidey 2 and X2 were awesome


----------



## Gooba (Jul 16, 2008)

Even said:


> Spidey 2 and X2 were awesome


Yea they were, I even liked them more than Batman Begins.  I have a feeling TDK will beat them both soon enough.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

i didnt care for spidey 2, but x2 was great
im not saying box office gross is always an indicator but you do have to take into account, the season - summer blockbuster season, movies typically rake in 100 plus no effort, type of movie -action/superhero - all the other movies of that type that came in over the 100 mil mark
but the second week will be a better indicator, if there is a major drop off in sales that would be a good indicator


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2008)

ill wait till i see it tomorrow to pass final judgement, but dark knight, greatest movie of all time, thats a high hurdle, even though i do think batman begins was the best of the ones that ive seen


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Jul 20, 2008)

wizard of oz


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight is overrated as well.  It's a great movie, don't get me wrong, but it, in my opinion, didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Yea they were, I even liked them more than Batman Begins.  I have a feeling TDK will beat them both soon enough.



Spider-man 1, Spiderman 2, X-men 1 and Xmen 2 Iron-man, hulk *New one not the 2003 garbage* were hell of alot better then batman begins.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 20, 2008)

martryn said:


> The Dark Knight is overrated as well.  It's a great movie, don't get me wrong, but it, in my opinion, didn't live up to the hype.



God Almighty couldn't live up to that much hype so it was pretty much inevitable.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 20, 2008)

like everyone has said...Crash was waaaaaaaaay overrated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2008)

Adonis said:


> God Almighty couldn't live up to that much hype so it was pretty much inevitable.



qft, dk was awesome, it honestly blew away my expectations, i might go so far as saying its a top 30 movie for me, but i still liked hellboy 2 better, and maybe indie for sentimental reason, so to me it overrated, but then again, seeing godfather knocked off its high horse on imdb is worth it

but i will admit, i thought ledger was getting some sympathy votes, and i gotta eat my words, his acting was awesome, i mean honestly my only minor complaint was he didnt laugh enough, i like the mark hamil voiced joker from teh animated series whose laughing like every other minute
-that being said oscar nod def., and oscar win decent possiblity - though i think it should be in best actor not supporting , because he carried the movie not bats


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2008)

martryn said:


> The Dark Knight is overrated as well.  It's a great movie, don't get me wrong, but it, in my opinion, didn't live up to the hype.



Lived up to the hype for everyone I know. I have even been overhyping it and it sat well with me. 



> but i still liked hellboy 2 better


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2008)

Spider man hands down.....
Plot of the three movies...

-PP gets his power
-PP gets depressed about values of life.
-PP loses power and GF
-PP gets moral support from [insert random relative/friend]
-PP gets his power back
-PP kicks the villains' ass in a very cheesy way.
-PP Goes in emo state

PS:insert some really crappy scenes and dialogues and you get a blockbuster..I was a fan of the spiderman franchise, I really adored everything about until Mr.Emo Toby  decided to grace us with his presence.

[rant] Also x-men 3 was horrible, why not call it..."Wolverine; the Trilogy"?!
Who needs Xavier, Storm, Rogue, Cyclops etc. You have an uber powerful Jean grey that does _absolutely_ nothing except look like a doll while Wolverine saves the day and gives moral support. The only upside was Magneto..I really wanted to see more of Professor Xavier.
Not that the first two were any better.[/rant]


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 21, 2008)

citizen kane. i really did not like it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

e-nat said:


> Spider man hands down.....
> Plot of the three movies...
> 
> -PP gets his power
> ...



I completely agree.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2008)

Finding Nemo. It was just complete shit. Yeah, shit.

People told me they were crying in that movie. Why? The dad was fucking 20 feet away in the ocean when both went down that sewer shit. Then they both would be heading in the same direction anyways  to home so the whole time after Nemo got out the fucking fish tank you knew they would be together(even know since it is a kid's film, you knew they would since the minute you saw  the preview) but people praised it for its emotional value. 

The Village. As good as the "point" was for this, it was just too anti-climatic.

The Departed. Put in three good actors to a half decent TWISTTT TWISTT plot movie and you get THE MOST GENIUS PLOT EVA! I mean it wasn't really all that great and there were 3723827 scenese of Caprio just getting beat up by a car being told he's nothing. Got tiring after the second time or so.


----------



## Rule (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark Knight, Spiderman 2 and three, HANCOCK,

More to come.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 21, 2008)

Rule said:


> Dark Knight, Spiderman 2 and *three*, *HANCOCK*,
> 
> More to come.


I don't see how two poorly reviewed movies are overrated. If you mean they are underrated, you are dead wrong.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wall-e still looks like shit to me, I am afraid to even spend money on it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_8j7SaiHbo[/YOUTUBE]



Wall-E was rated four stars by Michael Phillips, same as The Dark Knight.


----------



## Shamandalie (Jul 21, 2008)

Madagascar? Ice Age?

Any animated movie.

I'm just fed up with them. Do we really need that much? Last time I went to the cinema, there were 4 trailers, 3 of them was for an animated movie. 

DON'T WANT.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL @ The Dark Knight being an overated movie. Looking at the movie technically there was no flaw. 

The suspense was high, and the dramatic resonsance of scene's touched the audience in many a ways.

The actions was executed flawlesslly, within realms of "believability', and without delving into poorly overdone action fiasco's. 

The acting was good from every front, and absolutly magnificent from Ledger. 

The plot was unpredictable in many respect, if not all.

The story was engrossing, well pace, and adressed greater issues beyond itself. Many of which there are no actual solutions to, and of which prompt moral discussions and self-reflection.

The dialogue was crisp and epic to the point I dare anyone to find a scene where every word didn't fit, or every utterances didn't have some underlying purpose to capture, affect, or stir the audience. 

The setting, music, effects, camera angles and shots, and other purely aesthetic features did not diasspoint or overdo. They all fit the movie as needed and without flaw. 

There is no technical mistake in any bit of the movie's production.
Off this alone, the movie is an action Master-piece by movie standards. It sets a tone for other action/suspense movies to not fall into cliched, drawn out, or other lackluster fronts. 

--
Ebert and what's his face even said it would be in the running for best movie of the year... and it's only JULY!


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shamandalie said:


> Madagascar? Ice Age?
> 
> Any animated movie.
> 
> ...



So I'm guessing you haven't seen Wall-E yet.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Just about any Marvel (or Superhero movie for that matter) movie.  The general audience usually doesn't know how much the plot deviates from the source, their just in it for the action which for some reason pisses me off.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 21, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> LOL @ The Dark Knight being an overated movie. Looking at the movie technically there was no flaw.
> 
> The suspense was high, and the dramatic resonsance of scene's touched the audience in many a ways.
> 
> ...



uh, what? seriously dude i don't even know where to start.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Just about any Marvel (or Superhero movie for that matter) movie.  The general audience usually doesn't know how much the plot deviates from the source, their just in it for the action which for some reason pisses me off.


It's called an adaptation for a reason buddy. I could sit around and complain about how much any series taking from source material deviates from the source. But, I won't. Why? Because what matters is how entertaining the movie is.

If you want to complain about a Marvel movie, complain for the right and justified reasons, not for the reason of "It's based on a comic book, and it doesn't stick exactly to the script of the book." What the film comes from shouldn't matter when thinking about a film.



escamoh said:


> uh, what? seriously dude i don't even know where to start.


Then don't start. The Dark Knight is only overrated right now because some people are putting it way too high. 3 weeks from now, when the hype cools down, it will still be one of the best crime dramas and easily the best comic book movie ever. And, it will still be a masterpiece for those two genres. It just won't be #1 on IMDb anymore.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 21, 2008)

^ right right now yes the dark knight is a little over rated, but i have no doubt that it will still be talked about for years and in the end of the day might end up as one of the top 25 movies ever made, its certainly the best superhero movie & its my favorite movie ever- seen it 3 times and still find myself wanting to watch it again and again. 

now over rated Transformers, & Hancock theres probably a load more but those two are the ones I really dislike


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 21, 2008)

City of God is overrated

Its a good film but it has some defects that dont make it the great work everyone talks about.


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

For me, the most overrated film was Transformers.

Too much hype. Wasn't that great.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 21, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> ^ right right now yes the dark knight is a little over rated, but i have no doubt that it will still be talked about for years and in the end of the day might end up as one of the top 25 movies ever made, its certainly the best superhero movie & its my favorite movie ever- seen it 3 times and still find myself wanting to watch it again and again.


I've seen it five times. I think I finally can take a break from it, at least for a few weeks.



jdbzkh said:


> now over rated Transformers, & Hancock theres probably a load more but those two are the ones I really dislike


How are poorly reviewed movies overrated?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Boocock said:


> How are poorly reviewed movies overrated?



By the general populace.

Or by the goers of this here forum.

Though I think the term overrated is a less moronic way to say, "My opinion is right, everyone else is wrong."


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2008)

well, I actually enjoyed Transformers


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2008)

Transformer's plot sucked. Still a great movie. Sometimes, when you are a CGI nerd, you throw plot out the window and just for that 10 second Optimus Prime transforming scene.Plus Megon Foxx was hot.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 21, 2008)

TDK shouldnt be #1 on imdb (there are scores of better movies that havent even broke the top 10) but it was a very good movie mainly because it isnt just looked at as a "comic book movie".


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jul 21, 2008)

aww man this whole year of academy award winners. Michael Clayton, There will be Blood, No Country for Old Men. I didnt enjoy one of those


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> aww man this whole year of academy award winners. Michael Clayton, There will be Blood, No Country for Old Men. I didnt enjoy one of those




Then you're a peasant.

Now excuse me while I go watch Roadhouse again.


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2008)

thegoodjae said:


> Transformer's plot sucked. Still a great movie. Sometimes, when you are a CGI nerd, you throw plot out the window and just for that 10 second Optimus Prime transforming scene.Plus Megon Foxx was hot.


 

Thank you! Maybe the effects were top-notch, but the crap was crap, with a crap actress who has her head stuck up her own bleached butt hole now. But Shia was ok...._ok_.

If you like tits and shit blowing up alone, then it was a most exceptional movie. I love snack trays, and I love explosions, but I gotta have a plot worthy for viewing otherwise then to hell with it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> City of God is overrated
> 
> Its a good film but it has some defects that dont make it the great work everyone talks about.



I've only actually seen it once or twice but who overrates it? I thought it was an excelllent film. Everything has defects, and I don't think City of God had *anything* major enough to detract from it's qualities. Of it's genre, definitely one of the best.

And as for the Dark Knight, it's well overrated and I can say that without seeing it. Not entirely unexpected though, it's probably actually a good film and the tragedy surrounding the scene-stealer propelled it to #1 on IMDB heights.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't seen the Dark knight yet, still downloading it,   but the IMDB rank is just ridiculous. 9.6? Not even shawshank redemption is that high.

But ofcourse the rating will cool down after it is released world wide, just like wall-e.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 21, 2008)

Wanted 

Nuff said there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> I haven't seen the Dark knight yet, still downloading it,   but the IMDB rank is just ridiculous. 9.6? Not even *shawshank redemption* is that high.



ugh.

*Sigh*


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> I haven't seen the Dark knight yet, still downloading it,   but the IMDB rank is just ridiculous. 9.6? Not even shawshank redemption is that high.
> 
> But ofcourse the rating will cool down after it is released world wide, just like wall-e.



I thought the same thing before I saw it. I'm just gonna say it now, whatever you think of the movie is wrong.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 22, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> I haven't seen the Dark knight yet, still downloading it,   but the IMDB rank is just ridiculous. 9.6? Not even shawshank redemption is that high.
> 
> But ofcourse the rating will cool down after it is released world wide, just like wall-e.



The Dark Knight probably will drop to about an 8.8 like Wall-E. Although even an 8.8 score on IMDB shows that these movies rank with some of the best movies you can find anywhere. After seeing The Dark Knight, there is little doubt in my mind that this movie will win best picture of the year.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I've only actually seen it once or twice but *who overrates it*? I thought it was an excelllent film. Everything has defects, and I don't think City of God had anything major enough to detract from it's qualities. Of it's genre, definitely one of the best.
> 
> And as for the Dark Knight, it's well overrated and I can say that without seeing it. Not entirely unexpected though, it's probably actually a good film and the tragedy surrounding the scene-stealer propelled it to #1 on IMDB heights.



The critics were all excellent, it had four nominations to the Oscar (including director and screenplay) and the general feel is great for a film that I only find CORRECT.

Now thats a film who is greatly received, not things like Transformers, which did good in box office but had average reviews that at best said it was an entertaining summer CGI film, which is exactly what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> ugh.
> 
> *Sigh*



You're such a cunt you know that? 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Now thats a film who is greatly received, not things like Transformers, which did good in box office but had average reviews that at best said it was an entertaining summer CGI film, which is exactly what it is.



It might not have been critically acclaimed but it was overrated by a lot of other people. I think it was voted [on here] as the best film of 2007..


----------



## MIHAWK. (Jul 22, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> You're such a cunt you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been critically acclaimed but it was overrated by a lot of other people. I think it was voted [on here] as the best film of 2007..


 
there's where u been snake? 

raiden cut his arm's off,where r u?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 22, 2008)

It's matchday today! 7:10 p.m. my time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont think dark knight will far as far as walle, remeber walle was at its highest at 6 or 7, and slowly dropped, and truth be told was not that great, i mean it was better than toy story, but no where near the level of the incredibles , the only real good movie pixar has done imo
-plus dark knight already has a lot more votes , meaning it will need more votes to drop it
-im predicting it will stay in the top ten, then again Return of the King was 3 or 4 until a few months ago, and then imdb did some werid rearranging and scaling of scores and it dropped to twelve - ridiculous


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> You're such a cunt you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been critically acclaimed but it was overrated by a lot of other people. I think it was voted *[on here]* as the best film of 2007..



That says it all


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2008)

finding nemo

hate that shit


----------



## Federer (Jul 22, 2008)

I would say Scarface. It's a good movie, I loved it, can't argue that it sucked or something. But if I see teenagers who imitate "say hello to my little friend" , "I'm Tony Montana" crap like that and asked them "did you see the movie? Yeah, yeah it was great blah blah blah. They can't even say where the movie was about. 

And all the rappers in cribs: yeah you should have scarface in your dvd-collection blah blah. I mean, a rapper saying to people this is a good movie etc. 

To me, Scarface isn't even top 5 maffia movie.

1. The Godfather
2. The Godfather II
3. Goodfellas
4. Once upon a time in America
5. The Untouchables.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just gonna come by and say Juno and Little Miss Sunshine are 2 of the most overrated films I've ever seen.  I mean, they were decent I guess, but not nearly as good as people made them out to be.  Seriously, Juno won Best Original Screenplay!  That was fucking outrageous.  And I still can't believe that Ellen Page was nominated for best actress.  She gave the worst performance in that film IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 22, 2008)

I never saw Little Miss Sunshine.. but Ellen Page wasn't the worst thing about Juno - in fact the screenplay was probably the worst thing about Juno so it definitely didn't merit the Academy award. :/


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Seriously, Juno won Best Original Screenplay!  That was fucking outrageous.  And I still can't believe that Ellen Page was nominated for best actress.  She gave the worst performance in that film IMO.



Yeah, Juno screenplay was rather weak compared to the other nominees: Michael Clayton for example.

But to say that her acting was awful..she fucking made that movie.* She was able to overcome the "too cool for school" mary-sue dialogue and make a fully dimensional character out of it. If you want awful, look at that douchebag from "the office" at the beginning, or Juno's friend Leah.



Snake_108 said:


> You're such a cunt you know that?



Suck it, bitch.

*Me praising Ellen Page...how odd.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Superbad, wasn't that funny.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 22, 2008)

^heh, I didn't think Knocked up was funny either.

Lord of the Rings
Requiem for a dream
The departed (probably because I saw IA first)
No country for old men (not overrated I just didn't like it)


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Superbad.  The Breakfast Club.  And as of right now?  The Dark Knight.  TDK is a good flick, don't get me wrong.  But is it _fucking amazing?_  No.  I don't dislike the film, but I can honestly say that it is extremely over-rated.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 22, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> To me, Scarface isn't even top 5 maffia movie.
> 
> 1. The Godfather
> 2. The Godfather II
> ...



You have earned some respect.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2008)

superbad and knocked up were just flat out terrible, i mean everyone was like omg superbad, and after i saw i was like , you got to be kidding me, the only funny scenes were the one with mclovin, and most of those were in the trailer, and the only funny scene in knocked up was the mushroom + cirqe du lei scene

gangster movies in general are way overrated imo, i personally have yet to see one that i like, maybe donnie brasco was alright, and american gangster was pretty alright - but then how can you fuck up a movie with russell crowe and denzel washington

i must also say the all of the saw movies are terrible and gore movies like those and the ones by roth are fairly tauted as bringing ingeniuity to the horror genre, when they just flat out suck


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2008)

i was looking at imdb's top 250 the other and all of sudden batman begins jumps to 8.4, can we say someone is riding on someone else's coat tails, Begins is good but not that good

and going off the gore genre, foerign horrors are also overrated including the following list: Suspira - has to get series consideration for at least the most overrated horror of all time, The Beyond, anything else from Luci or Argento, the original spanish verison of Vanilla sky (Open your eyes), that lame as horror that they just remade into Quarintine, pulse, chronos, them

too be fair some are underrated: el orfante, premention (not the bs movie with bullock, its a japanese movie about a guy who sees the future newspapers), devil's backbone, ringu - so much better than the american remake


----------



## pierrot harly (Jul 25, 2008)

Suspiria was an awesome movie, as was Lucio Fulci's zombie, maybe even better than night of the living dead.

But both of the batman movies imo are somewhat overrated.
As well as memento and seven samurai.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nah, Batman Begins isn't overrated. It's one of those films where the hype is right.

Not saying this cause I'm a Battard. There is nothing majorly wrong about this film and it deserves to be appreciated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2008)

^it is probably getting some spillover from dark knight though


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2008)

> As well as memento and seven samurai.



Neither of those are overrated.  Memento was hella thought provoking and well done.  Seven Samurai was just amazing if you consider the time it came out and put it in context.  That's why fucking... "Rosebud....", whatever that movie is.  That's why that movie is amazing.  

I think Snatch is overrated.  Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels was a much better movie.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jul 27, 2008)

I know people have already said this but I think Cloverfield and Juno were pretty overrated.

This link 
pretty much sums up my thoughts on Cloverfield.  
Some say "it did what it was supposed to do" which was be Godzilla for America, but how the hell did it do that?  It was just lots of retarded running around and boring characters that any high schooler could've written in their sleep.  If the screen wasn't shaking so damn much I definitely would've fallen asleep.

Juno... don't get me started on that....


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2008)

EdwardElric said:


> I know people have already said this but I think Cloverfield and *Juno were pretty overrated*.
> ...
> Juno... don't get me started on that....



Really.

*Starts twirling mustache*

Really.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2008)

martryn said:


> Neither of those are overrated.  Memento was hella thought provoking and well done.  Seven Samurai was just amazing if you consider the time it came out and put it in context.  That's why fucking... "Rosebud....", whatever that movie is.  That's why that movie is amazing.
> 
> *I think Snatch is overrated. * Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels was a much better movie.



Awh, really?  I love Snatch.  I like Lock, Stock also but I've just seen Snatch more.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 27, 2008)

Watched TDK tonight and my friend said he thought it was easily the best movie he had ever seen 

Cant quite agree on that, however Ledgers performance definetly lived up to what i've heard, he did an amazing job at portraying the Joker.

That was one of the main points that made it the best Superhero movie i have seen, no contest.

Its overrated on IMDB though for sure, 9.4 and Nr 1 wtf is that 

Lower the rating with 0.4 thus taking the 5th spot, then i would agree


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Really.
> 
> *Starts twirling mustache*
> 
> Really.



this cracked me up, because i was of course picturing daniel day lewis from there will be blood

that being said i never bothered or will bother watching juno, so i wont comment on it

as far as seven samurai go, maybe not so much overrated but its kinda outdated, that being said the anime version fucking rocks Samurai 7
-although one line that never gets old is "Youhei, whats wrong with your face?"
-my other gripe, the anime does a better job, but the charaters in the movie are not as fleshed out, and kinda overlap on each at points

memento is alright, its got the sixth sense problem, once you see it once, it loses all the magic, and can you really a movie like that 25 or so on imdb?

i have to mention one underrated movie, ninth gate, thats imo johnny depp's best movie by a mile


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

talking about Johnny Depp, I'd say Secret Window is one of his better movies. His acting is just awesome


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 28, 2008)

The Dark Knight. It's amazing, sure.  On IMDB it's ranked the number 1 movie of all time, no way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> this cracked me up, because i was of course picturing daniel day lewis from there will be blood




is that because of my old sig?

Though I think Bill the Butcher would've been a better twirler.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 28, 2008)

pierrot harly said:


> Suspiria was an awesome movie, as was Lucio Fulci's zombie, maybe even better than night of the living dead.
> 
> But both of the batman movies imo are somewhat overrated.
> As well as *memento* and seven samurai.



The film requires you to think and pull conclusions yourself. If you think it's overrated it's because you didn't understand it. Sorry, brutal fact.

An overrated film I've seen lately would be Juno. It's ok, but nothing really special, or at least I didn't see what made it so.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2008)

^ah the old if you didnt like a movie, the only explanation has to be that you didnt understand it excuse; if anything i think more people tend to like a movie because they didnt understand; there like ah, i dont get this, must be some kind of artistic point

-i actually like gangs, as over the top as ddl was in twbb, he was awesome in gangs, and i think that movie is kinda underrated know

@Sauske, eh, secret window was good until the twist, the commercial got my hopes up, i thought it was gonna be along the lines of sleepy hollow, ninth gate, from hell; and then it turn out that hes crazy
-speaking about movies about writers, In the mOuth of Madness is highly highly underrated, maybe sam neil's best movie, and prochnow was brillant, and the ending was just super crazy (then some twobit movie i saw recently ripped off the ending, i forgot what it was , but it was a recent horror movie)


----------



## Katsura (Jul 29, 2008)

Sure, I'm sure there's lots of people who say they like Memento thinking it was artistic and clever, but didn't understand it. Just like lots of people say they read books to look smart.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Scarface. I've always been meh about it.



Yeah, it was ok when I was like 13.. now it's just lame to me.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 29, 2008)

TDK is starting to get _really_ overrated


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Katsura said:


> The film requires you to think and pull conclusions yourself. If you think it's overrated it's because you didn't understand it. Sorry, brutal fact.


Terry Gilliam tried pulling that shit when critics went to town on Tideland. It just made him look like a cock.


> An overrated film I've seen lately would be Juno. It's ok, but nothing really special, or at least I didn't see what made it so.


_If you think it's overrated it's because you didn't understand it.
_
*Into the Mouth of Madness* was awesome, too bad that I can't find the dvd of it.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jul 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> _If you think it's overrated it's because you didn't understand it.
> _



Yeah sure lets just shit on other people's opinions and assume that everyone that doesn't like the same type of movie as you is a retard.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

EdwardElric said:


> Yeah sure lets just shit on other people's opinions and assume that everyone that doesn't like the same type of movie as you is a retard.



Nice try, but if you would've paid attention, you would see I was making fun of Katsura for using that defense.

In other words, it was sarcasm.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2008)

Katsura said:


> The film requires you to think and pull conclusions yourself. If you think it's overrated it's because you didn't understand it. Sorry, brutal fact.



Do you know what rhymes with arrogant cock?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Do you know what rhymes with arrogant cock?



Richard Roeper?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2008)

lol, at the didnt understand juno, when i saw the preview i mistook it for a begineer's guide to qunatum physics

^yea my blockbuster no longer carries it(ITMoM), but it not hard to comeby if you really want it, sigh John Carpenter is such a grossly underrated director, as opposed to the highly overrated Wes Craven
i mean just compare a few of their films - orignal fog  - awesome; halloween - greatest horror movie of all time (pratically invented slasher, none of which have ever lived up), MoM - just a classic, Big Trouble in Little China, The Thing - another highly touted horror; and lets not forget Escape from New York (where they got Solid Snake from)
Craven - Nightmare on Elm street one is awesome but the rest suck, scream - as a series so inexplicably overrated - how did they make 3 or 4 of these?, i think he also did wishmaster?, and probably his worst movie Last house on the left\

Terry Gilliam gets a bad rap in my opinion, hes movies are great, but it seems hes always having trouble making movies due to studios cutting his budget - Man ala Manche with depp, and i dont want to say this is the only reason - but without ledger, i think the Doc movie would have also been axed

-and as much as i think The Dark Knight is overrated, the fact that it made just barely more than Mamma Mia in non-US box offices is ridculous, guess ABBA's more popular than i thought


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lol, at the didnt understand juno, when i saw the preview i mistook it for a begineer's guide to qunatum physics


Quirky Indie comedies are so smart and hip, I can see why you were confuzzeled.


> ^yea my blockbuster no longer carries it(ITMoM), but it not hard to comeby if you really want it, sigh John Carpenter is such a grossly underrated director, as opposed to the highly overrated Wes Craven
> i mean just compare a few of their films - orignal fog  - awesome; halloween - greatest horror movie of all time (pratically invented slasher, none of which have ever lived up), MoM - just a classic, Big Trouble in Little China, The Thing - another highly touted horror; and lets not forget Escape from New York (where they got Solid Snake from)


The Thing is my favorite horror movie, ever.


> Terry Gilliam gets a bad rap in my opinion, hes movies are great, but it seems hes always having trouble making movies due to studios cutting his budget - Man ala Manche with depp, and i dont want to say this is the only reason - but without ledger, i think the Doc movie would have also been axed



Some of his movies are great, but Tideland was not...I've probably bitched about that movie more than any other on this forum.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 1, 2008)

i havent seen tidelands, maybe thats a good thing, but i like most of his stuff even brothers grimm which alot of people hate, and off course he made one of the greatest fantasy films one that i think is underrated in The Adventures of Baron Munchausen, God thats a great movie

actually one thing im suprised at is the Harry Potter series, i  know alot of people gripe saying the books are better, but the average rating among the movies on imdb is 7.45ish
that underrated imo opinion, and teh two best movies the first two have the lowest ratings

and since where on it, MP and the Holy Grail is terribly overrated, and so is The meaning of the life, i do agree with the rating (imdb ) of life of Brian


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2008)

@vono
you were right on the money with Tideland, it was fucking terrible, i just figured it was like his other movies that get ripped but are pretty good, but from the get go this movie sucked, and i actually found someone more annoying than dakota fanning
-cept jeff bridges, all of his scenes in the movie cracked me up
-my main gripe is i was expecting a third rate pan's labyrinth , and at the end i was liking there was nothing fantastic, just a movie filled with demented people


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

^ Pan's Labyrinth was kind of overrated. I personally liked the Orphanage better. 

I would say that the Godfather series as whole is overrated; and that the Harry Potter Series as whole is underrated.

I was going to see Tidelands, but now I am going to stay away.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2008)

Little Miss Sunshine, it was a good movie but people I know hyped it up to be "The Greatest Comedy Movie Ever!"(that isn't Juno)


----------



## raxor (Aug 21, 2008)

pierrot harly said:


> ^ Pan's Labyrinth was kind of overrated.



Agreed. I loathe that damn movie, I hated most of the actors (the dude who just kicked everyones asses were awesome though, and the guy with the nift hat. But that's it), the story and the morals of that movie.

Well... meh, can't see why people liked that piece of trash.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 21, 2008)

pierrot harly said:


> ^ Pan's Labyrinth was kind of overrated. I personally liked the Orphanage better.
> 
> I would say that the Godfather series as whole is overrated; *and that the Harry Potter Series as whole is underrated.*
> 
> I was going to see Tidelands, but now I am going to stay away.




Wow, really? I'd hardly consider it underrated. Unless you're just talking about on the internet, where many shit on the films. In real life its borderline overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2008)

^i think hes prolly refering to the online rating of the potter series, i mean if you look at imdb the average rating over the five movies is barely over a 7; ive read teh books personally, but i still love the movies, of course there gonna cut stuff out of a book 600 pages long, even though it looks like deathly hollows will remain fairly intact given the two movie spilt

^agree on the little miss sunshine thing, i dont really care for either that girl or dakota fanning, they are just not good actress; and i think if they every took anime insiders advice and made dakota fanning hell girl, somebody's blood vessel would rupture

i know this movie isnt out yet, but i dont care, im gonna say miracle at st. anna, just for the fact its been rumored to be an oscar contender, and its a. a spike lee joint, and b. war movies havent been that hot lately

lets add ,overhypped to the discuss - ill also say benjamin button as well, it has the potential to be good , but not that good


----------



## Kamina (Aug 21, 2008)

The Godfather.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

We all know that all gangster movies are overrated.

Except that one scene in Scarface.


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

Borat was one of the most overrated things I've ever seen. I remember it getting hyped to shit even though imo, it wasn't anywhere _near_ the standard of the Tv show.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2008)

i havent seen much of the tv show, but borat was pretty funny, although i agree it was overrhypped considering it was a toliet humor comedy


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Borat. I thought it was gonna be some hilarous prank movie or something but I was dead wrong.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 24, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Wow, really? I'd hardly consider it underrated. Unless you're just talking about on the internet, where many shit on the films. In real life its borderline overrated.



In general, all I hear are people complain about how much of the books were left out; I guess on ranking websites they should spilt the ranking into : read the book, and those who did not.  

Just finished watching Halloween, which I might say is somewhat underrated; however, 2 horror movies that I can fathom of why they are so like when they are such crap, therefore overrated are The Descent and High Tension. Seriously, why are these two movies so hyped; at best they are they are mediocre, and then being really, really genourous. 

I would also have to say the out of the summer movies that I have seen, Wanted is also pretty overrated.


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 25, 2008)

Juno. Don't get me wrong - I don't think it's a bad film. But I think it got far more praise than it deserved.

Also, Wall-E.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2008)

NecroAngel said:


> Juno. Don't get me wrong - I don't think it's a bad film. But I think it got far more praise than it deserved.



You think wrong. *Juno is the best movie ever made!* Just go look at the dialogue, it's so hip and trendy, that it's ahead of the times. That's why everyone thought it sounded forced, they're just not open-minded enough.

No one would dare say "yo-yo-yiggidy yo" now, but in five years, you bet.

Look at the soundtrack, it's full of indie folk music. INDIE FOLK MUSIC! How much cooler can it get? Answer; none.

Finally, the references! Diablo Cody had Juno mention Soupy Sales... *motherfucking Soupy Sales!* It's practically impossible for a sixteen year-old girl from Minnesota to know about a kids television show that reached the height of its popularity on a local channel from New York during the sixties*, but by god did she do it. 

Shit, I could rattle off about how _awesome_ Juno is forever, but I've think I made my point clear.

*I didn't even know about it till my mother pointed it out while watching the movie.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2008)

Yo yo yiggidy yo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2008)

Psycho, i think is overrated, its not bad, but to me a movie like halloween, still holds up relatively well today, but psycho not so much, and i heard the remake with vince vaughn sucked, then again that might have been one of the single worst casting jobs of all time


----------



## Table (Aug 26, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite... I never got what all the hype was about =/


----------



## Koi (Aug 26, 2008)

Agreed.  I bought that movie on a whim because it was rec'd to me so many times and I hated most of it.  The only part I liked was the dancing part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2008)

Table said:


> Napoleon Dynamite... I never got what all the hype was about =/



Its the kind of thing that is odd, but its not really all that funny. Really its funny if you notice all the stupid shit in the background, like Pedro's last name on his PE clothes is written in that calligraphy stuff you see on the back of trucks. 



Koi said:


> Agreed.  I bought that movie on a whim because it was rec'd to me so many times and I hated most of it.  The only part I liked was the dancing part.



There were a few parts that were sort of funny...but it was more awkward.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought ND was pretty clever...but yeah, the funny stuff was just random shit.

I thought Psycho owned, although most people these days wont appreciate it. 

Hitchcock did suspence in a way that was cool, which was slowly building it up to a heavy climax. Most horror flicks today rely on the lame "Someone suddenly grabs your shoulder, causing you to jump". I think the old school suspence was what made Ringu so popular, although a lot of people dont like it.

I have yet to see Juno. Either people love it or hate it.

I personally found "Wicker Man"(original) to be overrated...to be fair, I later found out I got a chopped version......


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow I should neg you for saying that the godfather's were overrated...Rated as the 2nd best film and the second rated the 6th I believe. Not overrated in the least bit. Maybe I suggest learn about film or take a cinema class?

Anything new now a days is overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2008)

things in order, ND was highly overrated; but Borat was prolly more overrated as a comedy

i like hitchcock, and carpenter borrowed alot of elements from him to make his early work great, im still shocked 5 oscar noms and no wins, what the hell, he did get the irving t. award, but thats kinda of a consolation prize the academy gives when it drops the ball

yea wickerman was ungodly overrated, honestly the only thing i liked was chris lee (hes always cool), and of course nudity scenes are always a good thing

^and to the individual above you basically pointed out why the movie is overrated in your own statement, i dont rankings your using but, neither of those movies is a top 100 movie let alone 2 or 6th best movie of all time, and btw i have taken a cinema class; and i see from your open mindness based on your last line that you truly are cinematic einstein and we should all listen to you

and just out of curiousity who were you aiming that neg rep comment at, because if you look at all the posts the godfather appears on this list several times over , by different posters


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont see how it proves that a movie is overrated. Because it was rated one of the greatest movies of all time? So I guess casablanca was overrated as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> things in order, ND was highly overrated; but Borat was prolly more overrated as a comedy
> 
> i like hitchcock, and carpenter borrowed alot of elements from him to make his early work great, im still shocked 5 oscar noms and no wins, what the hell, he did get the irving t. award, but thats kinda of a consolation prize the academy gives when it drops the ball
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, what a gimp.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Wow I should neg you for saying that the godfather's were overrated...Rated as the 2nd best film and the second rated the 6th I believe. Not overrated in the least bit.


Do you even know what the term "overrated" means?



> Anything new now a days is overrated.



Wuff, there goes any credibility.



Masanari said:


> So I guess casablanca was overrated as well.



I love making assumptions that have no real basis, don't you?


----------



## Taisaku (Aug 26, 2008)

Dirty Dancing and Titanic


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, I will say the "Godfather" movies are both overrated and well.....not.

It's the kind of movie I respect, but I don't necessarily like it.....sort of like "Fight Club", "Requiem for a Dream" and "Little Miss Sunshine"(On my initial viewing. When I rewatched it, I loved it)

Oh yeah, I'd definately say "The Wolf Man", which I reviewed. However, I blame the fact its kind of outdated, not so much the quality of the movie. In fact, might as well throw in most of the old horror movies.....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2008)

whatever, i meant i dont know what rankings he was using, and so i took a cinema class big deal

i have some movies that i dislike and can respect their rating , or movies i like but dont think i personally would rate them that high but whatever, like shawshank, seven samurai, etc.

but i just cant do that with Godfather
btw i dont care for fight club either, both norton and pitt have done much better movies than that


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 27, 2008)

If I haven't already said it, I don't care much for Prom Night. :/ The original was MUCH better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2008)

Wait......Prom Night was overrated?

It seems everyone I speak to thinks it sucks. It's basically a typical bad slasher....without any of the stuff that makes slashers fun! I reviewed it and gave it a 1/4.

Just because a movie makes money, doesnt mean it's overrated. 

Anyway, I do think the original was overrated....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2008)

yea i wouldnt exactly call prom night overrated either, just like most recent horrors is been drubbed critically and by people in general

imo , an underrated classic is Night of the living dead the original, and any other dead (dawn, day, land, etc - Romero's stuff)movie is overrated or crap


----------



## Chee (Aug 28, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> btw i dont care for fight club either, both norton and pitt have done much better movies than that



I disagree. That's one of their best films, IMO. I also liked Norton in The Illusionist but in Fight Club he went all out. I'm a sucker for those dark movies I suppose.


----------



## Xion (Aug 28, 2008)

Fight Club is pretty overrated. As is TDK in many regards (it's not the best movie ever by far).

However, Spiderman 2 takes the cake for me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2008)

IMO Norton's best movie is American History X, followed by the Illusionist - i still need to see primal fear, i hear hes good in that
Pitt - 12 Monkey's, and his most underrated movie of all time Meet Joe Black

i like dark movies too, for some reason fight club and seven just dont sit well with me


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 29, 2008)

The only horror movie I've ever liked the original AND remake to is Halloween.

Michael Myers is epic.


----------



## Koi (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I actually really liked the Halloween remake. :S

Nightmare on Elm Street I totally hated, though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2008)

well i wanna know about the knightmare remake


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh, Rob Zombie is an amazing movie creator. I loved HoaTC pek Never really a fan of Elm St., though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2008)

i love nightmare 1, the rest suck;
hmmm honestly i think zombie did some things well, but others not so much; his major contribution was his myers shape - having 6 '7" guy play him made him look more imposing and added to the crediblity of the character being humanish; that being said i dont care for the whole , trouble childhood , etc, that not the point of the character, he gets his charm from the fact that he is evil for no reason, that makes him more creepy imo

although i will say the idea of nightmare remake is prolly a bad idea, just go ahead and make another crappy sequel, and whatever happened to ash v jason v freddy; thatd be hilarious


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 29, 2008)

Another one on the overrated pile is The Departed. Go see Infernal Affairs instead, it is a better movie in my opinion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2008)

I think that the Dark Knight was a great movie, probably the best thing I saw this summer by far. But I think that its insanely overrated. I come on here all of the time and people have all this Dark Knight shit in their sigs (which I instantly adblock when I see it) people are calling it "simply the best movie, ever" out in the real world. I wonder what people were watching. 

It was really good, probably the best super hero movie...but some of these people need to calm down and stop trying to see the world through bat-shaped glasses.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Fight Club is pretty overrated. As is TDK in many regards (it's not the best movie ever by far).
> 
> However, Spiderman 2 takes the cake for me.



One-hundred percent, unadulterated truthtasticness.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i love nightmare 1, the rest suck;
> hmmm honestly i think zombie did some things well, but others not so much; his major contribution was his myers shape - having 6 '7" guy play him made him look more imposing and added to the crediblity of the character being humanish; that being said i dont care for the whole , trouble childhood , etc, that not the point of the character, he gets his charm from the fact that he is evil for no reason, that makes him more creepy imo
> 
> although i will say the idea of nightmare remake is prolly a bad idea, just go ahead and make another crappy sequel, and whatever happened to ash v jason v freddy; thatd be hilarious



Haha, I kinda liked the past, but I wasn't a big fan of when he became a serial killer. 

You speak the truth.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

I loved the 1st Nightmare. The only sequel that did much for me was part 3.

As for the Departed, I think it was about as good as Infernal Affairs. I think I prefered the characters in IA more because they were more sympathetic.

Matt Damon was almost always potrayed in the negative while Dicaprio was just annoying.


I think "House of 1,000 Corpses" was overrated. I hated it. Liked Devils Rejects though.....

Ummmm, "Halloween" might be slightly overrated....just because it borrows so much from "Black Christmas", which might be superior.


----------



## SPN (Aug 29, 2008)

1) The Dark Knight, sorry, one person's good performance does not make a movie.
2) Titanic... Yeah, it's kinda blown over now, but I remember the hype.
3) Harry Potter... get fucked.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved the 1st Nightmare. The only sequel that did much for me was part 3.
> 
> As for the Departed, I think it was about as good as Infernal Affairs. I think I prefered the characters in IA more because they were more sympathetic.
> 
> ...



which one was three again, all i remeber is that in one of the sequels they do an AHA kinda deal at one point, and in one yu find out his mother was nurse who got raped

lol, i thought the same thing, in the end of IA i still kinda felt for the guy, but damons character was basically a dick, which is completely opposite of his image

im gonna have to see this Black Christmas movie, ive heard about and i know they made a remake, but ill have to see if i can find a copy of the original somewheres

i laughed at CTK thing about ad blccking the TDK sigs, because i was like every other person i see has some kind of joker image in theirs


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 29, 2008)

Harry Potter and 300 were major disappointments.  I think the only thing I got out of all the Harry Potter movies was that the girl who played Luna Lovegood is pretty damn hot.


----------



## Illuminating (Aug 29, 2008)

Most overrated films?
Mmmm.

Recently I'd say The dark knight, it's a fine movie but utterly overrated.
It's for example on the third spot on IMDB's top 100 films of all time, I could easily give a 100 films better than this one.

Almost all hollywoodfilms are overrated. The sad thing is that Hollywood is making films like Henry Ford made cars, one after an other. It has become machinal work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is a rundown on all the Nightmare films after the original.

2) Freddy possesses a guy(who might be gay...) and uses him to kill people. It was okay.

3) A bunch of kids in a psychiatric(?) home discover they can manipulate their dreams to give them special abilities, which they use to fight Freddy. Awesome and imaginative special effects made it worthwhile.

4) A girl learns she is the dream master, Freddy's worst enemy. Freddy proceeds to kill those around her. One of my least favorites.

5) The dream master is back and is pregnant, but Freddy wants her Baby. It's also okay.

6) The worst one, which we discover Freddy has a kid. 

7) The one where the Nightmare movies were all just movies, but Freddy Kruger is sneaking into the real world. Decent.

8) Freddy Vs Jason.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is a rundown on all the Nightmare films after the original.
> 
> 2) Freddy possesses a guy(who might be gay...) and uses him to kill people. It was okay.
> 
> ...



dam i dont remeber this one but i kinda want to see it, but if you say its the worse than i dont know, hmmm MH do you actually care for any of the Friday the 13th, imo not a single one of them was very good - they are a case of not overrated , but over-exposed if you will, generally when you think of horrors of the top of your head you get halloween, Friday, Nightmare, maybe childs play'; but as a series its terrible 

^lol , at the luna lovegood quote - you have to be a book fan to be that down on the series

Why is 300 overrated? People like it, but nobody says its great, all i hear is that it is a good action flick - which seems about right.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

Illuminating said:


> Almost all hollywoodfilms are overrated. The sad thing is that Hollywood is making films like Henry Ford made cars, one after an other. It has become machinal work.



Well filmmaking is a business after all. It would be kinda hard for any studio to stay a float without a consistent release schedule.

Oh, silly me. Bringing logic to this shit thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I gave 300 a 3.5/4 stars, but its because I enjoyed it so much on a visual level. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

As for Friday the 13th, I do like it. In fact, in some ways I like it more than the Halloween, Nightmare movies. But that's because they never really falter....The Nightmare on Elm Street movies mostly suck and the Halloween ones aren't better.

Now, the Nightmare/Halloween movies have made better movies than all the "Friday" films....but the series was always pretty consistent.

Friday 1- 8/10(sometimes lower, sometimes higher)
Friday 2- 6/10
Friday 3- 6/10
4- 5/10
5- 5/10(I'm being WAAY to soft on this one)
6- 7/10
7- 7/10
8- 4/10
9- 6/10
10- 4.5/10(I always seem to change my opinion on this)
FVs J- 7/10

As for the Nightmare Films.

1) 8/10
2) 5.5/10
3) 7.5/10
4) 3.5/10
5) 6/10
6) 3/10
7) 6.5/10

Halloween
1) 9/10
2) 6/10
3) 4.5/10
4) 7/10
5) 2.5/10
6) 6/10
7) I dont remember this well enough, actually. I wasn't impressed when I saw it, however.
8) 4/10(I sometimes give it a 5/10)
Remake: 7/10(maybe a 6.5/10)

It's been awhile since I've seen all of these, however, so if(when) I review them, I may rate them differently.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

300 comes to mind, not that I didnt love it, but it is hyped up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, I gave 300 a 3.5/4 stars, but its because I enjoyed it so much on a visual level. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> As for Friday the 13th, I do like it. In fact, in some ways I like it more than the Halloween, Nightmare movies. But that's because they never really falter....The Nightmare on Elm Street movies mostly suck and the Halloween ones aren't better.
> 
> ...



hmmm, i dont really care for the first one, i mean it was okay until the ending with the mother and then i was like okay
-and the one with corey feldman is bad, i think thats another one where its not actually jason
-the ones wheres hes actually in it are better imo
-i will say though the ending of jason goes to hell was a classic scene, where freddy's hand grabs his mask
- i guess they are give or take more of the same, while in the other two the first films in the series raised expectations

-although i think halloween II is underrated, its not quite as good , but i think its the second best, followed by 6 - six is not a good movie, but i just like it , i guess i like that they gave at least a half assed explanation

im suprised you rate 4 that high, from what i remeber, 4 and 5 were just slightly better than 8 which was the worst, oh well let me know if you review them on your thread and ill give it look see


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2008)

> Halloween
> 1) 9/10
> 2) 6/10
> 3) 4.5/10
> ...



Thats where you fail, H20 was better (which was a pile of shit in itself).

And I finally watched Ironman, cliched rubbish.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

300, to me, was reviewed better than it actually was. I would've given it 7/10. I didn't get bored during it, but I didn't overly enjoy it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2008)

yea i guess the 7.9 on imdb is a little high, for me its around a 7.2; but 12 angry men, why is that so high


----------



## Girl I don't care (Aug 31, 2008)

is Hellboy 2 really that good? its got a alot of praises from what i saw, especially on a visual level, but im not sure about the story though..


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

I was never really into hellboy. It looks pretty good, though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2008)

hellboy 2 was awesome and highly underrated, so was one actually

i was having a discussion with someone and i have to say overall anything with Bogart is overrated  - casablanca is great, but sierre madre is one of the worst movies i have ever seen, and maltese falcon is pretty weak as well


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought the remake was pretty effective.

Anyway, Corey Feldman was the lead in part 4 and cameos in part 5(where it turns out Jason isn't the killer, which doesn't bug me other than the fact that the killer takes toom much dmg like Jason).

I thought Halloween 4 sort of felt like a Terminator clone, but it was fun all the way and the finale was pretty intense. H5 just sucked.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2008)

i personally couldnt stand the one with feldman, i need to go back and rewatch 2 and 3 though, i think ive only seen them once each

and yea H5 was pretty bad, it only worth getting in the limited tin version for your dvd collection, i still think 8 is the worse by far though, i actually like 3 better than 8


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i guess the 7.9 on imdb is a little high, for me its around a 7.2; *but 12 angry men, why is that so high*



Because a lot of people like it? It's a classic.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 5, 2008)

Titanic & The English Patient.  Titanic was alright - The English Patient...meh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought 8 was just average. As a Halloween movie, it sucks because there is no plot. A slasher, it's alright.

I also liked the directing, whereas H5 seemed uninspired.

I love 12 angry men.....dont think thats overrated at all. I will say I think Vertigo is a bit overrated though, even though I like the movie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2008)

but 8 had by the worst story, plus it had busta rhymes


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2008)

That's what I said. I'm used to slashers, however, so I might be a little soft on it.

The plot in H8 felt more like it should have been a Friday the 13th film, not a Halloween movie. 

H5 basically was just an extension of H4 and was meant to prepare for H6, hence, I wouldn't that that had much more plot. Add to the fact the directing sucks, that's why I think H8 is better.

I dont mind Busta Rymes, but he was too cartoonish and over-the-top in H8 so yeah, I was bothered by him. Still, the main chick(not the little girl, the main adult female who gets killed eventually) was more annoying than him, imo.

I was planning on writing a review for the 4th Friday film(the one with Corey Feldman) because I own it, but I can't find it....so I watched "Don't Torture a Duckling" instead, which is better than most of the Halloween/Friday films in general.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> That's what I said. I'm used to slashers, however, so I might be a little soft on it.
> 
> The plot in H8 felt more like it should have been a Friday the 13th film, not a Halloween movie.
> 
> ...



lol at the title, ill have to check it out


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah, its arguably the worst title ever to a movie(Besides "Zombie 5: Killing Birds", which had few zombies and the birds never really kill anyone).

Actually, now that I think about it, the title has little to do with the movie at all. For some reason, the Italians did that with the gialli back then.

Argento made "Bird with Crystal Plumage", "Cat O'Nine Tails", and "Four Flies on Grey Velvet" which had little-to-nothing to do with the plot.

Then Fulci, the cash-in freak he was, made "Don't Torture a Duckling" and "A Lizard in Womans Skin" in responce. Who names these movies?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2008)

honestly what do you think is the best work of Argento or any of the italian horror "masters" - i dont know maybe for there time they were good but after hearing Suspira be called a classic i watched it and did a faceplam moment for buying the limited edition, then i thought to myself - okay try the movie with pleasance and connolley - good God almighty - then again i did see the edited version missing about 20 mins, but that ending was terrible
and then i tempted the waters of fate one more time and watched the beyond, and once again i was left thinking whats with the hupla 

thats why im hesitant to watch zombie 1 or 2 for lucio


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

whoa, whoa. First off, Fulci only directed "Zombie 2", which was renamed Zombie in the west. Dawn of the Dead was Zombie in italy.

Either way, yeah, you saw the bad cut on Phenomena, which everyone says sucks. I liked(and reviewed) the good cut, but still, it's not a movie for everyone.

I loved Suspiria, but like The Beyond, it's all subjective because it focuses on nightmarish images instead of plot and coherancy.

Did you see the uncut version of The Beyond? It seems the only version I can find is a cut one where they cut out two death scenes(Basically, did you see the cut where the guy gets his face eaten off by Spiders?)

As for Fulci, I'd reccomend "Don't Torture a Duckling" or "Lizard in Womans Skin", because they have pretty good plots. I love the ending in Lizard.

As for Argento, try "Opera"(Not "Phantom of the Opera") or "Sleepless". Alot of people love "Deep Red", but I think it's overrated. Good, but overrated.

I think Mario Bava is better han both of them, however.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 6, 2008)

All horror movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> All horror movies.



*Rapes Zarigami and then urinates on him*

You dare!

I got another one! Sideways. It wasn't a bad film at all, but I had difficulty sympathizing with the jackass friend.


----------



## Koerdis (Sep 6, 2008)

Starwars prequels, and most horror movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

Koerdis said:


> Starwars prequels, and most horror movies.



Repeats the same to Koerdis as well.

Anyway, didnt eveybody like.....hate the SW prequels?


----------



## chrisp (Sep 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> *Rapes Zarigami and then urinates on him*
> 
> You dare!
> 
> I got another one! Sideways. It wasn't a bad film at all, but I had difficulty sympathizing with the jackass friend.



Yes, I dare. Tell me what horror movie that I should see then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2008)

lol, try...............

Poltergeist, Exorcist, Halloween, Black Christmas, Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Rabid Dogs and.....well, shit. That's all I can think of for now.

Anyway, I dont think most are overrated....most just simply suck.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> whoa, whoa. First off, Fulci only directed "Zombie 2", which was renamed Zombie in the west. Dawn of the Dead was Zombie in italy.
> 
> Either way, yeah, you saw the bad cut on Phenomena, which everyone says sucks. I liked(and reviewed) the good cut, but still, it's not a movie for everyone.
> 
> ...



first of all Zar, do you want your failking crown now or later

if i can find it i might watch the full version of phenomna, i mean after they did cut out a chunk of sizeable amount
-ill prolly rewatch suspiria, i was watching it on simply expectations the first time, ill give it another chance
-hmm as for beyond, the dvd i had was oop, and contained the uncut unrated version, i think it might have had the spider scene but i watched it maybe 5 years ago or more, im actualy trying to get it back from a friend who i borrowed it from

ive always wanted see cardplayer from argento, and i have heard this movie called Dont look now is pretty good, they actually reference it in In Bruges, which is must say is underrated, after finally seeing the movie, i thought it was one of the best dark comedies since Edward Scissorhands, but its not getting a lot of dap

and to give a couple of underrated movies a little dap: people should check out ghost and the darkness, and Fearless vampire killers by polanski - it has his future wife sharon tate in it, the one that manson killed (this fucker should have fried long ago)

my ratings of the sw prequels

ep 1 - 6.5/10
ep 2 - 6/10
ep 3- 8/10
and just to round out the bunch
ep 4 - 9/10
ep 5- 8.5/10
ep 6 - 10/10

and if it every gets made i think shadows will be a 10/10 with viggo as dash rendar


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight.....


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, MartialHorror, you really wanna know how slow I am?

I just realised what your username means. Martial as in martial arts and Horror as in horror flicks. 



> All horror movies.



All horror movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Hey, MartialHorror, you really wanna know how slow I am?
> 
> I just realised what your username means. Martial as in martial arts and Horror as in horror flicks.



First time I read it, I thought it was MaritalHorror.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2008)

^lol to two posts above- considering he has a thread on action flicks, and one on horror - id guess it the comb of his two fav genres, alas i still dont get Vono's name- i just associate him as the juno/ttwb guy


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

The dark knight. Is it first on IMDB? I hate that..


----------



## mastermazaki (Sep 7, 2008)

hmmm the most overrated movie, well I would have to think that high school music al is! I hate it! my girlfriend likes it and it makes me sick, what ever happend to mickey mouse?!


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Agreed with High School Musical.  x 1000000


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

Michael Mann's Heat


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Michael Mann's Heat



Never heard of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2008)

Nejifangirl said:


> The dark knight. Is it first on IMDB? I hate that..



Its not, atleast check the rankings first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Hey, MartialHorror, you really wanna know how slow I am?
> 
> I just realised what your username means. Martial as in martial arts and Horror as in horror flicks.
> 
> ...



haha, good job. For some reason, alot of people spell my name as marital horror.

You haven't heard of Heat? Especially considering Nolan stated that as an inspiration for TDK.........

It's famous for having Robert Deniro and Al Pachino acting opposite of eachother. They are doing another movie together that I'm looking forward to, but it's from the director of "88 minutes".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2008)

yea heat is the gansterish movie with de niro, pacino, voight, and kilmer, i could never sit all the way through it, its one of the those overblown movies up there with Scarface

- DK is currently #3 on IMDB, Shawshank is first, Godfather is second, and Godfather 2 is fourth

i cant take a movie like high school movie seriously


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> haha, good job. For some reason, alot of people spell my name as marital horror.
> 
> You haven't heard of Heat? Especially considering Nolan stated that as an inspiration for TDK.........
> 
> It's famous for having Robert Deniro and Al Pachino acting opposite of eachother. They are doing another movie together that I'm looking forward to, but it's from the director of "88 minutes".



lol, well its not like I stalk Nolan every single minute of my life. 
I wish I did.

But I'll check it out of course.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually do remember thinking that "heat" was a bit overrated. However, I saw it when I was a younger teen and was too impatient(If I remember correctly, its kind of long and slow). So I'd probably love it alot more if I rewatched it again..........


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2008)

its like three hours long, and not in a lord of the rings kinda way either, i only bothered watching it because it came on tv and there was nothing better on

i wonder if the much anticapted burn after reading will soon find its way here, im gonna see it on friday


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2008)

anything done by Tyler Perry

Burn after reading - this movie was flat out terrible, def not worth the 7.9 on imdb


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2008)

Visitor Q has a 7.0 on imdb when it really deserves a big, fat ZERO.


----------



## Chee (Sep 26, 2008)

Burn After Reading, I have to agree. It was funny but yea, it was worth a rating more like 4 or 5. Kinda makes me mad that I paid 8 bucks to see this movie. =\


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2008)

from the messages boards of the people who saw it at first i kinda began to think it might not be that good, but hell it was burn or righteous kill, malokovich was hilarious, although his script pretty much can be summed up with various incarnations of the word fuck, and pitt was awesome, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 after he got killed i pretty much lost interest 



and it looks like miracle is also getting some bad reviews early on
-DK chances for gold look a little better imo


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Michael Mann's Heat



Seriously, who the fck overrates this? It's a class film but rarely gets a mention from my pov.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

^really all i hear is people talking about heat, and scarface


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

I never hear people talk about Heat. Scarface and Godfather, yes, but never Heat.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

^really, i hear heat, actually more than scarface and almost as much as godfather, because its the one movie , before righteous kill, that had both de niro and pacino, plus kilmer


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> I never hear people talk about Heat. *Scarface* and Godfather, yes, but never Heat.



*Fuck Scarface.*

That movie wasn't terrible, but the fanbase is one of the worst.

Way to completely misunderstand the movie, guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, I say the worst fanbase is Star Wars......but I've never really gotten into Scarface so.....

Actually, the Lucio Fulci fanbase is pretty bad......which is amusing, because most of his movies are bad.....


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Nah, I say TDK fanbase is the worst. 

*shot'd*



> ^really, i hear heat, actually more than scarface and almost as much as godfather, because its the one movie , before righteous kill, that had both de niro and pacino, plus kilmer



I heard people talk about it once on TV and that was because of Righteous Kill. Never have I seen people talk about it out of the blue like Scarface and Godfather. *shrugs*

We must live in different places or something =\


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 28, 2008)

High School Musical. That movie series is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I say the worst fanbase is Star Wars



At least they get what the story was about, I've heard Scarface fanboys say that Tony Montana should've lived.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> At least they get what the story was about, I've heard Scarface fanboys say that Tony Montana should've lived.



Oh.

Good point Chee. The TDK fanbase is terrible...they overrate Nolan and underrate Burton, and maybe Schumaker(to be fair, he did Batman and Robin).

Hmmmmm, I still think Lucio Fulci's fanbase is the worst......I mean, they overrate his stuff and make out his movies as social commentary and secretely intelligent.

To be fair, its a nice contrast to his detractors, who underrate him. Even Ebert only gave the Beyond a 0.5/4.

Hmmmm, what other bad fanbase is there...........Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Eh, Burton is a fave but I never really cared for the Batman films even pre-TDK. His other films are better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Meh, Burton is ov-...Shit, I almost said the O-word. >_>

IMO, his best film was Ed Wood.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Still gotta see that movie. 

I like Corpse Bride and Edward Scissorhands. STFU. -.O


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 28, 2008)

Ed Wood is UNDERrated

that movie is a masterpiece


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

scarface fanbase, what every rapper on the face ot the earth, i swear to God , every time a see a rappers house on cribs hes got a scarface poster and he def has it on dvd, and always makes a point to point it out

its been a while since i watched edward scissorhands i need to go and rewatch and i still havent seen ed wood, though i hear tis great

and lets not forget the godfather fanbase when mentioning a group of rabid dogs, hell the voted almost 30,000 times for the movie since TDK came out, hmmm, i highly doubt that 30,000 people just decided to watch it out of the blue in that span

i dont hear much from lotr fans though


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Burton probably is overrated but I like his style, in contrast to most filmmakers these days.......

Batman 89 was ambitious, but not that great. Loved "Batman Returns" though.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

I hated Batman Returns. The only good part was when Penguin bit that guys nose. Talk about rushed romance, you can't anymore rushed than with Batman and Catwoman. 
Batman > Batman Returns


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually, I disagree. I thought the romance was the best romance in a Batman movie.

In the first film, its just a typical shallow, quick romance with no development. In the second, it just starts with a spark of attraction and is developed extensively. Two lost souls finding each other, blah, blah, blah.

Dont remember Batman Forever, and there wasn't really any explicit romance in Batman and Robin.

Batman Begins pissed me off with its tacked on love story at the end. I bought them as friends, nothing more. 

TDK didnt really have much of a love story. It was just continuous from the first film and turned out to be one-sided.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

The thing is Batman doesn't _need_ romance, which is way I prefer TDK and BB way more. Nolan focuses on Batman not on a woman like almost every other superhero film does. 

So yea, I do agree that Batman and Batman Returns had better romance (given that Nolan's films isn't focused around it) but it was both cheap and shallow. I'd rather have "no" romance then Batman and Catwoman/Vicky-the-slut-Vale flung together.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, technically, she wasn't a slut. She didn't sleep with anyone in the movie.

Generally, I prefer no romance in these types of movies, but if you gotta do it, do it right.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Vicky? Hooo, yes she did. Right after dinner that slut banged him hard.

Catwoman? I think her orgasm sounds is nuff said.

At least Rachel does it right, kicks Joker's balls and tasers Scarecrow.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

im actually not that big of fan of burtons batman, in fact the only other batman i like besides bb and dk is batman forever, i still think kilmer is a better batman than bale, but he just got a lousier script and director
my favs are sleepy hollow and most of his jd movies, and big fish


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> I like Corpse Bride and Edward Scissorhands. STFU. -.O



Meh to both.

Sweeny Todd was pretty good, but I didn't like what he did to the ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Vicky? Hooo, yes she did. Right after dinner that slut banged him hard.
> 
> Catwoman? I think her orgasm sounds is nuff said.
> 
> At least Rachel does it right, kicks Joker's balls and tasers Scarecrow.



Whoops, forgot her name and thought you were talking about Catwoman.

I like Sweeny Todd, but the musical part of it felt off......

I didn't like the Planet of the Apes remake.....although I dont completely blame Burton for that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

i think both planent of the apes tank, remake and original, and every sequel, i just dont like monkeys were much, and especially dont like talking monkeys


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

I liked the original...didnt love it, but I tend to like epic stories from the 70's for some reason............

Hmmm, overrated= The original Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein. Wolfman too. But to be fair, dating plays a role in that.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweeny Todd was good. I thought Helena Carter was the only good thing about it.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> im actually not that big of fan of burtons batman, in fact the only other batman i like besides bb and dk is batman forever, i still think kilmer is a better batman than bale, but he just got a lousier script and director
> my favs are sleepy hollow and most of his jd movies, and big fish



Batman Forever was horrible. And Kilmer's Bruce was very dull. At least Bale's and Keaton's Bruce partied a little bit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

yea but kilmer just had the look for me, he can pull of suave, and as far as dull goes, bale is doing a good keanu impression  right about now - then again i like most of his stuff so that not a bad thing necessarily - btw Dracula awesome underappreciated coppola pic


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Bale has the same look as Kilmer IMO. =\

Bale as Keanu? Nah, when he started to wale on Joker = <33333


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

they both have this dull kinda voice though that could put someone to sleep


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilmer is the one with the dull voice. 
I think he had the same face throughout the movie to.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2008)

you got me there , oh well 
gotta throw out insomnia into overrated discussion, ive only seen the original, but found it pretty dull over all, not worth remaking - especially with robin williams - srry robby , jim but i just cant take either of these actors seriously in dark, im not saying serious, dark roles


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2008)

Bleh, Christian Bale is kind of dull as Batman. Luckily, he showed more personality when he wasn't pretending to be Batman.

I also hated Bale's voice as Batman. Its just so corny. 
Oddly, Keaton did that better than Bale.

I'd say I prefer Bale as Batman, just because Bale looks tougher than Keaton. But I'd say Keaton is a better actor.

Goerge Clooney was pretty fun as Batman. Too bad it was in such a shitfest movie. I'm renting Batman Forever this week so......we'll see if that holds up.

Got my Batman Returns review up. Super Metroid


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Machinist >>> Insomnia

I like the movie, but its definately not Nolan's best.

As for Batman, I think Bale is great in both parts. Yea, he's voice is a little eh, but you can see him as Batman. Keaton looks like some dorky guy (doesn't work for Bruce either, he's supposed to be suave) that just put on a costume, he's voice is fine though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2008)

wait , nolan did the remake of insomnia, didnt know that, then again i just found out today that gore verbinski directed the ring, go figure

problem with me with keaton is that i know him from multiplicity/that jack frost movie/beetle juice - he just kinda looks not like a wimp, but not a tough guy, plus my other gripe with the original is that nicholson as the joker didnt appeal to me, true he is closer to hamils joker which is the best, but not as good

talking about bales voice, i need to rewatch howl's , i remeber in there he had a more lively voice, but now all i hear in my head, is his over the top batman growly voice


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Machinist >>> Insomnia
> 
> I like the movie, but its definately not Nolan's best.
> 
> As for Batman, I think Bale is great in both parts. Yea, he's voice is a little eh, but you can see him as Batman. Keaton looks like some dorky guy (doesn't work for Bruce either, he's supposed to be suave) that just put on a costume, he's voice is fine though.



Keaton looks average, not like someone who can kick ass on the side. That was basically the entire point.

Bale's Bruce isn't really suave either.....he comes across as an arrogant, spoiled playboy who's best asset is his money. Now, that is what the character is going for so people don't think he's Batman. Clooney's Batman is the most suave of them all.....because he's just playing himself.

As for Jack Nicholsons Joker, I mainly blame the script(Burton did too). When he's acting more normal, he was pretty intense. But when he's dancing and shit.....too much.


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Never seen Batman and Robin, so can't really say much about George Clooney.

I didn't like Jack's Joker because every 5 seconds he was catching his breath like he just ran a marathon. Wasn't really the script that was my problem. It just wasn't...threatening I guess.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2008)

Jack Nicholson's Joker was well played so very playful and a loon at that. His joker was all so much fun to be around I say he played it well. Although I must say with all of the jokers I've seen I've come to like Mark Hamill's.


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

Mark Hamill (May the floss be with you...yea, that's a classic ) and Heath Ledger are my faves.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2008)

the original batman cartoon was good, they should bring it back, and not that crappy the batman either

agree ledger did an epic job, although, i think jamie foxx will give him a run for his money and make the race tight in best supporting actor


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2008)

Best Mark hamill quote I heard in his joker was from the Batman beyond movie Joker returns. 

"If you don't like the movie I got slides. "


 That was so lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Never seen Batman and Robin, so can't really say much about George Clooney.
> 
> I didn't like Jack's Joker because every 5 seconds he was catching his breath like he just ran a marathon. Wasn't really the script that was my problem. It just wasn't...threatening I guess.



On the contrary, the script probably read like:

INT- MUSEUM--DAY
The Joker enters, dancing and prancing around, throwing paint on paintings.

How are you supposed to make that menacing?

You haven't seen Batman and Robin? Weren't you the one bitching at me for giving it too high of a rating?(which was 1.5/4)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2008)

i just didnt get the borderline genius/psychopath vibe from nicholson, granted though that could be fault on the part of the script, plus id like to see done in a live action movie the joker gas - that be awesome


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

Jumper.

Yes, even a 0/5 rating is too high for it -___-"


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2008)

It seemed the movie focused more on the psychopath aspect of Nicholson. Seriously, his plan wasn't all that to begin with and the finale shows he REALLY needed a backup plan.

Early on he is simply a thug. Apparently he was supposed to be the brains of the outfit, but we only get that impression from the Joker himself. His boss thought he was disposable and once again, he lacked a backup plan.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2008)

Titanic, they hyped that movie so up and created it to some romance tale.
Still was a pretty good movie though


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> It seemed the movie focused more on the psychopath aspect of Nicholson. Seriously, his plan wasn't all that to begin with and the finale shows he REALLY needed a backup plan.
> 
> Early on he is simply a thug. Apparently he was supposed to be the brains of the outfit, but we only get that impression from the Joker himself. His boss thought he was disposable and once again, he lacked a backup plan.



thats feeling i got, i didnt get teh crazy genius vibe from him, hamil's joker is at the very least very clever if not a genius

and jumper wasnt that bad


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the original batman cartoon was good, they should bring it back, and not that crappy the batman either
> 
> agree ledger did an epic job, although, i think jamie foxx will give him a run for his money and make the race tight in best supporting actor



Jamie Foxx? What film was he in? 



MartialHorror said:


> On the contrary, the script probably read like:
> 
> INT- MUSEUM--DAY
> The Joker enters, dancing and prancing around, throwing paint on paintings.
> ...



I thought that part was horrible. Seemed so out of place or something.

Heheh, I saw some parts of it, but not the full thing. From what I've seen its a piece of shit. 



MartialHorror said:


> It seemed the movie focused more on the psychopath aspect of Nicholson. Seriously, his plan wasn't all that to begin with and the finale shows he REALLY needed a backup plan.
> 
> Early on he is simply a thug. Apparently he was supposed to be the brains of the outfit, but we only get that impression from the Joker himself. His boss thought he was disposable and once again, he lacked a backup plan.



Which is why I like the Heath one more, he's more of a psychopathic anarchist. Nicholson was just...a guy trying to get Batman's girl (and for that fact, a girl he only knew for a couple of _days_).


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember though the context of what they were trying to make. Nolan was going for a serious film, while Burton was going for a comic book camp film. Hence, the two Jokers are different.

As to who was better, I'd say Ledgers was more impressive, just because Ledger was the last person I'd expect to pull it off. Nicholson was perfect casting(as I've said before), because he became famous off of playing crazy roles. Ledger was a surprise.


I think Jamie Fox is doing that music movie with Robert Downy Jr.

The only good thing about Batman and Robin are the visuals....at the absolute least, it's a beautiful film...although I prefer the visuals in Batman 89, and Batman 89 wasn't as embarassing.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

The visuals were good, I just hated the colors. Too many colors. -.-


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw, any of them, but for over-rated, it has to be the first one. I'd go in to details, but I've done it before on another thread and got neg repped several times for being a 'stupid critic'...


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never seen Saw. Something about 2 hours of mindless tortue and billions of sequels after it just isn't my thing.


----------



## Koi (Oct 1, 2008)

Save yourself the torture, Chee.   This generation sucks.  And so does their taste in horror.

Anyway I tend to find pretty much everything by Tarantino overrated.  Like, highly.  He makes some entertaining stuff (SamuEL's monologue in Pulp Fiction, the fights in Kill Bill) but otherwise I just can't get behind the Cult of Quentin.


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw movies.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

I loved Kill Bill.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 1, 2008)

Koi said:


> Anyway I tend to find pretty much everything by Tarantino overrated.  Like, highly.  He makes some entertaining stuff (SamuEL's monologue in Pulp Fiction, the fights in Kill Bill) but otherwise I just can't get behind the Cult of Quentin.



He's definitely not a cinema god, but I did like Jackie Brown.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2008)

Tarantino disapointed me with Death Proof.........I only gave it a 2.5/4 rating because Kurt Russel cracked me up. Kill Bill 2 wasn't great either. I've basically loved everything else he's done though.

although Pulp Fiction is uneven too me. I love the Samuel Jackson scenes(especially the ones he has with John Travolta), but the rest isn't as good.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah man, why you guys hating on Kill Bill?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2008)

I love Volume 1. Volume 2 was good, but a letdown compared to the other.

I'd give it a 3/4 star rating though. However, I'm taken it in context of what it was trying to be. Volume 1 was a throwback to old kung fu/samurai films, with a hint of westerns. volume 2 was trying to be a western with some kung fu/samurai hints.

But Tarantino is no Leone when it comes to the western.

Another overrated movie is Hostel.......which is ironic, its sequel isn't as good but its underrated. I was okay with Hostel, but I didn't like how critics were praising it so much, when it was just a well-done slasher. Hostel 2 was basically the same thing, so I didnt get why critics were using "torture porn" to criticize it.

In fact, Eli Roth is kind of overrated........so is Alexander Aja, but I prefer him to roth.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

I love them both equally. <3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2008)

agree on saw

the jamie foxx movie is called soloist, he plays some musical hobo prodigy whose also a schizo

i also agree on tarintino - true romance is awesome but he only wrote that, dusk to dawn is good but he only acted in it, kill bill one was indeed epic

but kb 2 was eh, i hate reservior dogs, and pulp ficiton is pretty much only good in the scenes with travolta and jackson, i havent seen jackie brown

plus i dont care for his little q tarintion present thing, i felt it kinda took away from hero, because everyone was like oh man did he make it


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2008)

I disagree that Saw is just all about torture. The first film mostly focused on the two guys figuring out how they got into that bathroom and how they get out. Most of the actual kills are shown in quick flashcuts......then the after-kill.

The sequels might be just about torture though. 

Hostel is really the same way. Most of it is basically like a teen sex comedy, then most of the torture scenes are

-Impied
-Quick cuts
- psychological: Meanng buildup.

Hostel 2 is more about the kills though......

So if you say that about the movies, either you havent seen it or dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2008)

saw one may be better than the rest, but its still average at best, pretty much the only part worth anything was the whole killer in the room scene, and it did have cary elwes in it, i still cant believe the series is approaching its fifth movie, pretty soon its gonna even surpass F13th


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2008)

No, Saw 4 didnt do as well in the box office as the others. Also, Tobin Bell only signed on for 5 movies, I think.

There have been 11 Friday the 13th movies with a remake the way.

Also, I disagree on Saw. While I agree it is overrated, I think it was a clever and intense thriller. I actually thought Cary Elwes was a weak point of it.........his emotional scenes were cheezy. 

God, I just watched Batman Forever.

I disagree with Chee about Val Kilmer. I thought he did good, and I thought he was the most suave of them all. His voice also worked really well. The movie itsel though.......sucked, no better than Batman and Robin.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2008)

I think Iron Man was kind of overrated. It was a really good movie, definitely, but people went crazy about it for way too long. Tropic Thunder was overrated too, cause it wasn't that funny. It's all just stupid humor.


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> God, I just watched Batman Forever.
> 
> I disagree with Chee about Val Kilmer. I thought he did good, and I thought he was the most suave of them all. His voice also worked really well. The movie itsel though.......sucked, no better than Batman and Robin.



Probably, but he still feels like a zombie as Bruce Wayne to me. =\


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

Oujisama said:


> I think Iron Man was kind of overrated. It was a really good movie, definitely, but people went crazy about it for way too long. Tropic Thunder was overrated too, cause it wasn't that funny. It's all just stupid humor.



considering some of the humor was satire, which is generally considered a more intelligent brand of humor i wouldnt say it was all just stupid humor, i think you may have missed the point on some things


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

I laughed a couple of times during Tropic Thunder, mostly during the fake trailers. I kinda wanted to see Pinnapple Express instead. =\

I'd agree that it was a bit overrated, could've been better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Star wars 4,5,6


----------



## chrisp (Oct 2, 2008)

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> I laughed a couple of times during Tropic Thunder, mostly during the fake trailers. I kinda wanted to see Pinnapple Express instead. =\
> 
> I'd agree that it was a bit overrated, could've been better.



i saw them both, honestly id rate them both about the same, although franco as a stoner was


----------



## bURN (Oct 2, 2008)

the blair witch project was pretty overrated. star wars 4,5,6 was a fucking disgrace and spiderman series isnt hot either


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

> star wars 4,5,6 was a fucking disgrace



Star Wars 4, 5 and 6 (the original ones) were great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Star Wars 4, 5 and 6 (the original ones) were great.



no their really overrated, they  are considered great cause they were the first of their kind when they came out


----------



## Chee (Oct 2, 2008)

They are overrated but they are still great. He was saying they are disgrace, they aren't at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> He's definitely not a cinema god, but I did like Jackie Brown.



I like all of his movies, but I love Pulp Fiction. The rest are just okay. I think Sam Jackson makes the movie though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> They are overrated but they are still great. He was saying they are disgrace, they aren't at all.



i agree none of them [including the prequels] are a "disgrace"

but in genral i feel the star wars movies are way overrated


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In light of a recent thread; Equilibrium.



fuck you buddy.

that movie is fucking win.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2008)

How is Equilibrium overrated?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, I agree.

Equilibrium ripped off alot of other movies.

I did like Christian Bale in it though, arguably his best performance. I'd say it was a good movie, but not a great one.


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2008)

Is that the one where emotions are supressed or something?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2008)

i dont know id say equilibrium was kinda underrated along with exiztenz as scifi movies, 
i wont say the original star wars as a whole is overrated, but i think in relation to each other, Empires is overrated - i think its the worst of the three, and return is underrated - the best of the 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

I used to think that. Now since I've rewatched them, I realize Empire is better than the original.

Granted, I prefer the original in many ways because it concludes itself nicely(Empire is basically just a branch movie). But I think the director was better than Lucas and the dialogue wasn't as bad. The actors also got better.

I havent seen Jedi for awhile.....so cant base it yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2008)

i dont know too me they are give or take the same, but the difference is, my fav character has his most screen time in Return - BF, the whole sand barrage scene kicks ass; as for empire, i just dont care for the entire beginning of the movie in the hoth scene

but cmon on imdb empire and new hope are both in the top 15, and return is a 100ish, that grossly underrating , same with last crusade, best indy movie and its 100ish, while raiders, which is alright is also in the top 20-30


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

I love the beginning scene in Empire. 

Anyway, I dont remember most of Return after the speedbike scenes.....and I usually have a good memory of movies.

I think Raiders and Last Crusade are more-or-less equal. Raiders was technically better but runs out of steam eventually. Last Crusade isn't as imaginative but has a better pace. Temple of Doom was just....annoying, and would probably be up there with the overrated ones.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 4, 2008)

lord of the rings

this song


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2008)

i personally thing sean connery just made the movie perfect, plus i like the whole ending scene where indy has to go through the challenges


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 4, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Temple of Doom was just....annoying,



One of the best parts of Lego Indy is that Willie's special ability is a glass-shattering scream.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 4, 2008)

Equilibrium being overrated is laughable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> One of the best parts of Lego Indy is that Willie's special ability is a glass-shattering scream.



lol, she was THAT annoying.

I thought Temple of Doom was a decent movie(I rated it a 2.5/4), and I really liked how Spielberg completely changed the look of the film(Last Crusade basically had the same look of Raiders)........but annoying characters will bring anything down.

Anyway, Equilibrium is overrated because it steals too much from other movies. There are also some annoying plotholes..........like how come Taye Diggs keeps smiling and showing so much emotion but no one ever catches on?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2008)

well i wouldnt say spielberg did anything drastic perse, raiders and lc have a similar look simply because a. they both involve nazis and b. both involve judeo christian artifacts
based on peoples reaction to indy 4 and tod, id say if there is a five to go and use another judeo christian artifact - problem is after the ark and the grail whats left that people really know about


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2008)

underrated - conan the barbarian (my fav of all time)
Les Visiteurs - one of the greatest comedies of all time

and it appears changeling has a 40 percent at rotten tomatoes - overhyped perhaps


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

its been awhile and weve now had all had the chance to see the oscar nominees ; so i submit several new films that i think are overrated 

reader - the fact it got an oscar nod is enough
milk/nixon - its seems nowadays as long as you make a movie about politics or some hotly contested topic, everybody loves it

underrated - in bruges got no buzz, only a nom for screenplay, this is one of the better comedies in a while
revolver - not typical guy ritchie but thats good, i think its his best 
Taken - a 54 at tomatoes did they actually see the movie; btw anyone know why this movie was delayed - my bro saw it in may in a theatre in israel, but it wasnt released till this wee


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> underrated - in bruges got no buzz, only a nom for screenplay, this is one of the better comedies in a while


First two acts were great...but that third act just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Taken was out ages ago everywhere else in the world apart from the US, don't know why. The Blu-ray's just come out. I've not seen anything popular enough to be a candidate for 'overrated' in a while.. still haven't seen The Dark Knight. [noparse]:S[/noparse]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

^wow you havent seen the dark knight yet; i know thats werid about taken - it had to do something with the whole islamic aspect to it otherwise i see no reason why it was held back so long


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Frost/Nixon is overrated. The acting is amazing, but the first 2 acts seemed to focus more on Nixon and the guys who are doing all the research on him. Then the third act finally became Frosts movie.....the result, a strange disjointedness from the character.

I'd rate it 3/4 stars.

I also think Taken is overrated. I really do like it, but imdb had it rated too high(8.6 was the last rating I saw). Seriously, we saw plenty of movies like this in the 90's......Its not THAT good.


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

I liked Slumdog Millionare, but it is overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Frost/Nixon is overrated. The acting is amazing, but the first 2 acts seemed to focus more on Nixon and the guys who are doing all the research on him. Then the third act finally became Frosts movie.....the result, a strange disjointedness from the character.
> 
> I'd rate it 3/4 stars.
> 
> I also think Taken is overrated. I really do like it, but imdb had it rated too high(8.6 was the last rating I saw). Seriously, we saw plenty of movies like this in the 90's......Its not THAT good.



i kinda agree on the one hand and disagree, on the one hand i think like i saw someone mention it is essentially the movie Commando, but i guess somewhat better written, although i prefer Commando

then again i love action movies and think its particularly a pretty good one, and dont think you have to be some kind of sappy drama pic to get a high rating; all in all i probably say somewhere between a 7 and the current 8 on imdb is okay

o and if Benjamin button is still in the top 100 at that to the overrated list


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2009)

"Taken" suffered mainly from the teenagers and some dumb plot conveniences. It was super predictable, even borderlining generic. That's why I don't think it deserves THAT high of a rating, especially when most action movies of its type get much lower ratings. Once again, it was good, but why does it deserve a massively high rating when most of its type are lucky to get 6.something/10.


----------



## Grape (Feb 13, 2009)

Titanic.


2000% Confirmed by Jesus himself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Not _the_ Jesus Jesus, but _Jesus_ the Mexican


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Titanic.
> 
> 
> 2000% Confirmed by Jesus himself.
> ...



o boy this made me laugh

well i think taken is rated so highly in one repsect cause of liam, he not a sterotypical action dude, so people see him and it gives it more crediblity

but then again though, i would say this is closer to the bourne movies than any other action movie - and all of them are rated fairly high on imdb, and i have no problem with that

do you have zombie strippers reviewed on your thread yet, im thinking of seeing it


----------



## krome (Feb 13, 2009)

Twilight was over-hyped to the max. The movie was just boring. 
An overrated movie? Titanic.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2009)

Naruto the movie


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

lol, i dont think anybody thought to highly of the naruto movie, so i dont think you can really call it overrated


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2009)

I gotta say The Titanic is severely overrated .


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet

all of the versions


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2009)

Nah I havent seen Zombie Strippers yet. If you see it, tell me what you think.


----------



## Naruku (Feb 14, 2009)

twilight. drove me nuts.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Nah I havent seen Zombie Strippers yet. If you see it, tell me what you think.



will do , i might rent it sunday, first got to watch the "uncut" Babylon AD, although to tell you the truth i didnt find the theatrical version to be unwatchable - Vin Diesel is like the Stallone to Rock's Schwarzenegger, his movies are never quite as good, but always respectable rivals to Rocks movies; well at least until the rock stopped doing action (this saddens me, hopefully he'll pick up another action role in the future)

^i almost saw twilight in the theatres, but in the end i held back cause i thought it would just be a chick flick


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 14, 2009)

twighlight

rambo 6

harry potter series 

superman returns


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

what the hell is rambo 6; if you are refering to the last one it was 4; and imo it was by far the best of the three; man the scene where he rips the guys throat out was classic


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 14, 2009)

Punisher: War Zone...it sucked


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 14, 2009)

Rocky Horror Picture show.

Yes, its funny and oddball. VERY.

But i never got why it developed such a large cult following, to the point of dressing up like the characters and going out to see it en masse.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2009)

> I liked Slumdog Millionare, but it is overrated.



Yeah, I would like to second this.  I came in this thread to say just that. 



> Nah I havent seen Zombie Strippers yet. If you see it, tell me what you think.



The problem is that you wait all movie to see this one bitch naked and by the end of it I couldn't even tell you if she takes her clothes off or not.  If she did, it was hella over rated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Rocky Horror Picture show.
> 
> Yes, its funny and oddball. VERY.
> 
> But i never got why it developed such a large cult following, to the point of dressing up like the characters and going out to see it en masse.



have you seen Repo the genetic opera, its getting a similar vibe to RHPS, although i think its a lot better


----------



## Rampage (Feb 14, 2009)

high school musical


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought Babylon A.D was okay........flawed and unfocused, but ambitious.

Who thinks Punisher War Zone is overrated? Didnt everyone(except me and a few fanboys of low taste) hate it?


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

I never seen the movie and I don't plan to. It didn't make a good box office either so its a movie everyone forgets.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

lol at punisher war zone being called overrated, then again you could make the argument the movie is so bad that even if one person likes it, then the movie is being overrated

i had no probs with babs, i wasnt expecting much but action and thats what i got; and of course they once again mangaed to reuse Summerset Overture - Jeez thats like 3 movies using it in teh last few years (Requiem and Lord O Rings)


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 14, 2009)

Cloverfield was a big one. It was the biggest thing since 300. O___O But I think it kinda varies for me...

I think a pretty overrated movie was nightmare before Christmas. i watched it, thinking I'd love it, but I felt like crap at the end of it. O_O; I do love Jack though. I just...did not enjoy the movie at all. I thought that was odd.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2009)

Passion of the Christ.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2009)

Blue Beetle said:


> Cloverfield was a big one. It was the biggest thing since 300. O___O But I think it kinda varies for me...
> 
> I think a pretty overrated movie was nightmare before Christmas. i watched it, thinking I'd love it, but I felt like crap at the end of it. O_O; I do love Jack though. I just...did not enjoy the movie at all. I thought that was odd.



i dont know id say the opposite, its underrated, imo it might be the best if not one of the best things disney was involved with (im pretty sure it was burton and disney)


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

It's those goth wanna-bes that sport Jack jackets. Kinda annoying.


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 15, 2009)

21 Grams. I for one couldn't even manage to finish it.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 15, 2009)

Superman Returns
Maybe it's because I dont like superman because to me this was very boring. Usually it does not take much to satisfy me when it comes to superhero movies but it was boring and predictable. Obviously he is invincible beating up pointless criminals for 70 min. and get beat up by cryptonite in the last ten minutes. Very boring as usual


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Superman Returns
> Maybe it's because I dont like superman because to me this was very boring. Usually it does not take much to satisfy me when it comes to superhero movies but it was boring and predictable. Obviously he is invincible beating up pointless criminals for 70 min. and get beat up by cryptonite in the last ten minutes. Very boring as usual



Same here. I thought this film would never end. Wasn't action packed like it should be and it wasn't a smart film either.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2009)

superman returns is the only superman movie i like; i hate the christopher reeves ones, they are almost Adam West's Batman campy; although i do admit certain things could have been cut out


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 15, 2009)

has to be twighlight


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> superman returns is the only superman movie i like; i hate the christopher reeves ones, they are almost Adam West's Batman campy; although i do admit certain things could have been cut out



I don't like any of them. It has made me hate Superman. If someone can come along and make a smart and action packed movie like with what Nolan did then I would like Superman again.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2009)

Rocky and The Godfather.

I liked them, but... no.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> superman returns is the only superman movie i like; i hate the christopher reeves ones, they are almost Adam West's Batman campy; although i do admit certain things could have been cut out



Superman 1 and 2(especially the Donner cut) aren't campy at all. 3 and 4 are terrible though.

While we're on comic stuff I think the first X-Men movie is over rated, iircit got a lot of praise at the time it was released. V For Vendetta gets a lot of hype as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I like the first two Superman movies(Donner cut only, the Lester cut of part 2 has too many gaping plot holes). But yeah, I dont see the camp in the first one......I did feel that the plot was a bit awry, but so was Batman Begins......


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

i dont think ive seen the donner cut, but Gene Hackman as lex luther is enough to make anything campy or cheesy; or maybe i just find him to be like that but i always think he plays this dude in every movie trying to act like a tough guy but ending up looking like a fool

btw this so called uncut version of Babylon AD actually had 3 scenes cut out , and imo the theatrical cut is better; so unless fox is holding out another version for us a. i wouldnt recommend it
b. why did the director criticize the movie when fox actually made his cut better, but both are nothing to brag about


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Rocky and The Godfather.
> 
> I liked them, but... no.



Which Rocky?  The whole trilogy?  I think Balboa was overrated, it was good, but not amazing.  The only one I liked alot was the first one.

I think 300 was overrated.  They tried to get me pumped and like the spartans, but they just really really really annoyed me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

Hes prolly refering to Rocky 1, these rest of them are not thought of in anywhere near the same regard


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

Titanic is not overrated.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Feb 16, 2009)

Jurassic Park II The Lost World...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2009)

Rocky I. I was expecting something amazing (since I was watching the Hajime No Ippo) but it was just a mediocre love story. Stalone was awesome to watch, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

Lost World is UNDERRATED. Not that many people like that movie......

When I first saw Rocky, I was disapointed. Got more romance than boxing.......but the more I thought about it, the more I began to love it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

Godfather.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

lol lost world overrated, thats a terrible movie; i havent read the book but i hear its much better

i didnt like rocky much, cause in half his movies stallone comes off as a retarded, and its kinda hard to watch someone like that box

the two boxing movies that i like are Cinderella Man and Rocco and His brothers


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

lol, I loved Lost World. I'm one of the few people that does.

No one can direct dinosaurs like Spielberg.....


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't remember much of the movie, but from what I remember I liked it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I loved Lost World. I'm one of the few people that does.
> 
> No one can direct dinosaurs like Spielberg.....



I hear they're hard to keep in line, but they listen to him


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Rocky I. I was expecting something amazing (since I was watching the Hajime No Ippo) but it was just a mediocre love story. Stalone was awesome to watch, though.



Ha, you cant compare a shounen boxing manga and an american dream story involving boxing. 

The boxing was just a means to an end really, it was a vehicle to show the whole "a nobody getting a shot at the top" thing. Its not like it was an action movie.

But most overrated for me would probably be....Traffic or Juno

Traffic because it was so obviously over stereotypical (Watch it now, it sucks) and Juno because it was such a crock of overly wannabe indie horseshit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hear they're hard to keep in line, but they listen to him



Just like how zombies listen to George Romero. You know you're an awesome director when you can keep these kind of creatures in line.......

Must've been a bitch for Ishiro Honda to direct Godzilla or peter Jackson to direct King Kong......


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ i agree with this points, pretty much most generally considered good movies with boxing in it are not really about the boxing, ie Cinderella man - is more about the era and the relationship of the family, rocky is kinda the same

-ill have to watch lost world again, its one of those movies where i remeber nothing except that i told myself to note this is a bad movie

^i think romero is kinda overrated personally - basically NoTLD and the remake are fantastic and without doubt the best zombie movies of all time; then there Tales from the Darkside - this show is great although i dislike how King doesnt get more credit for this


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2009)

The only Romero movies I love are the original Night and Dawn. The rest of his zombie movies are pretty good, but not great(I did like his entry in "Two Evil Eyes" or whatever that he did with Argento).


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Rocky I. I was expecting something amazing (since I was watching the Hajime No Ippo) but it was just a mediocre love story. Stalone was awesome to watch, though.



Really?  I thought the love story was pretty good.  I thought it was sweet, the shut in girl and the inarticulate and sensitive brute.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i didnt like rocky much, cause in half his movies stallone comes off as a retarded, and its kinda hard to watch someone like that box



I think he admitted several times he isn't well educated and slow, I think it made me like him more.  Has this child like innocence with him.

Anyone else thought Donnie Darko was overrated?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont care for my main character to have a child like innocence unless hes either a child or its merely a ruse

i still havent seen the original dawn only the remake, but to me part of the reason the original is so good because of that trapped mentality, will the house hold etc., the whole movie world is enclosed in this one little space, oh well

personally i think he should branch out some , i dont mean to do a romantic comedy, but pretty much all his stuff is zombies unlike carpenter whose mixes it up, and even that hack craven


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2009)

I liked Donnie Darko, but yea, I think its the crazy fanbase that made it overrated. 

Did you hear about that shitty sequel they are making? Something about his sister. Duuumb.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know if it's been said or even counts but Camp Rock actually is too buzzed over that it makes me mope. I cannot see anything good about it and lots of people (Read: Teenyboppers) like it. Why?

I also agree with Titanic and Rocky - Boring.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 17, 2009)

Donnie Darko, Titanic, Any Star Trek, Boondock Saints(awesome movie but way to much internet hype), Godfather, Goodfellas, could go on and on, anything extremely popular ends up not living up to the hype it seems.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 17, 2009)

Titanic, Rocky, Star Trek, etc...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i dont care for my main character to have a child like innocence unless hes either a child or its merely a ruse
> 
> i still havent seen the original dawn only the remake, but to me part of the reason the original is so good because of that trapped mentality, will the house hold etc., the whole movie world is enclosed in this one little space, oh well
> 
> personally i think he should branch out some , i dont mean to do a romantic comedy, but pretty much all his stuff is zombies unlike carpenter whose mixes it up, and even that hack craven




Dawn is good because it's a horror/action/adventure with some romance and comedy. Everything you want in a movie is there.

Romero has done other stuff, the problem is is that they don't make alot of money and he has difficulty getting financing(Monkey Shines and the Crazies are his most memorable non-zombie movies)


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 17, 2009)

The Final Fantasy 7 Movie.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 17, 2009)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Titanic, *Rocky*, Star Trek, etc...



You have got tah be kidding...


----------



## Honzou (Feb 17, 2009)

^
I agree there, after all the hype over the movie I thought it would have been on epic proportions with all the trailers and whatnot. I thought there wasn't enough action with Sepheroth (sp?). 

Titanic sucked, the only thing I got from that movie was a wet shoulder.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I liked Donnie Darko, but yea, I think its the crazy fanbase that made it overrated.
> 
> Did you hear about that shitty sequel they are making? Something about his sister. Duuumb.



i did not hear about this one, but if its true than it is fail; although im curious how the hell does this guy get these casts, i mean in darko he had - jake and his sister, swayze, wyle, barrymore, etc. ; and in southland tales - rock, SWS, geller, timberlake, etc.

btw i prefer southland tales and think its grossly underrated, while i like donnie i think it is somewhat overrated


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2009)

Ugh, hated Southland Tales. 

I think visually that director is good, but he failed badly when it came to telling the story.

Hmmm, dont know if I said this,  but I think Speed Racer is overrated by its fans.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

^i dont think so i think it was one of those cases where alot of the movie was supposed to be vague and ambiguous , plus it really helps if you know the background for the basis of the movie - book of revelations ; but hey you say tomatoe and i say tomato

i like speed racer, but think its actually underrated, yes its not the best movie , they could have taken out a couple of scenes and restructured it a little bit, but i mean of that summer it was comparable of quality to Forbidden Kingdom which did much better

all the thing that left me scratching my head that summer was how the hell did Prince Caspian do so much worse than the lion witch and wardrobe when it was several times over a better movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2009)

I am familiar with the Book of Revelations, and it still felt like a mess. I probably would've liked it more if it wasn't 3 hrs freaking long.

Speed Racer basically is overhated by its detracters and overloved by its fans. Even though I rated it negatively, I can see why the fans like it, although they tend to ignore its faults(which is a severe trait of biased fanboyism).

I liked both Narnia movies about the same. The first one was flawed, but I really dug the visuals. The 2nd one was grittier, less flawed, but less memorable imo. I rated them both a 3/4 I guess....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

-at the ff7 comment i think there is a spilt between people whove played the game and those who havent, if you have played the game then a lot of backstory is filled in and the movie is much better, otherwise it just seems like a solid action movie with sparse plot - problem is if they spent more time on the plot it would be like 4 hours long, although the directors cut on bluray will have about an additional 30 mins

- i dont know , personally usually i cant stand long movies, and when i get cheesy horrors i always like that there usually between 80 and 90 mins long, but for some reason i really like both southland tales and meet joe black, both of which get a lot of bad reviews in part for their length; but honestly they dont feel like 3 hrs to ; and then on the reverse you have primer 60 mins long, felt like 5 hours, and for some reason people like this crap

- i dont know id give speed racer between a  6-7, there were just too many seens when i rewatched that i would have to cut out to give it a better rating

-lol i dont remeber much from either except the turkish delights line

-ive seen the first part of monkey shine, i dont know i was just expecting some crazy killer monkey, and they throw in that emotional attachment bit


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> all the thing that left me scratching my head that summer was how the hell did Prince Caspian do so much worse than the lion witch and wardrobe when it was several times over a better movie



One reason, it was released during the summer.

Lion, Witch, and the Wardrobe was released during the holidays and was slow burner. It didn't do super great the first week or so, but families kept going to it.

While Prince Caspian had new competition pretty much every week.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 18, 2009)

Max payne

epic cinematography but I have seen better acting in a elementary school play


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> One reason, it was released during the summer.
> 
> Lion, Witch, and the Wardrobe was released during the holidays and was slow burner. It didn't do super great the first week or so, but families kept going to it.
> 
> While Prince Caspian had new competition pretty much every week.



you are right i didnt really think of this, the summer release is also what killed Hellboy 2 which i thought was the best movie of the summer but releasing it a week or two before dark knight was suicide, plus alot of the Potter movies got the winter release


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2009)

To me, Southland Tales felt like 6 hours.....to be fair, I think that it's a surrealist type movie.....I personally find surrealism kind of boring.....but at least Eraserhead, which was even more fucked up than Soutland Tales was only 2 hrs long....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

i havent seen eraserhead, but everything ive seen from lynch so far i dislike, its not that i like all the movies that are crazy like Southland Tales, but just a couple of them


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

Just have to say that I finally got a chance to see JVCD and it was great and not overrated at all. I was off course expecting it to be overrated, as much as i like his early action movies to get that kind of critical acclaim i was skeptical. 

And I agree, i havent seen the wrestler yet, but the movies do seem similar, and it seems like JVCD hasnt got enough credit as far as award noms go.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you are right i didnt really think of this, the summer release is also what killed Hellboy 2 which i thought was the best movie of the summer but releasing it a week or two before dark knight was suicide, plus alot of the Potter movies got the winter release



Hellboy 2 was an average film. I saw the preganacy coming from miles away, wasn't all that funny except for the drunk scene which got pity laughs from me, and the whole story was utterly predictable. The only thing I loved was the costumes.

Iron Man, The Dark Knight and even The Incredible Hulk (OH SHIT MARTIAL NOOO NOT AGAIN) were better films.


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2009)

all the popular movies are usually the most overrated ones...

except for the good ones.. like dark knight. 

I mean films like Marley and Me... those kind of feel goodery types.

I predict Confessions of a Shopaholic will be overhyped and overrated too.

or is it already out?!?!?!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2009)

Bleh, the Incredible Hulk is another overrated one.

Hellboy 2 didn't amaze me during my 2nd viewing, but I still liked his character arc. Part of the reason Incredible Hulk didn't do it for me was that the character arc was the EXACT same thing as the 2003 movie except not as interesting(In the 2003 version, Bana is conflicted because he actually likes the transformation. In the 2008 version, he says it's just all fuzzy). In fact, the villains character arcs were all lame too. Hellboy 2's villain arc was better.


But I enjoyed both as comic book movies. When I saw Incredible Hulk the 2nd time, I felt I was a bit harsh on the director(who rocked when he did "Unleashed").


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hellboy 2 was an average film. I saw the preganacy coming from miles away, wasn't all that funny except for the drunk scene which got pity laughs from me, and the whole story was utterly predictable. The only thing I loved was the costumes.
> 
> Iron Man, The Dark Knight and even *The Incredible Hulk* (OH SHIT MARTIAL NOOO NOT AGAIN) were better films.



Okay, I'm going to disagree with you there, Hellboy 2 was better than Incredible Hulk.  Hellboy and Hulk's story are about the same, nothing surprising or spectacular.  Hellboy had more interesting characters, imaginative monsters and awesome settings, Hulk had boring Banner and boring love interest running around in New York?  (Rio de janeiro was beautiful though).  Action wise I prefer Hellboy just because there was more of it and I'm a sucker for choreography.

@Kira, I think Hellboy didn't do Iron Man or Hulk numbers, is because it's fanbase isn't as big.  Iron Man and Hulk had cartoons, movies, and video games helping them break into pop culture, everyone and their grandma knows who Iron Man and Hulk is.  Hellboy wasn't heard of outside of the comic book world until they based a movie on it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, Hellboy 2 was released during a bad time. I think it came out the week before TDK came out and it came out after something else big(maybe even Incredible Hulk).


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Wasn't Hancock released around that time too? It's a horrible movie but it outdid Hellboy 2 because of Will Smith.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

Hancock was just utterfail, same with I am Legend, which was a fucking rape of the original story. 

Transformers, Bourne Movies and the damn Iron Man.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Hancock was just utterfail, same with I am Legend, which was a fucking rape of the original story.
> 
> *Transformers, Bourne Movies and the damn Iron Man*.



finally someone that agrees with me


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

I am Legend is way better than Omega Man though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

> I am Legend is way better than Omega Man though.



Thats like saying my shit is better than a donkeys but its still shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

^i am legend is not way better , they are both crap, and im going to say I am legend is worse because it had a hell of a lot bigger budget and will smith and still sucked

hancock on the other was good movie, yes it could have been done a lot better, personally i would have booted theron, God i cant stand her she always brings movies down, devils advocate is a great movie but with some else in it it would have been that muc better

Hellboy2 is easily one of the best fantasy theme movies i have ever seen, Incredible Hulk?
Get the fuck out I liked the second and the first, but they couldnt do jack shit when they had bana during one of his peak periods, and edward norton. Look if Edward norton cant sell your movie, tis bad. 
Agree though, Hellboy is like constantine for me , its/he is a more obscure character here, so like you said no big fanbase. 

And all of the bourne movies are epic win.

So who here thinks the oscar leak list might actually be right, the only suprise on it is the chick for best supporting actress.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

The Incredible Hulk was good.

Hellboy 2 gets worse the more time I see it though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

^nah ive seen it 4 times already and it only gets better; same thing with the first one, i didnt really like it the first time i saw it, but then i rewatched it after seeing 2 and loved it the second time around.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah Hancock came out shortly before it. I liked Hancock until the big twist with the wife was revealed. Then it becomes sappy, uncomfortable and annoying.

As for I am Legend and Omega man. How come no one has mentioned the Vincent Price vehicle "The Last Man on Earth" which was based on the same story? Anyway, I reviewed them all nd think IAL is the best of them(2.5/4) because it was at least kind of entertaining.

Omega Man bored me and was cheesy, but still got a 2/4......LMOE also bored me but wasn't as cheesy, same rating.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

i thought there was one before omega man, but couldnt put my finger on it; i just dont like the original story in general, that why i dont care for any of them; probably the best rendition was the simpsons spoof


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2009)

There is also The Last Omega, a DTV adaptation that was made to cash in on I am Legend. Havent seen that one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

is that an "asylum" film like transmorphers and temple of the skulls


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hancock on the other was good movie, yes it could have been done a lot better, personally i would have booted theron, God i cant stand her she always brings movies down, devils advocate is a great movie but with some else in it it would have been that muc better
> 
> Look if Edward norton cant sell your movie, tis bad.
> 
> And all of the bourne movies are epic win.



Hancock's problem was that the people who wrote it are asshats, what the hell were they thinking?  Theron only did what she was given, nothing could've saved the movie from that twist.  I like Theron, she was good in Italian Job and she changed alot for her role in monster.

Edward Norton isn't the guy who hollywood turns to for bankable actors.  Norton couldn't save the movie, but that's marvel's fault for creating such a boring character.

I think Taken was better than the best parts of the bourne movies.  Maybe I just don't like Matt Damon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2009)

well son, talking about taken, thats a different matter, i think it fucking rocked, id probably rate it around the same as the bourne movies, all are great action

edward norton may not be as bankable but all of his movies are great, illusionist, american history x, etc. , imo the hulk was not much different for the first in terms of quality , thats what i meant, hulk is no where near as dull as 1970s superman

no theron is a dumb bitch who sucks in her movies, she comes off as a trailer trash bitch who somehow doesnt know her place in life and goes about with a snobby attitude


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate that term, "overrated". Good films can't be overrated. They are popular because they are good. So if something is too good of a thing, it shouldn't be taken seriously anymore? What the fuck is that


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2009)

the term overrated is used in the sense, that the high opinion one individual has of a movie is exaggerated/inflated if you will - a good example would be my opinion of halloween - i would say it is maybe in the top 10 movies of all time, but i favor horror movies, another person or group might say horror is a genre that by definition cannot be that good, so they would say my opinion is overrated, and the term really comes into play when this occurs on a group level

a good example is godfather - this movie is constantly hailed by a large group as one of if not the best , but in my opinion it is nothing more than a mere crime/mob movie a category that i think lacks any art - so i would deem it overrated 

look the simple point is movies are not sports, in a game you can say one team is better barring some outside factors because there is an objective scoring system in place, if for example one team beats another in a basketball game by a hundred points, and they play ten consecutive games and the same score result; then you can clearly say that the one team is better; but movies are judged in the abstract - unless you want to get into an argument about elitism and the value of an individual, then you take everyones opinion with the same weight and the person who does like the movie has it in their right to say its overrated


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I am Legend gets my vote for better than Omega Man because at least they aren't wearing sun glasses and cloaks.

Personally, I like the movie, I'd rate it a 6 or a 7 out of ten. I agree that it is overrated but I like it. =\


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

at least omega man had former nra president charleton heston  in it, does anybody know when wrestler finally comes out on dvd im really curious about that one


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

Its still in theaters, so I doubt anytime soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

really, i havent been to the theatre in like 3 months


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> at least omega man had former nra president charleton heston  in it, does anybody know when wrestler finally comes out on dvd im really curious about that one



But I Am Legend has the sexy Will Smith. :ho



Probably comes out next month or in April. Small releases like that get quicker DVD release schedules I think.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> *But I Am Legend has the sexy Will Smith.* :ho
> 
> 
> 
> Probably comes out next month or in April. Small releases like that get quicker DVD release schedules I think.



but im a dude, so i dont find other guys sexy. 

yea all i know is that slumdog has been pushed back like a month, but wrestlers the only one of the oscar noms that im interested in seeing

btw i find it kinda funny boyle is the same guy who did 28 days later, and trainspotting, Slumdog kinda makes him look like a serious director


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but im a dude, so i dont find other guys sexy.
> 
> yea all i know is that slumdog has been pushed back like a month, but wrestlers the only one of the oscar noms that im interested in seeing
> 
> btw i find it kinda funny boyle is the same guy who did 28 days later, and trainspotting, Slumdog kinda makes him look like a serious director



are you implying that  28 days later and trainspotting were crapmadmadmad


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

I think he met that you just wouldn't expect Danny Boyle to go down the award winning route. He did Sunshine, which was pretty serious.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

yea, well first of all trainspotting is crazy, and the baby scene is freaky, but the movie was well worth the watch just for the dirtiest toliet in glasgow scene; but its like mh said , i vague recalled associated him with 28 days, but i couldnt quite place my finger on it till i looked up his resume on imdb

another one that always surprises me is Gore doing the Ring, cause he was a no name at the time, then he makes pirates, and then you go back and look and are like wow he did that - ah Bioshock , i am eagerly anticipating this one


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but im a dude, so i dont find other guys sexy.
> 
> yea all i know is that slumdog has been pushed back like a month, but wrestlers the only one of the oscar noms that im interested in seeing
> 
> btw i find it kinda funny boyle is the same guy who did 28 days later, and trainspotting, Slumdog kinda makes him look like a serious director



I'm a chick but I know when a girl is sexy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm a chick but I know when a girl is sexy.



Yeah, but woman aren't usually afraid of being emasculated.


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Men, always so touchy about their penis pride.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm a chick but I know when a girl is sexy.



well theres nothing wrong with that. 

Although sometime as easily as Ive heard some women admit this I wonder and with the enthusiasm , I wonder about a lot of things.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2009)

Star Wars, Braveheart, and Monty Python are all pretty overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree with monty python


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Life of Brian and Holy Grail.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish people would shut up about Holy Grail sometimes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2009)

lol, I take it you don't like it?


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't mind Holy Grail, it's just when people begin quoting it over and over and over that really shits me off.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2009)

i like Life of Brian, but agree on Holy Grail, and meaning of life is terrible


----------



## Mar Azul (Feb 25, 2009)

Star Wars  .


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 25, 2009)

Max Payne that movie was terrible


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

YES. FINALLY. Monty is so damn overrated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2009)

Monty is a movie that gets more credit than due because a it has a very vocal fanbase, and b it is very quotable, but i mean overall its so half assed - from what i remeber the ending of Grail looked very half assed


----------



## Seronei (Feb 28, 2009)

300 definitely, nothing good about that movie.


----------



## Even (Feb 28, 2009)

300 is awesome


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2009)

300 is good.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 28, 2009)

gangs of new york


----------



## Nicola (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol, I say Twilight. The book is also overrated.


----------



## dinhosaur (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought slumdog millionaire was decent but nothing spectacular, but it got tons of hype .


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Titanic (so middle aged women _and_ their preteen daughters finally got their movie. does that mean the men should have to watch it 6 times...)
2. Cloverfield (seriously was shaky cam all this movie had going for it?)
3. The 6th sense (i heard this movie was scary. it was not scary, good movie but it has bruce willias in it so the producers had to try really hard to make this movie  bad. Unbreakable was better)
4. Saw ( hmmm I saw failure a mile away, and guess what 6 sequels later I was right.)
5. The Ring (ring 2 nuff said.)

Unless someone was considering There Will be Blood the best movie of all time, you have to be a cunt not to think that movie got the praise it deserved. Movies aren't made like that anymore.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Cloverfield is underrated to be honest. If there wasn't so much hype for it I think it would have received much higher critical acclaim. I agree with SAW and RING but I'm not really a 'horror' type of guy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 28, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Cloverfield is underrated to be honest. If there wasn't so much hype for it I think it would have received much higher critical acclaim. I agree with SAW and RING but I'm not really a 'horror' type of guy.



The problem I have with Cloverfield is that its a movie about dumb white people being very fortunate. I mean yeah its a fun movie, but no where near the hype it got simply because it has shaky cam. Its a movie about dumb white people being the luckiest motherfuckers on the planet while ignoring survival 101, "Hey guys lets follow the guy we barely know into parts of the city where the huge ass monster is stomping around. oh wait he defiantly has a plan all he wants to do is fine his girlfriend who is stuck on the 20+ floor of her apartment. That will defiantly go well." . It really wasn't till the end when they really started to get fucked but that is because the movie by then wasn't selling itself but the possibility of an upcoming sequal. 

Compare that to The Mist or War of the Worlds, both extremely underrated movies about dumb white people being very unfortunate, showing that dumb moves in a horrible situation gets people killed, fucked up, or worse. Even showing the natural responses of human beings in a crisis situation where there is no help in sight and I can arguable say that Cloverfield doesn't offer half that and just gives the viewers a really scary monster that smashes up a city. Hell it is so cliche it has the typical monster vs united states military match, and the monster wins (because something made of flesh and bone can tank multiple armor piercing rounds and missiles in the face)....


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2009)

I liked Cloverfield. I rated it a 3/4................not sure if I'd call it either overrated or underrated. I do prefer War of the Worlds and the Mist over that though......


----------



## RealaMoreno (Feb 28, 2009)

Any Will Farrel movie.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Max Payne that movie was terrible



Wait, how is that overrated?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 28, 2009)

Are people overrating how bad Max Payne was...is that possible?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 1, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> 1. Titanic (so middle aged women _and_ their preteen daughters finally got their movie. does that mean the men should have to watch it 6 times...)
> 2. Cloverfield (seriously was shaky cam all this movie had going for it?)
> *3. The 6th sense (i heard this movie was scary. it was not scary, good movie but it has bruce willias in it so the producers had to try really hard to make this movie  bad. Unbreakable was better)*
> 4. Saw ( hmmm I saw failure a mile away, and guess what 6 sequels later I was right.)
> ...



o lord tis true. If this crap wasnt so bad we wouldnt have had to suffer from the rest of the garabage that he has put out since.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

I liked 6th Sense. Not a favorite, but I liked it.

Everything else M. Night puts out in pure utter garbage though. He thinks he's all cool shit, but he's really not, at all.


----------



## Saphira (Mar 1, 2009)

Juno. I found that movie extremely boring


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

I prefer Signs to 6th Sense. I havent hated any of his stuff, but he's gone downhill like mad crazy. 

I'd say Signs>6th sense>unbreakable>Village>=Happening>Lady in the Water.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

The Happening and Lady in the Water are the worst.

But The Happening is far worse than LITW.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought the Happening had some pretty intense moments. LITW just didn't......


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

All those moments were thrown in for shock value. I laughed at most of them. Like when people kept dropping the gun and people kept picking it up.

And then Lady in the Water, I didn't watch the whole thing, but I remember that the acting was....mediocre. The Happening's acting was just "are they serious? They can't be serious...."


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Agree on the acting in the Happening. I thought Leguizamo did the best of them. Wahlberg and that girl were just off. 

As for intense moments, I really don't remember which scenes. it wasn't the "people picking up the gun and shooting themselves" scene though. In fact, I was kind of bothered by some of the violence. Was the scene of the tiger ripping off the dudes arms really necessary? But I was okay with the movie in the long run. I thought it had some intense moments, but was far from the comeback that everyone was hoping he would pull off.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 1, 2009)

Most overrated movie is obviously 300


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

> Was the scene of the tiger ripping off the dudes arms really necessary?



Totally agree. But really, was that movie really necessary?


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2009)

_then there was the english patient, that won so many awards yet was a total snooze fest, my parents made the mistake of paying to see it but got up half way cause it was total assfacery. I haven't made that mistake. _


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Totally agree. But really, was that movie really necessary?



To Shamylon(sp?) it was........as it made money. 

I actually liked the idea of it, and the trailer was pretty awesome(mostly the more ambiguous one)..........just had a faulty execution.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea, everybody says that it was a good premise it just failed...horribly.

And I agree. If someone besides M. Night did it, it would've been a lot better.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 1, 2009)

lol @ the happening. The guy getting his arm ripped off, and still standing up? Hahaha. Oh, and Wahlberg. 

Since this is "overrated," I'm gonna have to say Juno. Don't get me wrong, I liked the movie! But there was so much hype going around about the movie, about it being "omfg best movie evar." When I actually went to see it, I enjoyed it, but I was a fair bit disappointed too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Nah, I think that it probably would've been worse. M. Night is struggling, but he is actually a very good director. All good directors have slumps, even Hitchcock had his. Most directors are just bland. Good directors are sometimes too good, that they almost cant tell the difference between good and bad at times(if that makes sense), or they play it safe....becoming bland.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Nah, I think that it probably would've been worse. M. Night is struggling, but he is actually a very good director. All good directors have slumps, even Hitchcock had his. Most directors are just bland. Good directors are sometimes too good, that they almost cant tell the difference between good and bad at times(if that makes sense), or they play it safe....becoming bland.



Fair point, fair point. 

Still doesn't excuse the movie, but what you're saying makes sense and is true.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think he's a good director. He has had one hit and two other good movies and the rest is just shit. If he's struggling, then I have no pity for him. 

Even in my worst moments I would never use "cheese and crackers".

Basically, he's a mediocre director and a hack writer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't think he's a good director. He has had one hit and two other good movies and the rest is just shit. If he's struggling, then I have no pity for him.
> 
> Even in my worst moments I would never use "cheese and crackers".
> 
> Basically, he's a mediocre director and a hack writer.



Ah, but that's very subjective my dear lady. As a writer, I tend to agree. It seems like he had a few good ideas and translated those into good films, but Lady in the Water and Happening were poorly written.

Ironically, the Village was well written, but not a very good premise to begin with......it would've worked better if it was a short film or something....

But as a director, I think he made even his worst films watchable. I didn't mind happening, rating it somewhere between 2-2.5/4 stars.....I thought it had some intense moments but had too many off moments. 

He also handled "Lady" well enough.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Everything is subjective. Doesn't change my mind that he's an ego-filled dick.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 1, 2009)

sad as it is i think happening is among his better movies; although to be fair he lost a lot of credibility with the whole R rated hype

and to be fair ill use a Chee like excuse here, Zooey is a fox, wow her and her sister, now thats what im talking about


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2009)

_All the movies this year that stole the oscar from Dark knight, 

that losing was corruption plain and simple, the hero movie never gets it. always the artsy fartsy shit _


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2009)

maybe an overrated movie, but probably the best movie out of 2008 though, better than any of that crap that was at the oscars anyway


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

holy crap i cannot believe slumdog millionaire is number 42 or 45 on imdb, thats crazy


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2009)

the problem Slumdog is having is the hype backlash. Doesn't mean it doesn't deserve it(I wouldn't really know yet........)


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2009)

Well the problem is...everyone knows the best picture of 2008 was Dark Knight. Slum dog got it instead. So everyone is pretty much looking at Slum dog waiting for the moment in the movie where its better than the Dark Knight, can't find it, and go "this movie is bullshit".


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

^False.  But yeah, I think a lot of the Slumdog hate is just from butthurt TDK fans.

I loved Slumdog.  Wouldn't call it best film (neither would I call TDK) but I enjoyed it more than TDK.  But then again maybe the fans ruined TDK for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Well the problem is...everyone knows the best picture of 2008 was Dark Knight. Slum dog got it instead. So everyone is pretty much looking at Slum dog waiting for the moment in the movie where its better than the Dark Knight, can't find it, and go "this movie is bullshit".



No, becsause not everyone likes TDK(although most do). 

However, most people have seen TDK, but not Slumdog. So it's an unfair ratio.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

In the world of movies that are overrated by people who just want to watch a movie and don't really care what is over- and under-rated, probably the Saw series, Shrek after #1, Tyler Perry's films, or any of the movies based on recently written fantasy novels and such.

In the world of movies that are overrated by internet nerds who post on anime forums and such, probably V for Vendetta, The Dark Knight, Children of Men and several of the "I get it" artsy films.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

300 is the most overrated garbage I've ever seen.

CGI, washed out colors, a sausage fest and REALLY HARDCORE INTRO RIFFS ON A GUITAR = good movie? Really?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm calling it right now; Watchmen.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not going to be surprised if Watchmen is just a 2 hour long Superbowl commercial for the book.


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm calling it right now; Watchmen.



Beat me to it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

> So everyone is pretty much looking at Slum dog waiting for the moment in the movie where its better than the Dark Knight, can't find it, and go "this movie is bullshit".



Basically. I went thinking it was the best movie of 2008. I was very disappointed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen is overrated...or it will be. I'm still not sure if I liked the damn thing or not.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

Republican said:


> In the world of movies that are overrated by people who just want to watch a movie and don't really care what is over- and under-rated, probably the Saw series, Shrek after #1, *Tyler Perry's film*s, or any of the movies based on recently written fantasy novels and such.
> 
> In the world of movies that are overrated by internet nerds who post on anime forums and such, probably V for Vendetta, The Dark Knight, Children of Men and several of the "I get it" artsy films.



actually this is a mistake i made once two, but actually all of tyler perry's movies even Diary have terrible rating; of course the one group says its the right wing racist trying to keep a brother down, but it seems like the more intelligent poster seem to say his play just dont translate well

look im not going say tdk is the greatest movie of all time, it wasnt even my favorite movie of 2008; but theres a difference between favorite and best, and id have to give the nod to the dark knight; slumdog wow i dont get enough of seeing poor homeless americans on the street here underneath my freeways, please lets see some trite garabage about poor indian kids; facts are these - both praised by critics, both praised by fans, ah but here is where the difference comes in, the ratio of fans for the respective movies are only somewhat skewed, i dont know slumdog made 200 mil in part due to it award, while tdk made a bil despite getting shafted --> this leads me to my next point see below

look academy i got a news flash for you, small independent or artsy movies have an awards show its called the spirit awards, your award is supposed to be for the best movie over all generes - not just apparently the newly created genres of Gay, Poor, and Politics , so the academy needs to shape up and finally give credit where credit is due

and no i havent seen slumdog nor do i care too, and please dont give your tired speech of then you cant judge a movie; do you have to watch a porno to know that script isnt exactly oscar winning material, no you dont; just like how i dont have to watch slumdog to know i wont like it; (neither will i see the reader or milk or nixon); i plan to see the wrestler though that movie looks very promising

i must say i am a little surprised with how often 300 has appeared on this thread, it might have appeared on this list the most often or close to it, honestly when you look at the ratings its about where it should be, but to each his own


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

When I discuss ratings, especially when it applies to the sort of person who would be happy watching a Tyler Perry movie, I don't really take account of what the IMDB or Rotten Tomatoes numerical rating is but rather the general sway of the majority of the movie's audience from what I've heard, and also based on the continuation of series or movies in the same sort of vein - for example: Tyler Perry films are made each year it seems despite being what I would consider mindless drivel, which tells me that somehow there's still a not only willing but significant audience for them.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't like Tyler Perry films. It's the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't like Tyler Perry films. It's the same stuff over and over again.



That's what I mean. But then for some reason Tyler Perry is able and has the incentive to put out another movie every year like clockwork.


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

Republican said:


> In the world of movies that are overrated by internet nerds who post on anime forums and such, probably V for Vendetta, The Dark Knight, Children of Men and several of the "I get it" artsy films.



I liked V for the action, honestly.  I didn't give a shit about the message.  It was Elrond in a mask, I couldn't get past that.  The fights more than entertained me.  Doesn't help that I hate that skinny bitch Natalie Portman.

CoM I loved not for the deeper aspect, but because I really felt attached to the characters.  I cared about them, I wanted to know what happened.  And come ON, Michael Caine as a stoner?  Awesome. xD


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

Republican said:


> That's what I mean. But then for some reason Tyler Perry is able and has the incentive to put out another movie every year like clockwork.



I still wonder to this day how he got famous.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> I liked V for the action, honestly.  I didn't give a shit about the message.  It was Elrond in a mask, I couldn't get past that.  The fights more than entertained me.  Doesn't help that I hate that skinny bitch Natalie Portman.
> 
> CoM I loved not for the deeper aspect, but because I really felt attached to the characters.  I cared about them, I wanted to know what happened.  And come ON, Michael Caine as a stoner?  Awesome. xD



I admit the movies are entertaining and fun to watch but I have seen them held up to a light (especially V) by some people that is just way out of proportion in my opinion.



Chee said:


> I still wonder to this day how he got famous.



I don't know how to say this to sound politically correct (which I don't like doing anyway) but really I think it is because Tyler Perry makes characters and films that really do appeal to "black" sensibilities, and makes them so that he can cash in on a very wide and almost guaranteed audience.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 7, 2009)

normally i dont take imdb too seriously either , but thats a shit load of people saying that each of his 4-7 movies is around a 3/10; plus other than black crazy women, i havent heard good things about his other stuff; although i will admit i do find the tv show kinda funny


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I still wonder to this day how he got famous.



He appeals to certain groups: old people who go to church and black people who will pay for anything made by a black person.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 7, 2009)

wow, its funny with all the people ripping 300, nobody ripped Snyder's other work - the Dawn of the Dead remake, are you kidding a 7.4; this movie lost all crediblity after the zombie baby, and think Romero has been in steady decline since like the last time he made a new episode of Tales from the Darkside


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2009)

The Dawn of the Dead remake was better than 300.  300 is an example of an incredibly overrated film.  When I think of overrated...I'm not thinking about critically overrated.  Fans hyping up a film too much; that's basically the main criteria I am using when I make my list.

Examples I can think of off the top of my head:

Titanic (LA Confidential should have won Best Picture that year.)
300 (Just not very good.  Troy was probably better.)
The Dark Knight (Batman Begins was better.)
Transformers (Hated it, lousy film.)
Twilight (Awful, I couldn't believe that nurses at my hospital were praising it.)
The Sixth Sense (People talked about it forever.  It was good, but I also found it a bit boring.)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 8, 2009)

well ive seen both dawns of dead, day of the dead, and both night of the living deads

night of the living dead the original is a classic
the remake made with Candyman is also awesome

the rest are garabage , to not have a rating in accordance with this status makes them overrated; did you really see the dawn remake, you have to be pulling my leg to say that you liked that - it almost made the Resident Evil series look watchable


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2009)

I've reviewed all of them....well, except the Night remake.

I'd say

Original Night and Dawn: 4/4
Remake Night: Not sure, I've seen this but it's been awhile. Maybe a 2.5/4.
The second remake Night: The 3D one. 1.5/4
Remake Dawn: Probably 2.5-3/4(the directors cut is better)
Original Day: 3/4
Remake Day: 2/4


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 8, 2009)

my problem with the rest of the series past the original is that they are no longer horror movies to me, the first movie has the great atmosphere, the people trapped in the house for that one night, etc. ; but the other two get kind of hokey especially the one where the have the smart zombie or something along those lines, its been a while

but then again it could just be my bias i have never personally liked zombie movies, to me the zombie is not a very good horror movie monster, although they translate well to games


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

lol, I loved "Zombie".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2009)

^i havent seen the , Lucio was it, movie yet; are you refering to the actual zombie 1, or the one released in the US as 1 which is actually 2, or something crazy like that


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

I mean Zombie as in Italy's Zombie 2.....So yes, the Lucio one. No real plot or anything, and while it's advertised as a "Dawn" unofficial sequel, the plot feels like a rip from "Night".

But I love the humid, almost western atmosphere of it. The zombies are also the most disgusting ever.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2009)

^i kinda wanna see zombie 3 or 4 was it, the one that has killer zombie birds; i dont have netflix so it kind of hard to come by some horror movies, and i dont think id blind buy this one


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

Zombie 3 was partially directed by Lucio Fulci(when his talent began to waver) as well as Bruno Mattei. I didnt like it, but many people enjoyed it.

Zombie 4 was bad and kind of bland.

Zombie 5: Killing Birds has an atrocious first hour.....picks up in the 3rd act.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2009)

^lol, just that one scene in the previews with the zombie birds attacking people made me laugh; gotta give a little love to Traitor , its not overrrated /underrated per se, but i dont here much of it and it was actually pretty good; if you get tired of hearing Samuel L yell fuck and friend all the time, which i dont; Cheadle is great black actor who i dont think gets enough props


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

hmmm saw twilight the other day, you know it was not as bad as people were saying, yea there were a couple of scenes thrown in for the chick flick crowd - long staring scenes, but some okay action scenes, vampires, litte bit of romance, and baseball baby


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2009)

just saw spirit , vastly underrated, i think its quite a bit better than sin city; speaking of which what seems to the verdict with watchmen, i still havent seen it


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Twilight is horrible. Underdeveloped romance, sparkling, lame dialouge, acting sucked, nothing special about that movie. 

Sin City > The Spirit
Spirit was a tad bit too campy.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 5, 2009)

The gap between Sin City and The Spirit is larger than Rocco Sifredi's tool of acting


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

Oy, Spirit felt like it was trying too hard to be cool noir stuff..........when it was just annoyed me.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea, that was the problem there. Sin City was very neo noir...while The Spirit tried and just plainly failed.

Would've been a lot better if it was taken seriously.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, that was the problem there. Sin City was very neo noir...while The Spirit tried and just plainly failed.
> 
> Would've been a lot better if it was taken seriously.


It had a toilet, toilets are always funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm saw twilight the other day, you know it was not as bad as people were saying, yea there were a couple of scenes thrown in for the chick flick crowd - long staring scenes, but some okay action scenes, vampires, litte bit of romance, and baseball baby



Yeah I doubt it could really be as bad as the anti-fangirls claimed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2009)

look as this is Naruto forums, i suspect many people here follow anime, and twilight is a shoujo - and although oriented primarily at girls, there are quite a few guys who watch or follow them too; funny that a twilight anime is being announced

im just gonna say this, to say twilight is just a stupid chick flick is the same as saying harry potter is a little kiddie movie

now onto the Spirit vs. Sin city; look i hated spin city because im not a big fan the whole multiple stories that relate, i mean crash was alright but even i thought that was overrated; although i will admit the part when i thought the girl got shot was sad; although my assine friend smirked and was like it was obvious they were blanks

now onto the Spirit, yea it was somewhat campy , but that's not necessarily a bad thing; as far as i read the story was fairly faithful to the original despite what some critics said; as far as i know in the original the spirit could maybe not regenerate but he could take damage beyond a normal human and his aging was altered; big fucking deal they added he could regenerate quick, i assure he was already getting an edge with the first two abilities , this did not make it that much more

i liked the visual style in sin city i just hated the story and characters, so of course this was the same style used in the spirit so no problems there

and despite face palming my self when i first saw samuel jackson in the SS uniform on the trailer, i actually ended up liking him and the rest of the villians, and i was glad when they did the finger thing, showing he could come back

although i know there wont be a sequel, i guess its just one of those you like it or you hate it movies

speaking of like it or hate , Blair Witch Project blows, i still cant believe that trash made so much money

-and to all i recommend watching a movie with Tommy Lee Jones called Into the Electric Mist


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> look as this is Naruto forums, i suspect many people here follow anime, and twilight is a shoujo - and although oriented primarily at girls, there are quite a few guys who watch or follow them too; funny that a twilight anime is being announced
> 
> im just gonna say this, to say twilight is just a stupid chick flick is the same as saying harry potter is a little kiddie movie
> 
> ...



The reason why I respect(more than like) the HP movies is that they bring very believable and multi-dimensional characters. Twilight fails at it badly. I didn't mind the "Chick flick" aspect of it as much as I felt it was some fangirls wet dream. 

Their falling in love montage(well, I dont remember a montage, but that might've made it easier to swallow) was too rushed and I couldn't really buy any of it.

It makes all the mistakes of raising tension(vampires sparkling is lame because it takes the vampires biggest threat and turns it....gay. If they said vampires can go into the sunlight, I'd be fine). It rips off other movies(Near Dark, hints of Underworld) and the bland action sequences are the nail in the coffin. The Makeup also sucks.

On the positive side, the movie has some decent camera work and I thought thr acting was fine.

In short on Sin City Vs Spirit. I felt that SC was film noir. The Spirit felt like a parody of film noir, while never really identifying itself as that. The acting in Spirit was also terrible at times. I was fine with the lead(for the most part) as well as Jackson, but the minor actors sucked. The worst was probably that cop chick who has that "No sir! We're just well equiped!" lines.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> look as this is Naruto forums, i suspect many people here follow anime, and twilight is a shoujo - and although oriented primarily at girls, there are quite a few guys who watch or follow them too; funny that a twilight anime is being announced
> 
> im just gonna say this, to say twilight is just a stupid chick flick is the same as saying harry potter is a little kiddie movie



And I absolutely dispise shoujo. 
It's an incredibly dumb chick flick, I've watched romantic movies before and at least the two lovers don't stare into each others eyes for 2 hours and fall instantly in love with no chemistry what-so-ever.

BROODING COMMENCE!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2009)

lol, i remeber the that line, you know the whole movie i thought she looked kinda like the chick from X play, eh its fine if you didnt like it i just thought it was better than everyone said - and also Sam L did a lot better job playing a villian than in that God awful Unbreakable - speaking of which the fact he is directing avatar and they want the kid from slumdog already spells disaster 

you know what the though, at least you must admit about twilight that Kristen Stewart or whatever her name is very good looking 

i need to see watchmen and fast and furious pretty soon, fast and furious has suprisingly good rating, plus i need to see dragonball despite how bad i expect it to be, it cant possible be as bad as they are saying


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

She's attractive, but her acting in Twilight felt very dumbed down. She's actually a pretty good actor, I liked her in The Panic Room.

And yea, I'm pissed over Dev Patel playing Zuko. The fact that Zuko is white as fuck and very built makes me mad.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 5, 2009)

Worst movie eh? Easy answer... *The Watchmen*.  
 
T'was really boring. From the hype it had before coming out, I was expecting to be awed. And the ending was just a huge facepalm on me and my pals.

I must say that I expected more from the director of "_*300*_".


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to agree on Watchmen. It was overhyped.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2009)

im gonna see watchmen either this weekend or next, but i really want to see fast and furious after that monster opening

hold on i thought patel was playing ang, nope never mind he is playing zuko, uh i hate to break it to the producers but its clear Zuko and co. represent China if im not mistaken, patel at best could play the boomerang kid

^^the comment above is kinda lawlz, considering i think 300 has been named the most on this thread


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

No, he'd be better as Sokka. He has dark skin, Sokka has dark skin.

Aang has very light skin, a light skined guy should play him...SERIOUSLY THERE ARE NO PICTURES OF THIS ACTOR.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

just looked on wiki, apparently they have a cast listing of at least the main characters, the fact that M Night is directing though kills the project before it even begins


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw, M Night is a good director, he's just had shitty script for his last few movies.

Hmmm, on Watchmen, it might be the only movie I know that's "So good it's bad"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

On the first point, are you kidding me he writes his own stuff so hes to blame anyway, i think he does, no im sure he does, well i think he does.

I let you know what i think , i might watch it this weekend if my buddy who works at the theatre got a new car.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

then he isn't much of a writer(also I liked Signs and Six Sense), but he's still a good director.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

problem is if the scripts that bad you cannot tell , directing i feel is one of those things thats hard to judge in reality because any number of things can either kill a good director or make a bad director look good


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on the director.

M. Night is a horror director, so really all I expect from him is intense, atmospheric, spooky or chilling, which all his movies have been.

Sixth Sense has its moments and a strong ending(but otherwise I think it's overrated). "Signs", to me, is his masterpiece. "Unbreakable" had a decent script, but was too dark for my liking. "The Village" is cool but I had mixed thoughts on the ending. 

"Lady in the Water" had some good style, but the script was an utter mess. I really didn't mind the Happening up until the 3rd act, where it falls apart.

Still, even though I consider myself a fan of his(I keep watching them because he directs them), I dont know why he's being the director for Avatar. I mean, that's like getting Dario Argento to direct Spy Kids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragonball: Evolution is the most overrated movie of all time by anyone who rates it above 0/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Hardly. 

Crazy, watch one of the movies I've rated a 0/10 and you will learn what true bad films are.

Dragonball, even if it sucks, at least has a big budget so is shot on a nice camera. Movies like "Crazy Fat Ethel 2" look like home movies.......boring home movies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

i dont know after the sixth sense i never got any kind of feeling from him except o boy here we go again, lady in the water put me to sleep; i mean the only thing he does is the lame twist

but i agree based on a few movies i saw just last week like Vinyan, dragon ball even if its terrible should be at least a 2 

oh well its on the docket to watch


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

actually i just went back over my imdb recently voted - any of the following are 0/10
amusement, boogeyman 2, switchblade sisters, walled in, and a bigger budget one Chun li


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Strangely, Chun Li was the only one I've seen. I rated it a 1/4 I think........I thought that the acting was generally fine and the movie had an okay look. So it doesnt deserve a 0/4 star to me........


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

vinyan is not released yet, i saw it cause i know someone who works at blockbuster, but the rest are , they are all  your typical cheesy horrors, go see amusement and tell me what you think, it has parts that are good but overall fails

i just hate KK, thats why i would give chun li the zero


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I rate movies 0/10 when I hate hate hate them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

i rate 0 movies when i hate them and..........


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

and when they have people i hate with avengence like KK, or people who i think have no place in the entertainment industry like Roberto benigni, or cross overs like spears and cross roads

although when said above are not the main characters i do give the movie a chance

ie Jarmusch's around the world is a good movie
and there are numerous movies i like with rappers in them


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

See, you are a fair man though. Im too lazy to distinguish a movie between half a point once it reaches a certain level of badness.

Ie i rarely rate in the 3-6 range; although recently i gave ferryman a cool new Zeland movie a 5, because you know at the point there no reason differentiate 

Same thing with good movie although recently ive become a bit better with it, normally i just give 9 for movies i like, 10 are only for my favs, but now ive started giving more 8s and 7s; problem for me i start rating movies while watching them instead of at the end

but honestly check amusement out, it was filmed exteremly well, like a big budget movie, and one of the scenes was creepy as hell, the problem was the movie didnt go together very well, but i just wanted your opinion

o yea i gave Jason 2 a zero, i finally had a chance to rewatch it and it was terrible, the guy playing jason was clearly like five feet tall , poorly done


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Jason 2? you mean Friday the 13th part 2? I actually gave that a 2.5/4 Star rating. It has a good finale, but the rest copies the original too much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

yea i meant 2; i mean the movie starts of on a bad note, how the hell does he find that girl and how does he get there, he lives in a shack for God's Sake, his mentality is that of a kid; Jason only has crediblity later cause the dude playing him is a beast, the jason character in this movie would have got curbstomped by my grandmother; his actually design under the mask was bad, they should just not have shown him at all, he looked like a lame goonies extra

and of course the kills were kinda lame, but oh well ive never like the series in general but i will give the remake a chance when its on dvd;

huzzah good news though Rosrchach is playing Freddy in the remake


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, keep in mind the continuity flaws of Jasons character is due to the series going in different directions. Jason isn't explicitely stated he's retarded until later in the series. In fact, you can presume he actually was quite intelligent for the first few entries(while he was technically still alive). In the first few movies, he places traps and such for his victims. I say he lives in the shack because he has no where else to go.

Oh yeah, for the record, Jason's scene at the very end is revealed to be in the girls head. The implications of this is up to the viewer(was she insane all along? Did her boyfriend die earlier?), but part 3 begins with Jason with the machete in his shoulder.

It doesn't make sense.......but nor do any of the entries. It's why the series is panned by critics. However, I accept that. I want to know if it's scary or not.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

you know whats funny supposedly the creators of the first one said it was supposed to be a standalone; im not saying hes retarded per se, but theres a difference between being adept and being able to figure out where some one lives, presumably she was far away and to get there

although you are right tis to much to expect continuity from such a series, i dont know he just didnt feel like jason in this one


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, of course they expected it to be a standalone. They also expected part 4 to be the final entry in the series......and part 9. 

The guy who wrote the original script disowned all the sequels(as if the original had a great script to begin with).

Its amusing how you think he doesn't feel like Jason when this is Jason's real debut. 

On finding Alice, well, two things

1) Originally the actress was going to be the main character, but she decided to reduce her role because someone was stalking her due to her involvement. So she did this and retired from acting. Hence, it's really the result of a rushed script.

2) In the novelization, Alice returns to crystal lake(actually, the town next to it) in order to sort her problems. This actually kind of makes sense, even though it's never stated, based on her conversation with her parents. 

3) I actually wonder if Friday the 13th part 2 is supposed to simply be a glorified horror story, possibly all in Ginny's head. Seriously, how can Jason call her when cell phones didnt exist yet and sneak into her house? I was under the impression that the original intent was Ginny being somewhat crazy to begin with and imagining most of the movie in her head(making her the killer?). After all, that poorly done bar scene has her unrealistically believing in Jason's legend. 

My rationalization of all the plot holes in the series, even though Im over-analyzing, is that it's camp crystal lake that is either. The series all ripped off Mario bava's "Bay of Blood", and the subtle implication is that the bay was the one causing all the murders. I think this is the same way with the F13 series, and that both Pamela and Jason were tools of the lake, which for some reason were posessed. This explains why a childs voice lures a victim in the first movie, how Jason survived(and apparently wasn't able to contact his Mommy) and that each of the movies end with the lake making a final attack on its victims sanity.

When Jason died, the lake's powers went into him, turning him into an unstopable force. But this is me just playing around with it.

But seriously, all the movies are poorly written, and I'd say the first movie has more plot holes than the 2nd one. Once again, who did the childs voice? How can you shove an arrow through a bed? How can you fit an arrow under the bed and position it so it will go through? Why does Pamela's hands look like man hands? How come her outfit keeps changing? 

I heard a theory that Jason was also the killer in part 1, because the killer in part 1 dresses like Jason, but there are also holes in that(would someone get into a car with someone that looks like Jason?)

Hoooowwweeeeverrr, watching Jason walk around in the opening scene has him walking quite calmly. Perhaps he wasn't intended to be disfigured(added to the fact that once again, the final scene was clearly in Ginny's head). 

So yeah, it's super confusing. The movies are poorly written, but once again, I find them to be either quite scary in their own ways or entertaining in general.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2009)

i like all your point the living lake is interesting but to be fair

the icon known as Jason, is in at earliest III with the hockey mask, but he is the big hulking colossus, but oh well


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2009)

Im sorry this thread has been in hibernation/dead for a while, but i had to bring it back after watching ..................................... drum roll please.........................

Paranormal activity.
Are you serious, this movie is a piece of shit. I have heard several claims that this is one of the scariest movies of all time, and honestly me and my hyperactive imagination where on the verge of tears from boredom. It didnt even have what has been dubbed by my dad as "cheap tricks". You know those lame scenes that make you jump but arent really scary. Honestly the only scene i could tolerate was the credits and that was because they lasted all of one second. Why even bother putting in that ghost doctor and mentioning the demon guy. Why have those scenes with the friend , why have any none bedroom scenes, why have even those. Oh because otherwise there wasnt a movie.

Honestly i cant think of one reason to justify rating this movie anything above .1/10, and thats not a typo


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Right now I can only think of some recent ones.

Dark Knight, Brokeback Mountain, and Titanic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2009)

^seen avatar yet?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thought 'Iron Man' was very overrated, both critically and popularly. Didn't fancy 'Moon' either, at least not as much as seemingly everyone else.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2009)

Just thinking about King Kong makes me mad


----------



## ethereal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Return of the King.*
It is a good movie but it didn't deserve eleven Oscar's. It had, what, five endings?

*The Dark Knight.*
Again, good movie but I think Heath Ledger's death is a big part of the hype.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2009)

Avatar is good, but overrated.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2009)

iron man was overrated and the new star wars trilogy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

Iron Man and all Will Smith movies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2009)

ill reserve my judgment on avatar when i see it on blu ray, im not paying 15 bucks to see it though in the theatre


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2009)

How much are you expecting to pick it up on Blu-ray for? 

Surely if there were movies that deserved cinematic viewings, James Cameron's movies would qualify above the large majority. I haven't gone to watch it yet but I expect to do so soon enough.


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 24, 2009)

Army of Darkness


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 24, 2009)

Dark Knight

It's a great movie and all, but the major reason a lot of people went to see it was to see Ledger's last film he starred in.


----------



## SPN (Dec 24, 2009)

South of Hell said:


> Dark Knight
> 
> It's a great movie and all, but the major reason a lot of people went to see it was to see Ledger's last film he starred in.



Little did they know about The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus *always get that name wrong (I knew about it a year ago, hence made no fuss about Dark Night...) although I don't know if he really "stars" in it so much as they are using him as bait to sell.

Although I agree, Dark Night was pretty over hyped. Then again, Batman isn't my cup of tea.

For someone into my kind of movie I'd have to say "The Adventures of Baron Munchausen" was way over rated and should never again put in the same catagory as Monty Python.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 25, 2009)

^wah, i hate all of the monty python movies except for life of brian, but Baron Munchausen is a great movie, but i honestly dont think its grouped with those, isnt it based on a German tale or something


----------



## SPN (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah it's based on some German story. However most people count it as Monty Python because Terry Gilliam directed it and Eric Idol was in it as well. I even saw it in a "Monty Python collectors set" in HMV and almost shit my pants with rage.

I wasn't a bad movie by far, but my roomate hyped it so much that there was no way it could have lived up to my expectations.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 26, 2009)

Scarface, after the second time or so it lost it's appeal.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 26, 2009)

Titanic (although it might not count because opinion of it is so mixed)
The Dark Knight (it was good, and Heath was amazing, but the film itself was no Oscar winner)
Clerks (didn't find it all that funny)
Chicago (did it really deserve Best Picture?)
Crash (see above)
Juno (the first half hour is a real bitch to sit through, and I never connected with it)


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 26, 2009)

Harry Potter movies..
Pirates of the carribean movies

Don't understand why they are so hyped.


----------



## Espada (Dec 26, 2009)

2012. Way too hyped and overrated since it's basically more! special effects on the same old lame loser-hero-with-estranged-family-who-suddenly-becomes-a-hero-out-of-nowhere-and-has-his-family-back-again-in-the-end story. Now with more wtf-worthy ideas like compassionate politicians and only smart or rich people lives! Lame.

Twilight. Enuff said.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicago was just god awful.


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Taxi Driver.

Good movie but NOT one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Taxi Driver is no where near as good as Raging Bull in my opinion.

I also prefer Casino, Goodfellows, and The Departed.


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2010)

Avatar            .


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Avatar                           .


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2010)

Avatar .**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Avatar      .


----------



## mootz (Feb 5, 2010)

Avatar is not overrated, its a good cartoon.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 11, 2010)

Blade Runner


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Feb 11, 2010)

2012, don't think its been overhyped because most people said itd be pretty shit movie in the beginning.

Avatar deserved its hype.

I think district 9 was overrated, yes it was a really funny movie but it could of been a bit more about the aliens instead of some guy saying fokkin prawn all day long.


----------



## Seras Victoria (Feb 11, 2010)

QwertyoPIZ said:


> 2012, don't think its been overhyped because most people said itd be pretty shit movie in the beginning.
> 
> Avatar deserved its hype.
> 
> I think district 9 was overrated, yes it was a really funny movie but it could of been a bit more about the aliens instead of some guy saying fokkin prawn all day long.


Agree with you about 2012 movie, the Movie really sucks. the kid annoys me of her LOUSY acting compared to _Hannah Dakota_ in "war of the worlds".


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 11, 2010)

The Twilight Saga
2012


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 13, 2010)

mootz said:


> Avatar is not overrated, its a good cartoon.



I think they mean the sci-fi movie.  But the cartoon is great. 


Personally, I say The Twilight Saga. :S


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

there are alot


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm, I might say 300 only because it was so hyped with everyone I knew, and I didn't like it that much.  Also It, people act like it's one of the scariest movies but it put me to sleep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Definitely going to say _Avatar_.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

The Godfather trilogy is fucking awesome,. gtfo 

Most overrated movies: The Shawshank Redemption, The Matrix (2 and 3), WALL?E (wtf is that), Avatar, Finding Nemo and many others.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

How is finding nemo overrated? I get Wall E, since a lot of people rate that movie extremely high, but Finding Nemo i've always thought was adequately rated by most people.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

yea i have to go with avatar as well here, i finally got around to seeing it a couple of weeks ago and left wondering if i had perhaps seen another movie with the same name; not even getting into whether or not technically it is impressive, but on all other elements like story and characters it looked like a middle schooler had written the movie 

and i would have to say slightly underrated although i guess its own fault is halo legends, i think the first few stories are really bad or slow and that may lead to some of its criticism, but i think overall it was very well done


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2010)

The original star wars trilogy

i like the prequels better


----------



## The Bright (Feb 18, 2010)

Boys don't cry, I personally don't think it deserved all the praises that it got.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

This times a million


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

There's alot of overrated movies really


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey, which is barely a film at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> This times a million



i have honestly never heard of that movie


----------



## UziBlack (Feb 19, 2010)

I would have to say, recently, The Wrestler. I know a lot of people enjoyed this movie but I just thought it was depressing and anti-climactic.


----------



## Dante (Feb 19, 2010)

Titanic is so overrated, the movie was good but not sooo good

also watchmen


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

Godfather and Breakfast at Tiffany's. Last sucks to no end


----------



## Fin (Feb 20, 2010)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Nimander (Feb 20, 2010)

Avatar
Titanic

Will think of more non-James Cameron related ones later.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 20, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> *Harry Potter movies..*
> Pirates of the carribean movies
> 
> Don't understand why they are so hyped.



Finally. I can only take but so many harry potter movies. They were fine but Im slightly annoyed even though I know they are following the books and all that. Im kinda nuetral on Pirates of the carribean


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

i think the harry potter movies are underrated, especially the first few, hell the best one made the least money (Azkaban)


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought Goblet of Fire was the best......Order of Phoenix was worst. The rest were more-or-less of equal quality......

I do have a soft spot for the first movie though.....Probably as it acts as an introduction.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I'll start it off. Godfather or Godfather II.



Awesome "slow"  song sung by 2 awesome people.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Awesome "slow"  song sung by 2 awesome people.



You could link to that video everytime

or you could

[cirus]cirus[/cirus]


----------



## Superstars (Feb 23, 2010)

How did you do that?


----------



## Huss (Feb 23, 2010)

Avatar, sub par plot as best the only thing that kept this movie going was its stunning visual effects.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought Goblet of Fire was the best......Order of Phoenix was worst. The rest were more-or-less of equal quality......
> 
> I do have a soft spot for the first movie though.....Probably as it acts as an introduction.



funny goblet is the one i always remember as the best, and azkaban as the worst the further i get from watching them or reading the books, but then i watch and im like Azkaban is awesome, granted Gary Oldman is the man

i would probably rate them

Azkaban
Stone
Chamber
Goblet 
Order 
HBP

although even the lowest rated one i still think is good


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have honestly never heard of that movie



I know this was a long time ago, but how the hell have you never heard of _Nashville_?  It's a landmark, even among Altman's oeuvre.

_Titanic_ was good, but uneven, I won't even get into _Avatar_, and _A Bug's Life_, for all the high quality work Pixar does, just wasn't something I really connected with.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2010)

Spider-Man 2 comes to mind.

And all the Fox X-Men movies. (X-2 is decent)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 23, 2010)

Napoleon Dynamite

"but its so goo..."*snipe* no the movie was shit.  it made my brain hurt from the stupidty


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2010)

Spiderman 2 comes to mind for me as well. I think it's a good movie....But great? Hell no.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 23, 2010)

Transformers I suppose,especially Megan Fox


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> I know this was a long time ago, but how the hell have you never heard of _Nashville_?  It's a landmark, even among Altman's oeuvre.
> 
> _Titanic_ was good, but uneven, I won't even get into _Avatar_, and _A Bug's Life_, for all the high quality work Pixar does, just wasn't something I really connected with.



honestly i looked up his flimography, i have heard of 4 of altman's movies and have seen zero of them, he just happens to make movies that are not my cup of tea nor are they so classic to be the group of films like Citzen Kane, Casablanca, Lawerence of Arabia etc.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 23, 2010)

avatar....


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 23, 2010)

> Napoleon Dynamite
> 
> "but its so goo..."*snipe* no the movie was shit.  it made my brain hurt from the stupidty


I forgot totally about that movie... I hated it.  Waaaaay overrated.



> Spider-Man 2 comes to mind.


I only saw the first one.  I thought it was really weak.



> And all the Fox X-Men movies. (X-2 is decent)


^This.  Those movies were terrible.

And the Harry Potter movies weren't that good.  Especially Goblet of Fire (very poor scene transitions... If I hadn't read the book, I wouldn't have known what was going on).  I haven't the movies after it.


----------



## Ripcat (Feb 23, 2010)

everything is overrated


----------



## Honzou (Feb 23, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Transformers I suppose,especially Megan Fox



I'm not a fan of Megan Fox either, she can't act for shit and neither is she that good looking.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 23, 2010)

Monty Python:Search for the Holy Grail

Had to watch this a LONG LONG time ago in my English class for senior year.
I was so excited. I heard it was going to be great.
A bunch of corny jokes that are stretched through the whole movie with bad acting does not equate to greatness. The movie was just terrible. The plot was terrible. The jokes were terrible. The movie was just awful.


----------



## Judas (Feb 23, 2010)

James Cameron sure has a knack for making overrated movies.

Avatar and Titanic are my picks.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 24, 2010)

Ripcat said:


> everything is overrated



This post is the truth....


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Monty Python:Search for the Holy Grail
> 
> Had to watch this a LONG LONG time ago in my English class for senior year.
> I was so excited. I heard it was going to be great.
> A bunch of corny jokes that are stretched through the whole movie with bad acting does not equate to greatness. The movie was just terrible. The plot was terrible. The jokes were terrible. The movie was just awful.


Niggi you crazy.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

The Dark Knight.

For me, it was OK. Nothing super uber mind blowing. Watching it once was enough >_>;;


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2010)

The Ten Commandments I don't understand why its hailed as a masterpiece I remember it had the guy who played in Planet of the Apes but no true American cares about films discussing Religious issues in the same way they look at games that try to ram religious content down your throat. I thought the film could have been told in under 90 minutes not 3 hours who wants to sit through a film about a bunch of dirty people who worship a God that doesn't like them any way. That was the funny part God didn't care what so ever about his people until they annoyed him talk about a hipocrytical religious film. Muhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2010)

ane said:


> LOTR. I don't get why they're so popular. I found them boring and lacking that sense of nostalgia the books have.



funny as I and a lot of other sci fi enthusiasts find the book nearly unreadable and boring; Hobbit is the only one of Tolkenin's book that I think was actually good as a book.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 30, 2010)

twilight bullshit is and kick ass omg i hate that movie


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)

Avatar. Looked nice, but I was meh about it really.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> The Dark Knight.
> 
> For me, it was OK. Nothing super uber mind blowing. Watching it once was enough >_>;;


Pretty much^
It wasn,t as good as people said and i don,t have any desire to see it again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2010)

A recent movie that i think is overrated is shutter island.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 30, 2010)

Avatar and Twilight saga..


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

Titanic and Avatar come to mind.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 30, 2010)

Avatar. Yeah it was a good movie but that was about it. It wasnt the best of the decade or even the year. I dont even think it was a future classic


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

District 9, don't believe the Sharlto Copley fangirls


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 30, 2010)

The Godfather- I'm sorry, I dont get the appeal to this movie 
Ben Hur
Avatar- The effects were good, but the story was a little unoriginal 
Titanic- Ugh
Casablanca

Those were the first that popped in my head


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> District 9, don't believe the Sharlto Copley fangirls



Fuck you man. 

Sharlto Copley is a sex bucket god. EMA WHERE ARE YOU? SMACK THE BLASPHEMY OUTTA THIS MAN.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 1, 2010)

Hiruzen said:


> *The Godfather*- I'm sorry, I dont get the appeal to this movie
> Ben Hur
> Avatar- The effects were good, but the story was a little unoriginal
> Titanic- Ugh
> ...



I have to respectfully disagree. Godfather was awesome


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 1, 2010)

Titanic and Avatar. I had people at school saying both were better than fucking _Aliens_!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 1, 2010)

^ aliens, True Lies is Cameron's best movie


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

Hawkins said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. Godfather was awesome



I HAVE TO RESPECTFULLY AGREE, IT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2010)

^Godfather is an average to okay movie; just for some reason you put gangsters into a movie and people lap it up - Godfather, Goodfellas, Departed, Heat, etc.


----------



## Suikako (Jul 2, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Avatar and Twilight saga..



Pretty much this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^Godfather is an average to okay movie; just for some reason you put gangsters into a movie and people lap it up - Godfather, Goodfellas, Departed, Heat, etc.


^This. I still don't understand why Scarface is so popular. It was like a romance drama to me.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^Godfather is an average to okay movie; just for some reason you put gangsters into a movie and people lap it up - Godfather, Goodfellas, Departed, Heat, etc.



I personally like Godfather above all those other movies you listed. 

Everyone has their own taste I suppose. 

I love the way Godfather was presented. The slow pace, the dialogue (_Leave the gun. Take the cannoli_.) and Coppola's presentation of the Mafia and their families , etc. Marlon Brando's portrayal of Don Carleone, as a chillingly composed puppet master, was one of the highlights for me. Al Pacino was pretty stellar as well. Oh, the soundtrack for this movie was pretty fantastic..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2010)

The problem with Godfather for me is not necessarily but i first saw it only a few years ago, so I had been living on mega hype that its like the greatest movie of all time and then i saw and i was like really? I mean like james cann, and brando of course, but ive never really like pacino or de niro (until ronin and stardust) too much. Scarface, i forgot that one, i just thought that movie was bad, I remember seeing every rapper on cribs had a scarface poster so i finally watched it and i was like meh.


----------



## Extasee (Jul 2, 2010)

Titanic
The Godfather
Twilight
Avatar

Hated them all.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> The problem with Godfather for me is not necessarily but i first saw it only a few years ago, so I had been living on mega hype that its like the greatest movie of all time and then i saw and i was like really? I mean like james cann, and brando of course, but ive never really like pacino or de niro (until ronin and stardust) too much. Scarface, i forgot that one, i just thought that movie was bad, I remember seeing every rapper on cribs had a scarface poster so i finally watched it and i was like meh.



The Godfather was good in certain aspects, yet I felt the plot just dragged on far too much.  Best parts of the movie came at the beginning and the end.

Part 2 was overrated a lot.  It was like reading the sixth Harry Potter with Harry just bitching about everything.  Pacino did a great job acting, but whoever the hell had the idea to make Michael Corleone a whiny bitch in it escapes my knowledge.  Ending was good though.

Scarface was innovation I guess.  Didn't care for it.  Liked the video game more


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess another reason i dont care for the godfather type movies is like primarily fantasy and horror, action; and by horror i mean halloween, thing; not crap like saw, hostel, gore movies. But despite liking fantasy im not big on sci fi.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

Probably Avatar. It was good but probably didn't deserve all the hype it got.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 3, 2010)

Overrated: I think Citizen Kane is overrated. I thought it was incredibly boring even if it was one of the most influential movies of all time.

Underrated: Night of the hunter. Beautiful scenes, A beautiful plot, some of the best dialog I have ever heard and most of all epic from start to finish.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

damn, from reading some of the posts on the last page and a half some peoples taste in movies comes straight outta their anus


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 3, 2010)

Twilight12345 would be the easiest answer I believe.


----------



## Seany (Jul 3, 2010)

Titanic. 
You would think that the movie would focus on the actual ship, the crew, and the fact that it was one of the biggest disasters of all time, but instead the focus of the movie was some soppy, unoriginal love story.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2010)

Although I know it still has its fair share of hate, I thought most of *Revenge of the Sith* was equally as bad as the first 2 Star Wars prequels, yet it seems to be regarded highly by a lot of people. The only redeeming moment of the film for me was Anakin vs Obi Wan and it was pretty much entirely for the setting+music.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 4, 2010)

Twilight takes this one.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 4, 2010)

Scarface hands down is the most overrated movie ever!!!


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

Avatar, Twatlight.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 4, 2010)

*James Cameron's Avatar*
*Twilight Saga*
*Harry Potter*
*Transformers 2*
*Alice in Wonderland* (Way to ruin my favorite book and classic Disney movie )


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 6, 2010)

Avatar
/thread


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably the Twilight saga and Harry Potter movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

So far, I'm going to say Gone with the Wind.


Man this is a bad movie. 



I am going to watch the second half of it some time this week. Unless the second half totally blows me away, I'm calling bullshit on 60 years of *lies*.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jul 6, 2010)

Harry potter.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

Spider-Man 3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2010)

^dude nobody likes spider man 3


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 6, 2010)

^ I think we can all agree on that


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Wendy and Lucy.*

Boring piece of shit where nothing happens for fucking eighty minutes. Oh wait, some hipster bitch loses her dog and cries about it. Some dude almost rapes her in the woods, she cries about it. The End.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Wendy and Lucy.*
> 
> Boring piece of shit where nothing happens for fucking eighty minutes. Oh wait, some hipster bitch loses her dog and cries about it. Some dude almost rapes her in the woods, she cries about it. The End.



Oh you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone here heard about Primer. This garabage, somehow made a 60 minute long movie, yea it was just a tad over 60 feel like eternity. I mean science fiction is not my favorite genre, but i do still like it and i was just begging for the hands on the clock to move. Yet for some reason its regarded as cult hit if not more.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Nashville by Robert Altman


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

Inception


/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Has anyone here heard about Primer. This garabage, somehow made a 60 minute long movie, yea it was just a tad over 60 feel like eternity. I mean science fiction is not my favorite genre, but i do still like it and i was just begging for the hands on the clock to move. Yet for some reason its regarded as cult hit if not more.


 Hatin' on Primer? 

Granted it wsn't perfect, but I rather enjoyed the movie. My dad did, too.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> District 9, don't believe the Sharlto Copley fangirls





Chee said:


> Fuck you man.
> 
> Sharlto Copley is a sex bucket god. EMA WHERE ARE YOU? SMACK THE BLASPHEMY OUTTA THIS MAN.





I might be 9 days late but I don't give a shit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I might be 9 days late but I don't give a shit.



Yea, you go Ema.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2010)

Twilight .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hatin' on Primer?
> 
> Granted it wsn't perfect, but I rather enjoyed the movie. My dad did, too.



the movie was ungodly boring, id rather watch a Ronco informerical for an hour than this movie again


----------



## ez (Jul 9, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey 

Boring as fuck. Book's so much better.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 9, 2010)

Fight club, Juno, The Dark Knight, Slum dog millionaire. 
Yes. Despite how well they send the message across in an implicit and relatively covert way I still think people over hyped it and grew pretentious of how good it was in terms of story and twists that that appealed to them which determined and dictated the whole essence of how a good movie really is. Don't get me wrong I like these movies. Just thought they don't need to be put on a pedestal or something.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 9, 2010)

wun rayjin ajun said:


> Fight club, Juno, The Dark Knight, Slum dog millionaire.
> Yes. Despite how well they send the message across in an implicit and relatively covert way I still think people over hyped it and grew pretentious of how good it was in terms of story and twists that that appealed to them which determined and dictated the whole essence of how a good movie really is. Don't get me wrong I like these movies. Just thought they don't need to be put on a pedestal or something.



Fight Club was ruined by frat boys that loved the "manliness" of the fighting without realizing it was a juvenile, self-destructive compensation for how pathetic they were and people who didn't realize you aren't supposed to agree with Tyler.

It is overrated for this reason, though, so not trying to undercut you.

------------------------------

*The Secretary*

Anything that can perpetuate the myth that Maggie Gylenhaal is "omg, super-hot" is nothing less than brainwashing. 

*Donnie Darko*

While it admittedly grew on me after a second watching, it's so...teenage indy. It's like they marked off a checklist.

Snarky, cynical protagonist? Check.
Ineffectual parents? Check.
That cool English teacher the parents are just too square to get? "OMG, she let us read a book about vandalism? My mind is free!" Check.
Small-town hypocrisy? Check.
Girl next dooor? Check.
Ironic 80s retro music? Check.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 7, 2015)

Inception.. the most overrated movie ever.. Paprika ripoff. no credits given.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 8, 2015)

Children of Men. 

I make mention of it only because I was asked to sit through it again. I just fucking laughed and said that I would rather have my eye teeth and fingernails ripped out. While half of me wanted to watch it again only so I could properly beat the ever loving shit out of it, I wasn't willing to endure it. I did make plans to kneecap or punch the throats of Cuaron and Sexton if seen IRL however. 

Yeah  that would be sweet.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2015)

Gravity and Interstellar.

.


----------



## tsznsyor (Mar 10, 2015)

Birth of a Nation


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2015)

Avatar was so boring for me, I just don't see the hype


----------

